# LV FW22 Collections



## blushnbellinlvoe

Looks like tons of new releases in the coming months. Perhaps a new thread? Thank you so much @Emphosix for typing this up. the anticipation is exciting! Can’t wait to see photos!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Some pics from FWrunway, you can see side shots of the nomad leather pieces and flower print.


----------



## snibor

I tried to start a thread months ago but it was merged with the SS22.  Here’s a few of the photos I posted.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> I tried to start a thread months ago but it was merged with the SS22.  Here’s a few of the photos I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432204
> View attachment 5432205
> View attachment 5432206
> View attachment 5432207
> View attachment 5432208
> View attachment 5432209




Really smitten with the nomad pieces… hopefully that hobo in leather from the runway makes it into production. The monogram is great but I can just imagine what the nomad might feel like on.


----------



## ramona708

Im not familiar with the nomade leather. Can someone of you explain it? Looks very smooth, is it very delicate with scratches? And developing patina like vachetta?
Thanks in advance


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

ramona708 said:


> Im not familiar with the nomade leather. Can someone of you explain it? Looks very smooth, is it very delicate with scratches? And developing patina like vachetta?
> Thanks in advance


From what I understand, it is a very smooth finish cowhide that is similar to the untreated vachetta that LV currently uses. However, it differs in that it undergoes additional tanning treatments with natural vegetable dyes. This process creates an even tanned colour that makes the leather more durable without losing the feeling of luxury. Still not as supple as lamb skin though. The durability makes it ideal for use in everyday carry bags as it can hide minor scratches better. It can still develop a patina over time but it should a more even darkening than the untreated version. LV stopped producing their nomade line about a decade ago. I am really looking forward to their new releases!


----------



## Iamminda

ramona708 said:


> Im not familiar with the nomade leather. Can someone of you explain it? Looks very smooth, is it very delicate with scratches? And developing patina like vachetta?
> Thanks in advance



My first LV (bought from store in 2014) has extensive nomade leather trimming (long strap, all the way around the bag near the bottom and the entire bottom).  It has held up well in my opinion (although I don’t use it every day since I rotate regularly).  It is soft and tough probably similar to glove-tanned leather.  I attached a close-up picture (taken a few inches away) of a minor scratch — it’s not very noticeable IMO.  There is some light wrinkling of the strap similar to what would happen to a vachetta strap.  Overall, I love this leather and wish they would use it on more bags.  Hope this helps.


----------



## nicole0612

My CA texted me today that she could order the FW22 orange flower charm for me. The price is higher than projected! (The exchange rate is not this bad). However, by the time she entered in my info it was out of stock. I’m sure it will become available again, but not sure I love it enough for almost $900 USD after tax since there is no zip & it cannot hold anything. Very cute though.


----------



## ramona708

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> From what I understand, it is a very smooth finish cowhide that is similar to the untreated vachetta that LV currently uses. However, it differs in that it undergoes additional tanning treatments with natural vegetable dyes. This process creates an even tanned colour that makes the leather more durable without losing the feeling of luxury. Still not as supple as lamb skin though. The durability makes it ideal for use in everyday carry bags as it can hide minor scratches better. It can still develop a patina over time but it should a more even darkening than the untreated version. LV stopped producing their nomade line about a decade ago. I am really looking forward to their new releases!





Iamminda said:


> My first LV (bought from store in 2014) has extensive nomade leather trimming (long strap, all the way around the bag near the bottom and the entire bottom).  It has held up well in my opinion (although I don’t use it every day since I rotate regularly).  It is soft and tough probably similar to glove-tanned leather.  I attached a close-up picture (taken a few inches away) of a minor scratch — it’s not very noticeable IMO.  There is some light wrinkling of the strap similar to what would happen to a vachetta strap.  Overall, I love this leather and wish they would use it on more bags.  Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5432790


Thank you both for taking time and answer the questions. Very helpful! 
Cant wait to see the nomade in real life in store, sounds gorgeous


----------



## Croker

Does anyone know what this bag will be called and if it is on list? I love the mix of monogram and reverse. Prefer the strap that is on the all leather version but i cant shake wanting this bag.


----------



## Emphosix

Croker said:


> Does anyone know what this bag will be called and if it is on list? I love the mix of monogram and reverse. Prefer the strap that is on the all leather version but i cant shake wanting this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5432950


That’s the reverse monogram Loop GM. It will release end of September!


----------



## ramona708

@Emphosix Do you know the date in July when the reverse mono SLG‘s release? TIA


----------



## Croker

Emphosix said:


> That’s the reverse monogram Loop GM. It will release end of September!


Thank you for this information. I'm definitely going to try get this. I've been thinking about it since i saw the pictures from runway.


----------



## Emphosix

ramona708 said:


> @Emphosix Do you know the date in July when the reverse mono SLG‘s release? TIA


July 22th


----------



## Emphosix

M81459



M81477



M81527


----------



## Emphosix

M81531



M81532


----------



## Emphosix

M81499



M81520


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Emphosix said:


> M81499
> View attachment 5433246
> 
> 
> M81520
> View attachment 5433248


Is that the capucines vertical wallet? I have been waiting for something in the vertical configuration forever.


----------



## Peonydaisy

Emphosix said:


> M81459
> View attachment 5433236
> 
> 
> M81477
> View attachment 5433237
> 
> 
> M81527
> View attachment 5433239



Thanks so much for sharing these  may i check if M81459 is the victorine wallet?


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Emphosix said:


> M81499
> View attachment 5433246
> 
> 
> M81520
> View attachment 5433248


Love Love Love  
is M81520 Monogram empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie? I am also so looking forward to the felicie in rose leather ther with creme monogram. Do you know whether the rose leather is like soft pink similar to M81520?


----------



## Candace30

The Rosalie in empreinte is adorable. I hope they added a back pocket, that would be awesome.


----------



## Emphosix

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Is that the capucines vertical wallet? I have been waiting for something in the vertical configuration forever.


Yes that’s the vertical capucine wallet!


----------



## Emphosix

Peonydaisy said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these  may i check if M81459 is the victorine wallet?


Yes it’s a victorine


----------



## Emphosix

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Love Love Love
> is M81520 Monogram empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie? I am also so looking forward to the felicie in rose leather ther with creme monogram. Do you know whether the rose leather is like soft pink similar to M81520?


Yes its the Rosalie! Here is a picture of the Interior:



The shade on the monogram empreint felicie is different. Its more rose than pink actually. Its more like this color, a bit lighter


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Emphosix said:


> Yes its the Rosalie! Here is a picture of the Interior:
> View attachment 5435231
> 
> 
> The shade on the monogram empreint felicie is different. Its more rose than pink actually. Its more like this color, a bit lighter
> View attachment 5435232


This is so nice!!! Thank you for all the photos and info. Do you perhaps have the info/pic of this in the turquoise color?


----------



## Emphosix

M81267 - Micro Metis


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Emphosix said:


> Yes its the Rosalie! Here is a picture of the Interior:
> View attachment 5435231
> 
> 
> The shade on the monogram empreint felicie is different. Its more rose than pink actually. Its more like this color, a bit lighter
> View attachment 5435232


Thank you so much for the info  
I need this rosalie
It seems that it will be a peachy pink which seems look smart to me

I am also looking forward to the xmas animation since I missed out pa in paris few years ago.

I think fw22 would be brilliant especially in the October release. What I could expect most surprising would be the price


----------



## Emphosix

Nurse_Heather said:


> This is so nice!!! Thank you for all the photos and info. Do you perhaps have the info/pic of this in the turquoise color?


I only have a picture of the 6 Key holder in the Turquoise. But its aaaalmost the same as the rosalie. So you can image how it will look like!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Emphosix said:


> I only have a picture of the 6 Key holder in the Turquoise. But its aaaalmost the same as the rosalie. So you can image how it will look like!
> View attachment 5435246


Thank you!! Oh my, this is such a beautiful color. I love it in the empriente leather. It’s a need lol


----------



## Jolie34

Emphosix said:


> M81499
> View attachment 5433246
> 
> 
> M81520
> View attachment 5433248



Do you happen to have a picture of the inside of the vertical capucine wallet? Thx


----------



## Emphosix

Jolie34 said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of the inside of the vertical capucine wallet? Thx


Sure!


----------



## Emsidee

Emphosix said:


> I only have a picture of the 6 Key holder in the Turquoise. But its aaaalmost the same as the rosalie. So you can image how it will look like!
> View attachment 5435246


This color is everything! Will there be bags or other items in this shade? I’m not sure if I need another 6 ring key holder.


----------



## Jolie34

Emphosix said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 5435305
> View attachment 5435306
> View attachment 5435307



Thank you so much


----------



## ramona708

Dear @Emphosix Do you already know prices of the upcoming stuff? (interested in the „Pf. Lou“ in Reverse Monogram) TIA  
(you‘re awesome always informing us at first)


----------



## bagsamplified

Emphosix said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 5435305
> View attachment 5435306
> View attachment 5435307


This is like Men's Brazza wallet but prettier and with clasp    thanks Emphosix!


----------



## Emphosix

Emsidee said:


> This color is everything! Will there be bags or other items in this shade? I’m not sure if I need another 6 ring key holder.


Got the picture of the Rosalie in turquoise!
M81447


----------



## Emsidee

Emphosix said:


> Got the picture of the Rosalie in turquoise!
> M81447
> 
> View attachment 5435613
> View attachment 5435615
> View attachment 5435616


Thank you!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Emphosix said:


> Got the picture of the Rosalie in turquoise!
> M81447
> 
> View attachment 5435613
> View attachment 5435615
> View attachment 5435616


You are soooo awesome!!!! Thank you so much for locating this pic for me/us!!! I am already requesting one of these bad boys, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## lilly2002

Emphosix said:


> Yes that’s the vertical capucine wallet!




this colour is amazing! do you know are any other items coming in this colour?


----------



## snibor

Anyone have any intel, photos or sku numbers for the speedy 25s coming out?  I’m particularly interested in the black/pink canvas and/or floral.   I lost my ca as the lv I shopped at in nm closed.     Thanks a bunch.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> Anyone have any intel, photos or sku numbers for the speedy 25s coming out?  I’m particularly interested in the black/pink canvas and/or floral.   I lost my ca as the lv I shopped at in nm closed.     Thanks a bunch.


I found this from Marquita’ S video


----------



## snibor

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I found this from Marquita’ S video
> 
> View attachment 5435791


I was just about to post!  I just watched her video!  Thanks!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> I was just about to post!  I just watched her video!  Thanks!


I actually don’t mind the outside pocket. I think it could be quite practical.    Would you consider the black or the beige Clair?


----------



## snibor

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I actually don’t mind the outside pocket. I think it could be quite practical.    Would you consider the black or the beige Clair?
> View attachment 5435793


I like the black.  Wondering about strap. What do you think?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> I like the black.  Wondering about strap. What do you think?


I am definitely getting fall/winter vibes with the black. The beige wiuld really go with a lot of my summer wardrobe.  It is giving me cargo pocket vibes. but you are right the strap remains to be seen and may be a deal breaker.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

All the following following pictures are from Marquitas video just posted on YouTube.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

And it looks like both a never full and OTG models will be released.


----------



## njariesgirly

Emphosix said:


> M81267 - Micro Metis
> View attachment 5435236
> 
> View attachment 5435237
> View attachment 5435239
> View attachment 5435241


This would be cute as a belt bag


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’m gonna say it, I don’t like this collection . I don’t like the front pocket on the bags and not loving the LV pattern,..


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m gonna say it, I don’t like this collection . I don’t like the front pocket on the bags and not loving the LV pattern,..


I'm with you here. Never mind. Let's party up with our Stardust pieces      Stardust Key Pouch twin!!


----------



## brnicutie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m gonna say it, I don’t like this collection . I don’t like the front pocket on the bags and not loving the LV pattern,..





bagsamplified said:


> I'm with you here. Never mind. Let's party up with our Stardust pieces      Stardust Key Pouch twin!!


I'm not feeling this collection either. Hey, we're triplets.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> I'm with you here. Never mind. Let's party up with our Stardust pieces      Stardust Key Pouch twin!!


Yes!!!!   Stardust pieces it is! Hi key pouch twin!


----------



## *JJ*

Emphosix said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 5435305
> View attachment 5435306
> View attachment 5435307


Thank you so much for all the info you're providing! Any pics of the coussin in gris? I've been looking for a grey bag for so long but I can't seem to find the right shade.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> And it looks like both a never full and OTG models will be released.


I foresee there will be so many threads pulled out from sweaters


----------



## DrTr

brnicutie said:


> I'm not feeling this collection either. Hey, we're triplets.


Actually quadruplets!  The pockets on everything aren’t my preference. Good thing as I’m writing this from ban island! After my spring in the city madness, I bought a Chanel small boy bag and a chanel so black WOC and a chanel cardholder! I have been in the state of “somebody stop me!“ for months now. I have so blown the bag budget this year, so not falling in LVoe with new LV right now helps me breathe easy. Can’t wait to see more pics and eventually everyone’s eye candy though!!


----------



## snibor

There is something retro (or dated?) about the pockets on FFY bags.  I think I mentioned before it reminds me of the old multicolor Eliza bags (I sold my black Eliza).  Although the new pocket looks large enough for phone.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m gonna say it, I don’t like this collection . I don’t like the front pocket on the bags and not loving the LV pattern,..





bagsamplified said:


> I'm with you here. Never mind. Let's party up with our Stardust pieces      Stardust Key Pouch twin!!





brnicutie said:


> I'm not feeling this collection either. Hey, we're triplets.


@DrTr couldn’t add your quote in time
I agree with all of you on this one! Not fond of the pocket on the front so will sit this one out. More money saved for another collection! Hehehe   I say sunrise pastel and stardust all the way for sure I wish I could say I’m a quintuplets with you ladies, but I don’t own the key pouch stardust or anything stardust or even sunrise pastel for that matter either.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Actually quadruplets!  The pockets on everything aren’t my preference. Good thing as I’m writing this from ban island! After my spring in the city madness, I bought a Chanel small boy bag and a chanel so black WOC and a chanel cardholder! I have been in the state of “somebody stop me!“ for months now. I have so blown the bag budget this year, so not falling in LVoe with new LV right now helps me breathe easy. Can’t wait to see more pics and eventually everyone’s eye candy though!!


Congrats on all your Chanel goodies drtr! You definitely have been on a roll and also all your gorgeous matching sitc bags/slg too! I wish you luck staying on ban island for as long as possible to let your wallet recup. And perfect timing that LV is releasing a collection we’re not all fond of. Pockets on bags I just don’t like so totally get you there. Did you end up getting anything in stardust collection? Or was it all sitc and marshmallow sunrise? All the pieces you got are stunning and super special.


----------



## Cherries and wine

snibor said:


> There is something retro (or dated?) about the pockets on FFY bags.  I think I mentioned before it reminds me of the old multicolor Eliza bags (I sold my black Eliza).  Although the new pocket looks large enough for phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436012


Agreed! Every time I see one of the bags, I think it looks dated. This picture is a perfect comparison. These bags don’t interest me at all. I’ll save up for something I like.


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> Actually quadruplets!  The pockets on everything aren’t my preference. Good thing as I’m writing this from ban island! After my spring in the city madness, I bought a Chanel small boy bag and a chanel so black WOC and a chanel cardholder! I have been in the state of “somebody stop me!“ for months now. I have so blown the bag budget this year, so not falling in LVoe with new LV right now helps me breathe easy. Can’t wait to see more pics and eventually everyone’s eye candy though!!


Don't hold your breath. LV got some great stuff coming out for Q3 and Q4 that my CA showed me on his phone.   You just might pick up another bag.


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr couldn’t add your quote in time
> I agree with all of you on this one! Not fond of the pocket on the front so will sit this one out. More money saved for another collection! Hehehe   I say sunrise pastel and stardust all the way for sure I wish I could say I’m a quintuplets with you ladies, but I don’t own the key pouch stardust or anything stardust or even sunrise pastel for that matter either.


Maybe we'll twin on something in the future. I've got my eye on some things coming out.


----------



## snibor

A few other shots from Marquita LV YouTube.  Definitely gives me the old vibes.  (Last photo with old Eliza)


----------



## maryg1

Looking forward for the Nomade pieces, I fear prices will be steep though


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr couldn’t add your quote in time
> I agree with all of you on this one! Not fond of the pocket on the front so will sit this one out. More money saved for another collection! Hehehe   I say sunrise pastel and stardust all the way for sure I wish I could say I’m a quintuplets with you ladies, but I don’t own the key pouch stardust or anything stardust or even sunrise pastel for that matter either.


You're always sharing our excitement and support for our fun new purchases, I think that makes you a quintuplet anyway  I don't own anything in sunrise pastel either!


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 5435305
> View attachment 5435306
> View attachment 5435307



pretty color. It reminds me of the bearn wallet by Hermes


----------



## excalibur

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> And it looks like both a never full and OTG models will be released.



hmmm not sure about the front pocket on the Neverfull. Pretty color though


----------



## excalibur

DrTr said:


> Actually quadruplets!  The pockets on everything aren’t my preference. Good thing as I’m writing this from ban island! After my spring in the city madness, I bought a Chanel small boy bag and a chanel so black WOC and a chanel cardholder! I have been in the state of “somebody stop me!“ for months now. I have so blown the bag budget this year, so not falling in LVoe with new LV right now helps me breathe easy. Can’t wait to see more pics and eventually everyone’s eye candy though!!



lol I’m also thinking of switching to Chanel


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M81267 - Micro Metis
> View attachment 5435236
> 
> View attachment 5435237
> View attachment 5435239
> View attachment 5435241


Oh now this is just too cute.   I'm sure the price is NOT tho.


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Oh now this is just too cute.   I'm sure the price is NOT tho.


I hope it’s less than the current micro Métis empreinte. It should be considering it’s canvas right? But who knows with LV. Maybe the same price to encourage us to buy leather now.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> A few other shots from Marquita LV YouTube.  Definitely gives me the old vibes.  (Last photo with old Eliza)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436129
> View attachment 5436130
> View attachment 5436131


is that a true pocket on the multicolor?


----------



## brnicutie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> is that a true pocket on the multicolor?


Yes, it's a functional pocket on the new bag. I don't think it was on the multicolor. My apologies, I was skimming and didn't read correctly.


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> is that a true pocket on the multicolor?


You know I don’t remember.  I sold the bag and honestly never used the front pocket!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> You know I don’t remember.  I sold the bag and honestly never used the front pocket!


I can’t remember but it looks better than the new bag ..I never could decide if I liked having that outer pocket on the metis bag…


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Cherries and wine said:


> Agreed! Every time I see one of the bags, I think it looks dated. This picture is a perfect comparison. These bags don’t interest me at all. I’ll save up for something I like.


Yep completely agree, I don’t like the FFY at all either. I was telling my CA (who also thinks it’s ugly lol) that it looks like older Dooney & Bourke to me.


----------



## heatherB

travelbliss said:


> Oh now this is just too cute.   I'm sure the price is NOT tho.


Agree


----------



## heatherB

Bumbles said:


> I hope it’s less than the current micro Métis empreinte. It should be considering it’s canvas right? But who knows with LV. Maybe the same price to encourage us to buy leather now.


It will be the price that the empreinte micro Métis is now, but the empteinte will probably be $2-300 more by fall


----------



## Bumbles

heatherB said:


> It will be the price that the empreinte micro Métis is now, but the empteinte will probably be $2-300 more by fall


Very true


----------



## viewwing

snibor said:


> There is something retro (or dated?) about the pockets on FFY bags.  I think I mentioned before it reminds me of the old multicolor Eliza bags (I sold my black Eliza).  Although the new pocket looks large enough for phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436012


Yes..the 90s is back in style


----------



## Aliluvlv

viewwing said:


> Yes..the 90s is back in style


Yes again… unfortunately. Unless that means we get multicolor back..I’d be ok with that!


----------



## Aliluvlv

I feel like I heard Marquita mention that a reverse mono cles pochette was coming out, but maybe I dreamt that since I tend to watch videos when I should be sleeping.   Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## Emphosix

M21204 - That monogram looks super nice    Part of Garden Collection


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> M21204 - That monogram looks super nice    Part of Garden Collection
> View attachment 5437652
> 
> View attachment 5437655



 Nice! Do you know if we’ll have this collection in canvas?
Thanks


----------



## jay_que_lyn

njariesgirly said:


> This would be cute as a belt bag


OMG why did you say this?! Now I can't stop thinking about it! LOL


----------



## nicole0612

Emphosix said:


> M21204 - That monogram looks super nice    Part of Garden Collection
> View attachment 5437652
> 
> View attachment 5437655


This is so pretty! I hope it comes in other bags


----------



## Emphosix

excalibur said:


> Nice! Do you know if we’ll have this collection in canvas?
> Thanks


Yes its almost all Canvas
Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Cardholder, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet, Zippy Wallet Coussin and more

Should launch end of july.


----------



## snibor

Emphosix said:


> Yes its almost all Canvas
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Cardholder, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet, Zippy Wallet Coussin and more
> 
> Should launch end of july.


The coussin you posted is canvas?  And there will be an additional speedy 25 in this (not the black/pink pocket)? I love what you posted!


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Yes its almost all Canvas
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Cardholder, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet, Zippy Wallet Coussin and more
> 
> Should launch end of july.



thank you so much? You’re the best!!


----------



## excalibur

snibor said:


> The coussin you posted is canvas?  And there will be an additional speedy 25 in this (not the black/pink pocket)? I love what you posted!



the front pocket collection is Fall For You collection. 
LV really needs to slow down, too many launches with poor quality


----------



## snibor

excalibur said:


> the front pocket collection is Fall For You collection.
> LV really needs to slow down, too many launches with poor quality


Ya.  Years ago there were not so many releases.


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Yes its almost all Canvas
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Cardholder, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet, Zippy Wallet Coussin and more
> 
> Should launch end of july.



please no more front pockets 
Thinking of getting the NF, S25, and zippy wallet. I missed out on the multicolor collection years ago and this looks similar to it


----------



## gagabag

Emphosix said:


> M21204 - That monogram looks super nice    Part of Garden Collection
> View attachment 5437652
> 
> View attachment 5437655


Wowza! Is this coussin pm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> M21204 - That monogram looks super nice    Part of Garden Collection
> View attachment 5437652
> 
> View attachment 5437655


This is stunning!!!!


----------



## Emphosix

snibor said:


> The coussin you posted is canvas?  And there will be an additional speedy 25 in this (not the black/pink pocket)? I love what you posted!


Nah sorry, the coussin is not canvas, the other things are canvas except coussin pochette and coussin zippy wallet


----------



## snibor

Emphosix said:


> Nah sorry, the coussin is not canvas, the other things are canvas except coussin pochette and coussin zippy wallet


Thank you so much for info.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> Nah sorry, the coussin is not canvas, the other things are canvas except coussin pochette and coussin zippy wallet


This is a serious game changer for me if this beautiful multicolor comes in canvas!


----------



## snibor

Aliluvlv said:


> This is a serious game changer for me if this beautiful multicolor comes in canvas!


Agree!   But I thought garden collection was the floral canvas.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

snibor said:


> Agree!   But I thought garden collection was the floral canvas.


I believe you’re correct…


----------



## excalibur

Aliluvlv said:


> This is a serious game changer for me if this beautiful multicolor comes in canvas!



skipping the “fall for you” collection for this. I won’t fall for that! Lol
Let’s hope this canvas collection doesn’t disappoint!


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> Agree!   But I thought garden collection was the floral canvas.





Nurse_Heather said:


> I believe you’re correct…


 Yes I did too so I’m confused. Can’t say I’m interested in the floral/garden canvas (aka flowers printed on canvas like Gucci did a few years back). But if there is canvas that looks like that multicolor leather then I’m in!


----------



## Emphosix

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes I did too so I’m confused. Can’t say I’m interested in the floral/garden canvas (aka flowers printed on canvas like Gucci did a few years back). But if there is canvas that looks like that multicolor leather then I’m in!


It’s both, bags mostly have the floral prints and slgs are mostly without the floral prints. Most of them only have this colorful monogram, from what I have seen


----------



## Mapoon

Emphosix said:


> It’s both, bags mostly have the floral prints and slgs are mostly without the floral prints. Most of them only have this colorful monogram, from what I have seen


Wow...this may actually draw me to get something..I love floral prints!! Cannot wait for photos of more items!!


----------



## Bumbles

excalibur said:


> skipping the “fall for you” collection for this. I won’t fall for that! Lol
> Let’s hope this canvas collection doesn’t disappoint!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Moobarry12

excalibur said:


> skipping the “fall for you” collection for this. I won’t fall for that! Lol
> Let’s hope this canvas collection doesn’t disappoint!


LOOOL I’m a bit disappointed now. I fell for fall for you card holder. It’s going back and I’ll be getting a few items from the floral collection lol


----------



## DrTr

Emphosix said:


> Yes its almost all Canvas
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Cardholder, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet, Zippy Wallet Coussin and more
> 
> Should launch end of july.


Thanks as always for your stellar intel and hard work Emphosix!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> It’s both, bags mostly have the floral prints and slgs are mostly without the floral prints. Most of them only have this colorful monogram, from what I have seen


Thank you! I’m in serious trouble then!   I try to put money into bags instead of slgs but this colorful monogram is TDF and then there’s the Vivienne moon one and xmas key pouch and possible reverse mono key pouch … decisions decisions


----------



## nicole0612

Nano bucket from the garden collection.


----------



## snibor

nicole0612 said:


> Nano bucket from the garden collection.


This is very pretty


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> Nano bucket from the garden collection.


Beautiful. It might be my eyes but is that detachable pouch Shearling?


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Beautiful. It might be my eyes but is that detachable pouch Shearling?


I would love to see a better photo of it also!


----------



## excalibur

nicole0612 said:


> Nano bucket from the garden collection.



I wish the bags would be in white or black with multicolor LV logos instead of floral print


----------



## bagsamplified

I love the floral on the Women's! I'm sure someone has mentioned this before so I might be repeating but I really love how it plays off the Men's florals for upcoming FW22 as well. 

Cannot wait to see the Men's in store though... countdown is on, whenever it is! Heard it's mid-July here but nothing's ever set in stone these days with shipping understandably.


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> I love the floral on the Women's! I'm sure someone has mentioned this before so I might be repeating but I really love how it plays off the Men's florals for upcoming FW22 as well.
> 
> Cannot wait to see the Men's in store though... countdown is on, whenever it is! Heard it's mid-July here but nothing's ever set in stone these days with shipping understandably.


I agree! Here in the USA launch is 7/29 with preorders 7/15 but probably a little earlier in the EU?


----------



## Delly

Emphosix said:


> M21204 - That monogram looks super nice    Part of Garden Collection
> View attachment 5437652
> 
> View attachment 5437655


Sorry to ask directly but I couldn’t follow the thread, is the above print coming in a Speedy 25? Or is it just the alga that have this?
Thank you in advance if you can answer


----------



## nicole0612

You guys, it is so nice!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!


Wow thank you for all of this info! I confess to being super confused by this collection. Each piece is completely unique and totally different.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!


Thank you for posting! I don’t love the floral bags but the zippy is interesting…


----------



## excalibur

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you for posting! I don’t love the floral bags but the zippy is interesting…



same here. Sadly I’ll be getting the zippy only


----------



## Cherries and wine

I like the floral! I think the bags are gorgeous. The loop is very tempting


----------



## viewwing

Eew...those florals reminds me of that old grandmother in the cottage 50 years ago... her house has those tapestry on the walls, curtains and carpets..not forgetting her bedsheets!


----------



## Aliluvlv

viewwing said:


> Eew...those florals reminds me of that old grandmother in the cottage 50 years ago... her house has those tapestry on the walls, curtains and carpets..not forgetting her bedsheets!


Lol depending on the piece I agree. Not sure why LV has traveled back in time via the delorian and is doing these retro bag styles.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cherries and wine said:


> I like the floral! I think the bags are gorgeous. The loop is very tempting


I agree the loop looks great.


----------



## thewave1969

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!


Thank you for posting. I find it this line very feminine and beautiful. I personally love the Onthego, Neverfull and the keepall 45


----------



## nicole0612

thewave1969 said:


> Thank you for posting. I find it this line very feminine and beautiful. I personally love the Onthego, Neverfull and the keepall 45


You are so welcome. I personally like it as well, it just makes me happy in a simple way. I loved the men’s foliage collection from a couple of years back, and this reminds me of that collection. I wish there were more bag options, perhaps there will be, but I will get at least one.


----------



## 23adeline

@nicole0612 
Thank you for posting, I received the look book too. Ordered the Nano Bucket only . I was hoping for more items in the colourful LV logos , but it seems only available at the 2 leather pieces which are Coussin mm and pm . Loop bag, NF mm , OTG ,Speedy 25 , Speedy 45, , Dauphine mm, nano bucket are canvas with florals painting, and they look metallic. 
I think a small nano bucket with florals painting grandmother’s bag is ok


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> @nicole0612
> Thank you for posting, I received the look book too. Ordered the Nano Bucket only . I was hoping for more items in the colourful LV logos , but it seems only available at the 2 leather pieces which are Coussin mm and pm . Loop bag, NF mm , OTG ,Speedy 25 , Speedy 45, , Dauphine mm, nano bucket are canvas with florals painting, and they look metallic.
> I think a small nano bucket with florals painting grandmother’s bag is ok


Yes, I agree! I wish there were more options in leather. I like the nano bucket granny bag also!


----------



## ramona708

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!


Wow thank you so much for posting, now we can think of it before its getting hectic when they release   Actually I like the blueish color of the Loop bag and the Dauphine the most! Gorgeous!


----------



## NL3181

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!


when is this garden collection release ?


----------



## gagabag

I don’t like any of the grandma bags but I’m so hooked to the coussin! So, so pretty!


----------



## snibor

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!


A big thank you for posting.


----------



## snibor

My wallet is safe.  I have the roses pochette from years ago which I think is beautiful.  That’s enough flowers for me. The only bag I like here is the loop, but I don’t think I’ll add it.   I would have liked a classic speedy 25 in the multicolor mono.  I wish LV would start producing items like that.   I’m sure they’ll be something else for me in the future.


----------



## 23adeline

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I agree! I wish there were more options in leather. I like the nano bucket granny bag also!


Let’s get it 
The price of Nano bucket is the same as Stardust Nano speedy and nano Noe


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> My wallet is safe.  I have the roses pochette from years ago which I think is beautiful.  That’s enough flowers for me. The only bag I like here is the loop, but I don’t think I’ll add it.   I would have liked a classic speedy 25 in the multicolor mono.  I wish LV would start producing items like that.   I’m sure they’ll be something else for me in the future.


I think if they had done the same pattern from the multicoloured cousin on a canvas speedy 25 for this collection it would have been my OMG bag. Still, might seriously consider the coussin. It would be my first foray into that category. also debating if I would rather lamb skin or empreinte etc


----------



## snibor

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I think if they had done the same pattern from the multicoloured cousin on a canvas speedy 25 for this collection it would have been my OMG bag. Still, might seriously consider the coussin. It would be my first foray into that category. also debating if I would rather lamb skin or empreinte etc


That coussin photo was gorgeous.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> That coussin photo was gorgeous.


Right? No arguments there. I just know that practically speaking I would use the upcoming speedy 25 in nomade or empreinte cognac a lot more in my everyday life. I need to see the final photos. Maybe if the pochette coussin is released I could justify the purchase as a fun going out purse but not the mm nor the pm regular style. I am just not a coussin style girl and the interior zipped compartment divider really bothers me. Like they are making me carry extra layers of leather that I don’t need.


----------



## DrTr

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Right? No arguments there. I just know that practically speaking I would use the upcoming speedy 25 in nomade or empreinte cognac a lot more in my everyday life. I need to see the final photos. Maybe if the pochette cousin is released I could justify the purchase as a fun going out purse. I am just not a coussin style girl and the interior zipped compartment divider really bothers me. Like they are making me carry extra layers of leather that I don’t need.


I’m very disappointed as I was hoping too for the multicolor black in canvas NF or other pieces. The Coussin looks beautiful, but I tried a small one and it’s an awkward bag for me - and yes! Too many layers of leather. And way overpriced. Even though it’s lambskin, it doesn’t come close to Chanel’s lambskin. And yet it still felt very fragile and scratchable. I really wonder why LV doesn’t pay closer attention to what its clients freely offer, especially here. A whole collection in the colorful gorgeous mono would be a smashing success I bet! Oh well, helps me stay on ban island


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

DrTr said:


> I’m very disappointed as I was hoping too for the multicolor black in canvas NF or other pieces. The Coussin looks beautiful, but I tried a small one and it’s an awkward bag for me - and yes! Too many layers of leather. And way overpriced. Even though it’s lambskin, it doesn’t come close to Chanel’s lambskin. And yet it still felt very fragile and scratchable. I really wonder why LV doesn’t pay closer attention to what its clients freely offer, especially here. A whole collection in the colorful gorgeous mono would be a smashing success I bet! Oh well, helps me stay on ban island


If I cut out a third of the bag, would they give be a 30% discount? A price adjustment let’s say.


----------



## ramona708

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Right? No arguments there. I just know that practically speaking I would use the upcoming speedy 25 in nomade or empreinte cognac a lot more in my everyday life. I need to see the final photos. Maybe if the pochette coussin is released I could justify the purchase as a fun going out purse but not the mm nor the pm regular style. I am just not a coussin style girl and the interior zipped compartment divider really bothers me. Like they are making me carry extra layers of leather that I don’t need.


Same here! Im patiently waiting for the Nomade and the Cognac Empreinte to decide if I add anonther bag this year (unfortunately I better should save up some money instead of spending all   )
Imo these cognac brown shades are long overdue in LV‘s collection as they are classic colors. Getting tired of all the loud and blinky stuff, they need to  grow up


----------



## DrTr

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> If I cut out a third of the bag, would they give be a 30% discount? A price adjustment let’s say.


I’m just POSITIVE LV would go for that


----------



## DrTr

ramona708 said:


> Same here! Im patiently waiting for the Nomade and the Cognac Empreinte to decide if I add anonther bag this year (unfortunately I better should save up some money instead of spending all   )
> Imo these cognac brown shades are long overdue in LV‘s collection as they are classic colors. Getting tired of all the loud and blinky stuff, they need to  grow up


What a great descriptor. Blinky stuff


----------



## Aliluvlv

It seems I’m back to the keepall xs in reverse mono eclipse as the top contender as my bag for the year, although compared to this collection I feel like one of the Adams family.


----------



## ramona708

So I was in my local store today (quite spontaneous) to pick up my repaired Speedy B35 and I saw the brandnew Carryall in real life! I must say its stunning! Very well made with the microfibre interior and the pretanned vachetta, it’s really beautiful!
The PM is quite small, I would take that for crossbody use, go out at day / night, handsfree trips, etc.
The MM is a great work bag size for everyday life!


----------



## nicole0612

NL3181 said:


> when is this garden collection release ?


Official USA info: launch on 7/29, with pre order 7/15, but contact your CA since you may be able to order sooner


----------



## Nurse_Heather

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Right? No arguments there. I just know that practically speaking I would use the upcoming speedy 25 in nomade or empreinte cognac a lot more in my everyday life. I need to see the final photos. Maybe if the pochette coussin is released I could justify the purchase as a fun going out purse but not the mm nor the pm regular style. I am just not a coussin style girl and the interior zipped compartment divider really bothers me. Like they are making me carry extra layers of leather that I don’t need.


There’s supposed to be a pouchette coussin in the multi-colored floral as well.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Nurse_Heather said:


> There’s supposed to be a pouchette coussin in the multi-colored floral as well.


Right, as well as a rumored zippy coussin wallet in the preliminary list but lookbooks have yet to confirm that though. Let’s hope it makes it into final production. Will consider it if it is released for sure.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!


Oh my gosh.. they're all beautiful! Thanks for sharing. I love that the Neverfull is so subdued with the mono. For me It might be more comfortable for work like that with the beautiful florals as the main design


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I agree! I wish there were more options in leather. I like the nano bucket granny bag also!


Silly question but these are leather, right? I heard gold and silver were canvas but they look leather to me?

That beautiful Zippy wallet as well... it reminds me of the colourways for rock climbing collection!!


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Silly question but these are leather, right? I heard gold and silver were canvas but they look leather to me?
> 
> That beautiful Zippy wallet as well... it reminds me of the colourways for rock climbing collection!!


I really wish the gold and silver bags were leather, but they are canvas with leather accents. The coussins are leather of course.


----------



## bagsamplified

I have the Celine 


blushnbellinlvoe said:


> If I cut out a third of the bag, would they give be a 30% discount? A price adjustment let’s say.


I have the Celine Soft Trio from nearly a decade ago and it's useful having the 3rd centre compartment. Mine is suede inner and it's useful as a key compartment so my wallet and phone don't get scratched

The Coussin looks way bulkier though so I can understand what everyone's feeling about the extra layers of leather. I'm sure Coussins can be heavier even when empty as a result.


----------



## EveyB

ramona708 said:


> Same here! Im patiently waiting for the Nomade and the Cognac Empreinte to decide if I add anonther bag this year (unfortunately I better should save up some money instead of spending all   )
> Imo these cognac brown shades are long overdue in LV‘s collection as they are classic colors. Getting tired of all the loud and blinky stuff, they need to  grow up


Totally agree with you! But if I remember correctly the bag selection for the cognac Empreinte was very limited, just a few of the usual styles.


----------



## ramona708

EveyB said:


> Totally agree with you! But if I remember correctly the bag selection for the cognac Empreinte was very limited, just a few of the usual styles.


Yes you remember right, just an OTG GM (too big for me), NF MM, Speedy 25, Felicie and Zippy 
I must admit this Carryall still is going through my head… yesterday in store I just saw her sitting there and nothing around caught my intention any more. Only had eyes for her! Like love at first sight, cannot describe it.
Its the same everytime I see a reverse Pochette Métis, just love and heartsinging….
However both are not mine, instead I buy bags Im „ok“ with and like quite good. And why? Just because of fear! Fear of PM‘s cracking issues and fear of Carryall‘s folded corners! Fear fear fear …. This is what stalking in www is causing


----------



## Aurora2015

nicole0612 said:


> Nano bucket from the garden collection.


Love it. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## MichaeleE

Does anyone have a picture or the sku of the Vivienne Moon Wallet that is coming out?


----------



## ZZZoe

ramona708 said:


> Yes you remember right, just an OTG GM (too big for me), NF MM, Speedy 25, Felicie and Zippy
> I must admit this Carryall still is going through my head… yesterday in store I just saw her sitting there and nothing around caught my intention any more. Only had eyes for her! Like love at first sight, cannot describe it.
> Its the same everytime I see a reverse Pochette Métis, just love and heartsinging….
> However both are not mine, instead I buy bags Im „ok“ with and like quite good. And why? Just because of fear! Fear of PM‘s cracking issues and fear of Carryall‘s folded corners! Fear fear fear …. This is what stalking in www is causing


Please don't fear. I think we sometimes pay too much attention from what others are saying. It is good to do some research to know about the pros and cons of the bags as they are expensive but ultimately it’s a personal choice. We should buy what we love and should work for us. We have all different tastes, lifestyles, etc. I am sure LV will be quite good at addressing a PM cracking issue as for the Carryall who knows what is going to happen with its corners. We tend to only think about resale value. Bags should be used and at some point it is normal that they are going to show some wear. You could ask LV about the Carryall’s corners will they take care of it if it’s happen.


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M21204 - That monogram looks super nice    Part of Garden Collection
> View attachment 5437652
> 
> View attachment 5437655


Thanks @Emphosix 

Am wondering if anyone is planning to buy pochette coussin in this print? Or can anyone who owns a pochette coussin share their experience on its wear and tear? Am worried it wears poorly overtime and lines appearing diagonally along the monogram pattern. Or the chain rubbing off the leather at the side?


----------



## ramona708

ZZZoe said:


> Please don't fear. I think we sometimes pay too much attention from what others are saying. It is good to do some research to know about the pros and cons of the bags as they are expensive but ultimately it’s a personal choice. We should buy what we love and should work for us. We have all different tastes, lifestyles, etc. I am sure LV will be quite good at addressing a PM cracking issue as for the Carryall who knows what is going to happen with its corners. We tend to only think about resale value. Bags should be used and at some point it is normal that they are going to show some wear. You could ask LV about the Carryall’s corners will they take care of it if it’s happen.


Thank you for your kind and encouraging words. You are so right! We should decide for ourselves 
Quite sure Im gonna add these bags to my collection someday as I cannot deny, they are love at first sight to me, no matter what issues they might have


----------



## nicole0612

Babxie said:


> Thanks @Emphosix
> 
> Am wondering if anyone is planning to buy pochette coussin in this print? Or can anyone who owns a pochette coussin share their experience on its wear and tear? Am worried it wears poorly overtime and lines appearing diagonally along the monogram pattern. Or the chain rubbing off the leather at the side?


This print using leather is so gorgeous, I really wish they were offering more bags in this combination. It would be wonderful if they were releasing some classic bags in this leather colorway, like Alma or Capucines!


----------



## tlilrascal

ramona708 said:


> Yes you remember right, just an OTG GM (too big for me), NF MM, Speedy 25, Felicie and Zippy
> I must admit this Carryall still is going through my head… yesterday in store I just saw her sitting there and nothing around caught my intention any more. Only had eyes for her! Like love at first sight, cannot describe it.
> Its the same everytime I see a reverse Pochette Métis, just love and heartsinging….
> However both are not mine, instead I buy bags Im „ok“ with and like quite good. And why? Just because of fear! Fear of PM‘s cracking issues and fear of Carryall‘s folded corners! Fear fear fear …. This is what stalking in www is causing



I have the reverse PM and have been using it daily since March. I can't say for certain, but I haven't had any issues so far. The canvas is not stiff, so I'm hoping LV has fixed the issue with cracking. I also just bought the carryall mm and I plan to enjoy her as well.


----------



## ramona708

tlilrascal said:


> I have the reverse PM and have been using it daily since March. I can't say for certain, but I haven't had any issues so far. The canvas is not stiff, so I'm hoping LV has fixed the issue with cracking. I also just bought the carryall mm and I plan to enjoy her as well.


Oh wow congrats! 
So you got exactly these two beauties, gorgeous!! Really encourages me to pull the trigger soon just not sure which one first


----------



## tlilrascal

ramona708 said:


> Oh wow congrats!
> So you got exactly these two beauties, gorgeous!! Really encourages me to pull the trigger soon just not sure which one first



The PM is definitely more an everday bag. The carry all mm is huge, so I will probably only use when I go in for work or travel, which is maybe once a week. It definitely deserves its name as it can really carry it all.


----------



## anachronism

Losing my mind over that coussin bb from the garden collection.


----------



## Babxie

anachronism said:


> Losing my mind over that coussin bb from the garden collection.


I think there’s no bb but mm


----------



## DrTr

anachronism said:


> Losing my mind over that coussin bb from the garden collection.





Babxie said:


> I think there’s no bb but mm


I think it’s a gorgeous bag!! I think it comes in MM and the pochette Coussin size.  I so wish they had done a canvas in this print for multiple pieces. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## anachronism

Babxie said:


> I think there’s no bb but mm


Oops thanks!


----------



## Babxie

anachronism said:


> Oops thanks!


No prob! I wished they have it in bb size though


----------



## anachronism

Babxie said:


> No prob! I wished they have it in bb size though


Yeah!! If only they'd ask the public first LOL


----------



## Moobarry12

Has anyone seen pictures of the pochette or zippy coin coming out in the leather floral print yet? I’m anxious to see the pictures and pricing!


----------



## nicole0612

Babxie said:


> I think there’s no bb but mm


It is so nice but not cheap! $5,650 I believe.


----------



## toujours*chic

Here are some specs on the floral nano noe:

*Nano Bucket | $2,030*
DIMENSIONS
13.0 x 9.0 x 17.0 cm
5.1 x 3.5 x 6.7 inches

DETAILED FEATURES
Strap: Removable, adjustable
Strap Drop Min: 15.7 inches
Strap Drop Max: 20.5 inches
Handle: Double

I would imagine the "pochette" is the size of a cles.


----------



## snibor

Credit to Marquita LV YouTube.


----------



## travelbliss

MichaeleE said:


> Does anyone have a picture or the sku of the Vivienne Moon Wallet that is coming out?



Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute ! 
Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG


----------



## travelbliss

nicole0612 said:


> You guys, it is so nice!!



Appreciate the sneak peek at the upcoming items !!  I loved the Gucci Flora line but never acquired anything since I have always hated Gucci's cream/ivory interior on these bags.  Not sure why some refer to florals as being "old' or "granny" style.   I'm certainly not a GM but so many older women have fabulous style and look chic in feminine floral.   I find this collection simply gorgeous


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snibor said:


> Credit to Marquita LV YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441473


the price is actually quite reasonable all things considered. Thanks!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

travelbliss said:


> Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute !
> Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441517


Definitely cute. No reason why this case couldn’t be re purposed without the playing cards. Unless someone really is card game fan of course. The gold flap with Vivienne is very unique in design.


----------



## bagsamplified

travelbliss said:


> Appreciate the sneak peek at the upcoming items !!  I loved the Gucci Flora line but never acquired anything since I have always hated Gucci's cream/ivory interior on these bags.  Not sure why some refer to florals as being "old' or "granny" style.   I'm certainly not a GM but so many older women have fabulous style and look chic in feminine floral.   I find this collection simply gorgeous


I agree with you re the Granny reference! We're all different of course and that's what makes tpf so fun. But I think this is quite a understated and beautiful collection! 

It's ironic people might like the upcoming Men's fw22 florals but not these.. but there are differences between the designs as well


----------



## UpTime

toujours*chic said:


> Here are some specs on the floral nano noe:
> 
> *Nano Bucket | $2,030*
> DIMENSIONS
> 13.0 x 9.0 x 17.0 cm
> 5.1 x 3.5 x 6.7 inches
> 
> DETAILED FEATURES
> Strap: Removable, adjustable
> Strap Drop Min: 15.7 inches
> Strap Drop Max: 20.5 inches
> Handle: Double
> 
> I would imagine the "pochette" is the size of a cles.


Is this the size of nano noe?


----------



## nicole0612

I was looking at mattd74’s IG again and noticed more photos of the men’s rock climbing items from the behind the scenes runway photos.


----------



## maybol

snibor said:


> Credit to Marquita LV YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441473


Thank you for this! I’ve been hoping this bag would make it to production. Hopefully, it’ll be released in nomade leather this year.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> I was looking at mattd74’s IG again and noticed more photos of the men’s rock climbing items from the behind the scenes runway photos.


I saw pics of the paint cans in our country and asked at store- nothing new was on display, they said those were preorders. They said July 14th launch for our stores.


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute !
> Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441517


Vivienne is so cute here! But I feel the golden flap is overpowering her.


----------



## MichaeleE

travelbliss said:


> Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute !
> Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441517


Thank you so much for posting this.  I thought it was a wallet!  I'm a little relieved and disappointed at the same time.  Do you have any of the upcoming Holiday Animation photos?


----------



## Croker

snibor said:


> Credit to Marquita LV YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441473


I need this!!!


----------



## Croker

travelbliss said:


> Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute !
> Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441517


So cute!! Bougie deck of cards holder.


----------



## snibor

Croker said:


> I need this!!!


Marquita said it’s gm size which concerns me. I wonder what measurements are.


----------



## Aliluvlv

travelbliss said:


> Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute !
> Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441517


Thank you so much for posting this! That’s an adorable image. I feel like it needs some blue for the night sky somewhere.


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> Appreciate the sneak peek at the upcoming items !!  I loved the Gucci Flora line but never acquired anything since I have always hated Gucci's cream/ivory interior on these bags.  Not sure why some refer to florals as being "old' or "granny" style.   I'm certainly not a GM but so many older women have fabulous style and look chic in feminine floral.   I find this collection simply gorgeous


I’m one of the large florals equals granny style.  I think it’s because when I was growing up many older women had these kinds of patterns on their walls, curtains, upholstery, linens etc. talk about overdoing!!! It was truly hideous, closed in, and dark when done oh so wrong. I detested the look as a kid, but I’m more drawn to clean lines and architectural geometric shapes, and saturated high contrast color, always have been.

But a single piece or two in this collection will look lovely for those of you that like it. Can’t help associations from childhood  LV does so many collections, it’s nice when we each find one that really speaks to us. Hope you all get the pieces you want!


----------



## snibor

travelbliss said:


> Appreciate the sneak peek at the upcoming items !!  I loved the Gucci Flora line but never acquired anything since I have always hated Gucci's cream/ivory interior on these bags.  Not sure why some refer to florals as being "old' or "granny" style.   I'm certainly not a GM but so many older women have fabulous style and look chic in feminine floral.   I find this collection simply gorgeous


I love florals and I love the Gucci blooms.  I also have the LV roses pochette from years ago which I adore.  But I’m not crazy about the new lv florals posted.  I won’t be purchasing.   But LV puts out so much now I’m sure they’ll be something else that makes my heart sing.  I’d still be interested in seeing what others purchase.


----------



## Croker

snibor said:


> Marquita said it’s gm size which concerns me. I wonder what measurements are.


It is indeed gm size, but original loop is petit/compact in size so not expecting it to be huge. Runway pictures look like good size. I'm already SOLD on it, hope i wont get a let down.


----------



## anachronism

nicole0612 said:


> It is so nice but not cheap! $5,650 I believe.


WHAT 
I got into LV at the wrong time. Dang!


----------



## MichaeleE

travelbliss said:


> Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute !
> Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441517


@travelbliss Who do you follow on IG for the upcoming release photos?


----------



## DrTr

anachronism said:


> WHAT
> I got into LV at the wrong time. Dang!


I know - the gorgeous floral monogram Coussin is indeed over $5500 us!  I guessed between 5-6k and hated I was wrong. I just can’t justify that $$$ for a lambskin LV. It’s too bad it won’t be a canvas collection too, a NF would be mine As I love the print.  Though I’m sure in canvas it would still be near $3k.


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> I know - the gorgeous floral monogram Coussin is indeed over $5500 us!  I guessed between 5-6k and hated I was wrong. I just can’t justify that $$$ for a lambskin LV. It’s too bad it won’t be a canvas collection too, a NF would be mine As I love the print.  Though I’m sure in canvas it would still be near $3k.


Holy moly.. that's one weighty bag!


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> Holy moly.. that's one weighty bag!


Yes indeed it’s weighty!! You can buy 2.5 Chanel WOC for that price!!! Yikes.


----------



## Kodi325

hmmm. reminds me of a phone wallpaper i downloaded awhile back and thought would actually be pretty cool. go fig. 

Kodi-


----------



## Karen cares

DrTr said:


> Yes indeed it’s weighty!! You can buy 2.5 Chanel WOC for that price!!! Yikes.


The Coussin is much larger than the 2.55 Chanel WOC, has 2 different straps, and more functionality.


----------



## DrTr

Karen cares said:


> The Coussin is much larger than the 2.55 Chanel WOC, has 2 different straps, and more functionality.


Indeed, but for longevity, personal preference, style and better quality I just prefer H then C for leather bags, the WOC being only one example, especially for more delicate leathers. I think the Coussin is lovely in the floral monogram on navy, but I wouldn’t pay more than 3K for it, the leather seems too fragile for such a large and fairly awkward shape (for me, as I’m sure I would find every corner I could!) and we all know what LV does with their prices seemingly every two months!


----------



## DrTr

Kodi325 said:


> hmmm. reminds me of a phone wallpaper i downloaded awhile back and thought would actually be pretty cool. go fig.
> 
> Kodi-


hmmm. It kind of reminds me of what LV seemingly did with the men’s sunset canvas pieces, they after the fact acknowledged an IG a artist they “borrowed” from. Hope they didn’t really do that then or now. yikes.


----------



## travelbliss

Not sure if this has already been posted, here's the smaller version: Pochette Cousin


----------



## EveyB

I just read that Alma bb and Cluny are coming in burgundy Epi in September. Does someone know if other bags come in burgundy too? Thanks!


----------



## EveyB

@Emphosix do you happen to have any info on burgundy bags for fall?


----------



## Emphosix

EveyB said:


> @Emphosix do you happen to have any info on burgundy bags for fall?


I only have seen these two here. Nothing else right now.


----------



## nicole0612

From IG
Side note- does any one know of the person behind this account. They always have backstage photos from runways and other interesting photos that other accounts are not posting.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> From IG
> Side note- does any one know of the person behind this account. They always have backstage photos from runways and other interesting photos that other accounts are not posting.


Been wondering the same. 

Pic 2 for a side view of paint cans including full strap view when worn


----------



## bagsamplified

Posted in EU thread but reposting here. This SA has tons of fw22 men's release pics


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Been wondering the same.
> 
> Pic 2 for a side view of paint cans including full strap view when worn



I'm not feeling the paint cans when worn on the body. I like it more as a novelty item.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I'm not feeling the paint cans when worn on the body. I like it more as a novelty item.


Me too. I love the look and concept but I'd probably find it annoying to wear   I would love to see people rocking it in person, though.

You know, I haven't seen a single person here wear or use anything Spring in the City!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Me too. I love the look and concept but I'd probably find it annoying to wear   I would love to see people rocking it in person, though.
> 
> You know, I haven't seen a single person here wear or use anything Spring in the City!


You mean in Australia? I haven't seen anyone in Hawaii wear SITC either.


----------



## ArielS

Does anybody know if speedy b and nano bucket come in silver floral? I love how sparkling the silver look but not a fan of gold. TIA XX


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> You mean in Australia? I haven't seen anyone in Hawaii wear SITC either.


Yeah , no one that I've seen. It would be fun to see others wear in person.


----------



## travelbliss

Whire version :


----------



## travelbliss

MichaeleE said:


> Thank you so much for posting this.  I thought it was a wallet!  I'm a little relieved and disappointed at the same time.  Do you have any of the upcoming Holiday Animation photos?


Pics usually released in September !


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted, here's the smaller version: Pochette Cousin
> 
> View attachment 5443329


Thanks for posting! I have my doubts on whether it’s black and sadly my CA confirmed that it’s navy blue… I think it’ll look more awesome on black


----------



## EveyB

Emphosix said:


> I only have seen these two here. Nothing else right now.
> 
> View attachment 5443884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443885


Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## Emphosix

nicole0612 said:


> From IG
> Side note- does any one know of the person behind this account. They always have backstage photos from runways and other interesting photos that other accounts are not posting.


He takes most of the images from red book?! Is it called like that? That Chinese Instagram thingy


----------



## 23adeline

nicole0612 said:


> From IG
> Side note- does any one know of the person behind this account. They always have backstage photos from runways and other interesting photos that other accounts are not posting.


He is my IG friend from Shanghai , most of his photos were from his CA or his friends or Little Red Book


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> Me too. I love the look and concept but I'd probably find it annoying to wear   I would love to see people rocking it in person, though.
> 
> You know, I haven't seen a single person here wear or use anything Spring in the City!





brnicutie said:


> You mean in Australia? I haven't seen anyone in Hawaii wear SITC either.


I know this the FW thread, but you would see multiple pieces of SITC if you saw me in my city!!  Mostly all I see here are mono NF with vachetta, DE NF and the occasional pochette metis or speedy. So far haven’t seen any LE or capsule pieces except on me or in my house. I’ve actually seen more Birkins than LV capsule pieces.


----------



## coloradolvr

Babxie said:


> Thanks for posting! I have my doubts on whether it’s black and sadly my CA confirmed that it’s navy blue… I think it’ll look more awesome on black


That is disappointing.  Did she say if all the Garden Coussin bags will be navy?  I will check with my SA as well.


----------



## Babxie

coloradolvr said:


> That is disappointing.  Did she say if all the Garden Coussin bags will be navy?  I will check with my SA as well.


I didn’t ask cause I was only interested in pochette coussin


----------



## coloradolvr

Babxie said:


> I didn’t ask cause I was only interested in pochette coussin


I’ll let you know what I find out. The pochette is at least a better price point. I just purchased the pm Coussin in turquoise. The price increase on those was crazy!


----------



## Annawakes

Are the nomade leather pieces available to purchase or pre-order?  I’d love to get the speedy.  Does anyone know the SKUs for the nomade pieces?

thanks in advance!


----------



## coloradolvr

Babxie said:


> I didn’t ask cause I was only interested in pochette coussin


My SA confirmed that the pochette is Navy only.  MM is Navy only, PM Navy or White.  Sad.


----------



## Emphosix

Annawakes said:


> Are the nomade leather pieces available to purchase or pre-order?  I’d love to get the speedy.  Does anyone know the SKUs for the nomade pieces?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Here you go


----------



## BULL

Emphosix said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5444618


WOW. Thank you. Do you also have the Noé price by any chance?


----------



## Annawakes

Emphosix said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5444618


Thank you!!  It’s a speedy b!!  I thought it was a regular speedy.  And I love the extended zipper.  The price though!  Ouch.


----------



## BULL

Annawakes said:


> I thought it was a regular speedy.


Me too. And it looks like they did cut off the clochette from the show prototype


----------



## Annawakes

BULL said:


> Me too. And it looks like they did cut off the clochette from the show prototype


Aw, I liked the short clochette!
Could it be it’s still included, just not shown in the photo (which also doesn’t show the strap)?  I wonder what the strap looks like.

for 5000 Euro I’d think the clochette isn’t too much to ask?


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Babxie said:


> I didn’t ask cause I was only interested in pochette coussin


Oh no! I asked for one to be ordered thinking it was black!! Ugh I don’t want it to be navy


----------



## Emphosix

BULL said:


> WOW. Thank you. Do you also have the Noé price by any chance?


Sure


----------



## BULL

Emphosix said:


> Sure
> 
> View attachment 5444654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444656


Thank you. Seems like what used to be the 3000€ range is now 5 ((


----------



## Purse Chakra

BULL said:


> Thank you. Seems like what used to be the 3000€ range is now 5 ((



Do you think it will be the same Nomade leather that you have written about here in tPF in the past? That leather came out before I started buying LV and I think this is so gorgeous.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Emphosix said:


> Sure
> 
> View attachment 5444654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444656



Thank you for sharing these (and for always sharing such delectable teasers)! As soon as I saw the Noe posted a while ago I was smitten. Do you think the Nomade leather hobo will make it too in September?


----------



## BULL

Purse Chakra said:


> Do you think it will be the same Nomade leather that you have written about here in tPF in the past? That leather came out before I started buying LV and I think this is so gorgeous.


Hopefully. Both the Speedy and the Alma press photos show the natural texture (that can be seen as blemishes by some). If they did not do any superflous extra treatment, just made it the beautiful Barenia it should be, then these are truly the crown pieces of the year (in cowhide category  )


----------



## nicole0612

Emphosix said:


> He takes most of the images from red book?! Is it called like that? That Chinese Instagram thingy


Thank you!! You solved the mystery   We are so lucky and grateful that you provide us with photos AND all of the important details!


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> He is my IG friend from Shanghai , most of his photos were from his CA or his friends or Little Red Book


No kidding! That is so interesting, thanks for sharing. I love the eye candy postings.


----------



## Purse Chakra

BULL said:


> Hopefully. Both the Speedy and the Alma press photos show the natural texture (that can be seen as blemishes by some). If they did not do any superflous extra treatment, just made it the beautiful Barenia it should be, then these are truly the crown pieces of the year (in cowhide category  )



Thank you for your expert take! I guess I should start figuring out how to finance a purchase this fall…


----------



## lyoness

Are there any new Hobo bags being released?  It seems like there hasn't been a new canvas hobo for quite some time.


----------



## brnicutie

lyoness said:


> Are there any new Hobo bags being released?  It seems like there hasn't been a new canvas hobo for quite some time.


The Loop GM reverse should be coming in September.


----------



## zita3000

Hi guy! I'm new to LV and wondering, how do you get subscribed to their lookbook? How do people pre order items? TIA!


----------



## ramona708

Emphosix said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5444618



Woooha! That price!


----------



## brnicutie

zita3000 said:


> Hi guy! I'm new to LV and wondering, how do you get subscribed to their lookbook? How do people pre order items? TIA!


Hi, welcome to TPF and LV! You can't subscribe to the lookbooks. You have to get to know a CA. Then, you can ask them to send you pics from the lookbooks and preorder through them.


----------



## bagsamplified

Will love it if someone on tpf reveals a Paint Can in the new purchase threads! 

This photo by this amazing Jakarta-based SA


----------



## BULL

This paint can is just driving me crazy. The idea is so good, but the labeling... appalling. What's next? Louis Vuitton set in Comic Sans?


----------



## Emphosix

bagsamplified said:


> Will love it if someone on tpf reveals a Paint Can in the new purchase threads!
> 
> This photo by this amazing Jakarta-based SA



Mine should arrive this or next week, then I will post some pictures


----------



## Mapoon

travelbliss said:


> Is this the one you're referring to ? I believe this is a case for a deck of playing cards....but it's still cute !
> Hoping to see more pics in this line.  Photo credit to IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441517


For those in Australia, this would be priced at A$880..I love it but…yeah I’m happy to admire from afar


----------



## Reamie

So I heard back from client services today, apparently the Gm reverse loop isn’t available to preorder at all, I can only order it from the date of release at the end of September. I find this so frustrating, as we all know this is not the case. Is it that I am being penalised for not buying from every collection released? “Orderable only from launch date” were the exact words!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Reamie said:


> So I heard back from client services today, apparently the Gm reverse loop isn’t available to preorder at all, I can only order it from the date of release at the end of September. I find this so frustrating, as we all know this is not the case. Is it that I am being penalised for not buying from every collection released? “Orderable only from launch date” were the exact words!


Nah, don’t take the response personally. September is still a ways away and it could very well be premature at this point. Maybe try again later, you will get another agent and they will give you a different response. Good luck.


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> So I heard back from client services today, apparently the Gm reverse loop isn’t available to preorder at all, I can only order it from the date of release at the end of September. I find this so frustrating, as we all know this is not the case. Is it that I am being penalised for not buying from every collection released? “Orderable only from launch date” were the exact words!


I'll ask my CA later on when he starts today and see what he says. I'm in the US and thought they weren't doing preorders for canvas. I'm not sure what country you're from, but I'll get clarification and get back to you.


----------



## brnicutie

Emphosix said:


> Mine should arrive this or next week, then I will post some pictures


I can't wait to see what color you got. I'm going to guess green though.


----------



## Emphosix

Reamie said:


> So I heard back from client services today, apparently the Gm reverse loop isn’t available to preorder at all, I can only order it from the date of release at the end of September. I find this so frustrating, as we all know this is not the case. Is it that I am being penalised for not buying from every collection released? “Orderable only from launch date” were the exact words!


The loop bag is a September release as far as I know. And preorder for that bag should start at the end of august earliest!


----------



## Emphosix

brnicutie said:


> I can't wait to see what color you got. I'm going to guess green though.


I have ordered the purple one. But it’s not for me, it’s for a special friend overseas


----------



## ramona708

Dear @Emphosix 
Do you happen to have already pics from the Pf. Lou in Reverse? TIA


----------



## brnicutie

Emphosix said:


> I have ordered the purple one. But it’s not for me, it’s for a special friend overseas


You are the sweetest!


----------



## ZZZoe

Emphosix said:


> I have ordered the purple one. But it’s not for me, it’s for a special friend overseas


I think I know, definitely a special friend


----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss

Yes it looks like it was *NAVY* instead of black ! Still pretty,  tho


----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss

.


----------



## travelbliss

.


----------



## travelbliss

.


----------



## travelbliss

.


----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss

.


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> View attachment 5445084


Thanks for the photos!

And this is so nice! Why no zippy coin?


----------



## travelbliss

Reamie said:


> So I heard back from client services today, apparently the Gm reverse loop isn’t available to preorder at all, I can only order it from the date of release at the end of September. I find this so frustrating, as we all know this is not the case. Is it that I am being penalised for not buying from every collection released? “Orderable only from launch date” were the exact words!


client svcs online.  or your SA ?  It helps to have more than 1 SA ,  even better if in many cities !! No disrespect, but I've gotten such misinformation from "client svcs online" ....


----------



## travelbliss

Babxie said:


> Thanks for the photos!
> 
> And this is so nice! Why no zippy coin?


 
As far as much source(s) tell me...nothing yet, but hey,  we all know LV changes things up prior to release !!


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> View attachment 5445034


Is it the resolution of the photo or is it me. Why I feel that pochette is more bluish compare to mm sized? 

I think the navy on mm looks more blackish. If it’s close to almost black then I’m tempted to buy the pochette!


----------



## B-Town

Thank you for sharing all these pictures! I loved/love the Gucci Blooms line, and some of these remind me of that. I may need to try to get a piece or two...


----------



## brnicutie

@travelbliss thanks for sharing all the pics and info


----------



## _jlv

Does anyone know when the Climbing collection launches in the US? Was not able to secure a pre-order for the PO.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’m not sure if this is the right thread but @foxylv shared a new wine colour in Epi. Really elegant for fall!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cluny Mini M20613 $2,720

Alma BB M20610 $2,370

7/29/2022


----------



## bagsamplified

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m not sure if this is the right thread but @foxylv shared a new wine colour in Epi. Really elegant for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445332
> View attachment 5445334
> 
> Cluny Mini M20613 $2,720
> 
> Alma BB M20610 $2,370
> 
> 7/29/2022


It's a beautiful beautiful colour! Alma's in red Epi are so classic


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> I'll ask my CA later on when he starts today and see what he says. I'm in the US and thought they weren't doing preorders for canvas. I'm not sure what country you're from, but I'll get clarification and get back to you.


Thanks so much!! I’m in Ireland. I’ll ask in store again closer to the release date. It’s just a bit frustrating when others are able to order what you are told is unorderable!!


----------



## Reamie

travelbliss said:


> client svcs online.  or your SA ?  It helps to have more than 1 SA ,  even better if in many cities !! No disrespect, but I've gotten such misinformation from "client svcs online" ....


Thank you, it was client services over the phone. I have reached out to one SA and there’s another I can ask that is more senior than him but they’re in the same store so I don’t want to do it just yet!


----------



## atlcoach

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m not sure if this is the right thread but @foxylv shared a new wine colour in Epi. Really elegant for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445332
> View attachment 5445334
> 
> Cluny Mini M20613 $2,720
> 
> Alma BB M20610 $2,370
> 
> 7/29/2022


I love this color so much! I doubt I will purchase though because I'm not crazy about the straps.


----------



## MCBadian07

_jlv said:


> Does anyone know when the Climbing collection launches in the US? Was not able to secure a pre-order for the PO.


I think it launches this week as I've seen SA's post on Instagram they got pieces in their store.


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m not sure if this is the right thread but @foxylv shared a new wine colour in Epi. Really elegant for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445332
> View attachment 5445334
> 
> Cluny Mini M20613 $2,720
> 
> Alma BB M20610 $2,370
> 
> 7/29/2022


I love the colour and the straps! But I tried on the Alma bb before and it does not look good on me crossbody and I only wear crossbody or shoulder bags. I wish more bags came in this colour!


----------



## maybol

Does anyone here know if the loop will be released in nomade leather? I saw pictures of it from the runway show but I’m not sure if it ever made it to production.


----------



## travelbliss

Babxie said:


> Is it the resolution of the photo or is it me. Why I feel that pochette is more bluish compare to mm sized?
> 
> I think the navy on mm looks more blackish. If it’s close to almost black then I’m tempted to buy the pochette!



I doubt they will release 2 differnt shades of navy,  it's just poor pic quality !!


----------



## travelbliss

Specs of the Reverse Loop:   ( I just noticed only the narrow sides of the bag have the reverse color,  seems like it's regular mono front and back !)


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> @travelbliss thanks for sharing all the pics and info


Of course !! Need partners in crime in $Spending


----------



## bagsamplified

Anyone getting rock climbing, you're gonna love it!

I actually didn't buy anything    I am really grateful I was able to see this.

Key pouch (cles) isn't pictured because the rock charm isn't purple like lookbook, it's black. To me it was totally ugly, like a giant spider on the cles. I'm glad I cancelled my request for it.

But- construction of all I saw was beautiful, and the key pouch had a carabiner latch which is just like the carabiner hooks you use when rock climbing. (Says me as a veteran of indoor rock climb birthday parties!) I would have bought the key pouch for that reason if the rock wasn't black! 

The rock charms make the wallets heavier than usual. They are solid, with proper nail-like embedding, just like real indoor rock climbing. This was why I didn't buy the Multiple wallet, which was my other main option. (I didn't see the Climbing Pouch. )

The Chalk Pouch is a stunner- @nicole0612  you are going to LOVE it! The top is like a nylon covering and it is actually also the bag lining. The wide leather strap is great too.

Hobo Cruiser was heavy for me. Heavier than my keepall xs for sure

Also tried the tapestry hat and recommend it (not pictured).
It's thick, beautifully made, and is broader brimmed than I expected. More sunsmart and very elegant 

Hope you enjoy!

The Multiple Wallet interior is the same smooth blue leather as for the Illusion Taurillon pieces!


----------



## bagsamplified

Also here's a comparison of Keepall XS vs Keepall 25 size. Had to crop a bit to remove a photobomb. I only saw it in black. It is cool but I also tried the City Keepall in mono eclipse and liked that better. I love the roundness of the City Keepall   

The Taurillon Keepall 25 is so luxe and soft. I love it in black, goes with everything and has that city edge.


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> Thanks so much!! I’m in Ireland. I’ll ask in store again closer to the release date. It’s just a bit frustrating when others are able to order what you are told is unorderable!!


Oh, I didn't realize that you're in Ireland. Sorry, can't help you there. My CA said that in the US you can't preorder yet. It doesn't launch until the end of September.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that you're in Ireland. Sorry, can't help you there. My CA said that in the US you can't preorder yet. It doesn't launch until the end of September.


Thank you so much for checking! We do have a lovely store here in Ireland, but only the one! I’ll keep in touch with the SA there and hopefully I’ll get lucky!!


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Anyone getting rock climbing, you're gonna love it!
> 
> I actually didn't buy anything    I am really grateful I was able to see this.
> 
> Key pouch (cles) isn't pictured because the rock charm isn't purple like lookbook, it's black. To me it was totally ugly, like a giant spider on the cles. I'm glad I cancelled my request for it.
> 
> But- construction of all I saw was beautiful, and the key pouch had a carabiner latch which is just like the carabiner hooks you use when rock climbing. (Says me as a veteran of indoor rock climb birthday parties!) I would have bought the key pouch for that reason if the rock wasn't black!
> 
> The rock charms make the wallets heavier than usual. They are solid, with proper nail-like embedding, just like real indoor rock climbing. This was why I didn't buy the Multiple wallet, which was my other main option. (I didn't see the Climbing Pouch. )
> 
> The Chalk Pouch is a stunner- @nicole0612  you are going to LOVE it! The top is like a nylon covering and it is actually also the bag lining. The wide leather strap is great too.
> 
> Hobo Cruiser was heavy for me. Heavier than my keepall xs for sure
> 
> Also tried the tapestry hat and recommend it (not pictured).
> It's thick, beautifully made, and is broader brimmed than I expected. More sunsmart and very elegant
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> The Multiple Wallet interior is the same smooth blue leather as for the Illusion Taurillon pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5445714
> View attachment 5445715
> View attachment 5445716
> View attachment 5445718


Thank you so much for the review! I’m really looking forward to it. I am so pleased that you found the hobo cruiser to be quite heavy, because I was regretting not buying it, but it just seem too large for me. Did you see the standing pouch?


----------



## _jlv

bagsamplified said:


> Anyone getting rock climbing, you're gonna love it!
> 
> I actually didn't buy anything    I am really grateful I was able to see this.
> 
> Key pouch (cles) isn't pictured because the rock charm isn't purple like lookbook, it's black. To me it was totally ugly, like a giant spider on the cles. I'm glad I cancelled my request for it.
> 
> But- construction of all I saw was beautiful, and the key pouch had a carabiner latch which is just like the carabiner hooks you use when rock climbing. (Says me as a veteran of indoor rock climb birthday parties!) I would have bought the key pouch for that reason if the rock wasn't black!
> 
> The rock charms make the wallets heavier than usual. They are solid, with proper nail-like embedding, just like real indoor rock climbing. This was why I didn't buy the Multiple wallet, which was my other main option. (I didn't see the Climbing Pouch. )
> 
> The Chalk Pouch is a stunner- @nicole0612  you are going to LOVE it! The top is like a nylon covering and it is actually also the bag lining. The wide leather strap is great too.
> 
> Hobo Cruiser was heavy for me. Heavier than my keepall xs for sure
> 
> Also tried the tapestry hat and recommend it (not pictured).
> It's thick, beautifully made, and is broader brimmed than I expected. More sunsmart and very elegant
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> The Multiple Wallet interior is the same smooth blue leather as for the Illusion Taurillon pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5445714
> View attachment 5445715
> View attachment 5445716
> View attachment 5445718


Thank you so much for sharing! I'm still trying to get my hands on the PO, I missed my chance. Out of curiosity are the rock charms moveable? I'm kind of  that they put the charm right over the LV logo on the PO. I still think this collection is unique and I've been eyeing it since the runway! Love to finally see it!


----------



## shopaholicious

Emphosix said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 5444618



Any idea what the interior lining material will be?


----------



## bagsamplified

_jlv said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I'm still trying to get my hands on the PO, I missed my chance. Out of curiosity are the rock charms moveable? I'm kind of  that they put the charm right over the LV logo on the PO. I still think this collection is unique and I've been eyeing it since the runway! Love to finally see it!


You're welcome! It hasn't launched here but it's in 24h so I was really lucky that the SA was happy to show me (essentially a presale I'd bought ). The rock charms are fixed it seems. I didn't ask or try to fiddle with them lol but they were firmly fixed. I don't think they rotate either which is good  I hope youcan get it! Still not too late to request from local SAs or CS! 

If you are into bright or paler colours, you'll love the PO. I don't like the interior colour surprisingly but I agree it's really unique and it is a really great piece from the collection. I can see why the whole collection is more expensive than standard models- and not just because it's Virgil's last ever collection. The rock construction and attaching securely to that Taurillon- it was really impressive. Plus the unique dye on the Taurillon. 

They put the charm right over the LV on the Cles pouch too, so can you imagine my horror when it was pulled out of the dustbag and it was like a black spider was on my pouch  I hope I don't put people off but I can't bring myself to sugarcoat that response! 

I'm glad I try not to impulse buy these days. Now that I've had a sleep I would be really keen to see the Zippy Wallet and Climbing Pouch and the dark grey belt, though belt has no rocks. And more florals!! But if I were to buy something, those would be in my budget. I forgot the price of the Standing Pouch but that would be a unique piece too.

Dream budgetless items for me would include Chalk or Hobo. Mini Soft Trunk and a Keepall or Backpack but I haven't seen these in person.


----------



## Cathindy

I’ve pre ordered the silver cardholder and white flower square from the Garden Collection today! The scarf showed a delivery of 10/13 weeks, hopefully it’s not going to take that long


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for the review! I’m really looking forward to it. I am so pleased that you found the hobo cruiser to be quite heavy, because I was regretting not buying it, but it just seem too large for me. Did you see the standing pouch?


You're welcome! Not this time, but if I ever do I'll let you know!


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> I’ve pre ordered the silver cardholder and white flower square from the Garden Collection today! The scarf showed a delivery of 10/13 weeks, hopefully it’s not going to take that long


Great choices!   Hopefully it won’t take that long!


----------



## denisyasha

bagsamplified said:


> Anyone getting rock climbing, you're gonna love it!
> 
> I actually didn't buy anything    I am really grateful I was able to see this.
> 
> Key pouch (cles) isn't pictured because the rock charm isn't purple like lookbook, it's black. To me it was totally ugly, like a giant spider on the cles. I'm glad I cancelled my request for it.
> 
> But- construction of all I saw was beautiful, and the key pouch had a carabiner latch which is just like the carabiner hooks you use when rock climbing. (Says me as a veteran of indoor rock climb birthday parties!) I would have bought the key pouch for that reason if the rock wasn't black!
> 
> The rock charms make the wallets heavier than usual. They are solid, with proper nail-like embedding, just like real indoor rock climbing. This was why I didn't buy the Multiple wallet, which was my other main option. (I didn't see the Climbing Pouch. )
> 
> The Chalk Pouch is a stunner- @nicole0612  you are going to LOVE it! The top is like a nylon covering and it is actually also the bag lining. The wide leather strap is great too.
> 
> Hobo Cruiser was heavy for me. Heavier than my keepall xs for sure
> 
> Also tried the tapestry hat and recommend it (not pictured).
> It's thick, beautifully made, and is broader brimmed than I expected. More sunsmart and very elegant
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> The Multiple Wallet interior is the same smooth blue leather as for the Illusion Taurillon pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5445714
> View attachment 5445715
> View attachment 5445716
> View attachment 5445718


Thank you for sharing! I am tempted to have a cles or PO, but wondering if that is really bulky in your pocket?


----------



## _jlv

bagsamplified said:


> You're welcome! It hasn't launched here but it's in 24h so I was really lucky that the SA was happy to show me (essentially a presale I'd bought ). The rock charms are fixed it seems. I didn't ask or try to fiddle with them lol but they were firmly fixed. I don't think they rotate either which is good
> 
> If you are into bright or paler colours, you'll love the PO. I don't like the interior colour but I agree it's really unique and it is a really great piece from the collection. I can see why the whole collection is more expensive than standard models- and not just because it's Virgil's last ever collection.
> 
> They put the charm right over the LV on the Cles pouch too, so can you imagine my horror when it was pulled out of the dustbag and it was like a black spider was on my pouch


The lime is definitely a trendy/seasonal color at the moment, but I kind of love it. I hope I can get one! Ah, I can't believe they used a black charm on the cles...and I saw the price is more than the PO! I guess it would match the spider brooch they released


----------



## bagsamplified

denisyasha said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am tempted to have a cles or PO, but wondering if that is really bulky in your pocket?


It might be but might not be, sorry it really depends on the person! The rock charm makes it bulkier but because it doesn't take up the whole SLG, there's still room. And the charm is smaller on the cles. 

I wanted the Multiple initially but i found that very bulky. Also I'm a girl and we all know how terribly small our pockets are made, usually, if any are included!


----------



## bagsamplified

Here's key pouch


----------



## bagsamplified

From an SA in South Korea


----------



## bagsamplified

I actually love this style of tote    

Can't wait to see what you all get!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

I just checked out the slg part in Japan's official website. I can't believe they got so many japan exclusive colors


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> Of course !! Need partners in crime in $Spending


And you know you came to the right place for that!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/men/highlights/fall-winter-2022-show/_/N-txyksfa
		


Men's is now on the AU site


----------



## denisyasha

bagsamplified said:


> It might be but might not be, sorry it really depends on the person! The rock charm makes it bulkier but because it doesn't take up the whole SLG, there's still room. And the charm is smaller on the cles.
> 
> I wanted the Multiple initially but i found that very bulky. Also I'm a girl and we all know how terribly small our pockets are made, usually, if any are included!


I see, i think i will pass this collection, the price is high and not very practical


----------



## LulaLV

Hey all!  I just wanted to give a huge thank you and hugs to you all for sharing your insights and knowledge! I recently started doing YT videos on LV new releases. In addition to my own LV CA and Instagram, this forum - and this thread specifically - were super helpful! So I just wanted to say thank you! Here’s a link to my video if anyone is interested (even though you all probably know more than me lol!)


----------



## AleeLee

I haven’t seen this posted yet. I stumbled upon it on the website. I think it’s beautiful. ❤️


----------



## bagsamplified

LulaLV said:


> Hey all!  I just wanted to give a huge thank you and hugs to you all for sharing your insights and knowledge! I recently started doing YT videos on LV new releases. In addition to my own LV CA and Instagram, this forum - and this thread specifically - were super helpful! So I just wanted to say thank you! Here’s a link to my video if anyone is interested (even though you all probably know more than me lol!)



Congratulations, I enjoy your posts on IG too- you work hard on your videos! This looks like another great video to watch later


----------



## BleuSaphir

Emphosix said:


> I only have a picture of the 6 Key holder in the Turquoise. But its aaaalmost the same as the rosalie. So you can image how it will look like!
> View attachment 5435246


WHEN does this come out!?


----------



## LulaLV

BleuSaphir said:


> WHEN does this come out!?


Empreinte SLGs should be July 29 - I believe you can already preorder. The Rosalie is $490 usd, not sure about the 6 key holder.


----------



## LulaLV

bagsamplified said:


> Congratulations, I enjoy your posts on IG too- you work hard on your videos! This looks like another great video to watch later


Thank you so much dear! I appreciate that so much!


----------



## BleuSaphir

LulaLV said:


> Empreinte SLGs should be July 29 - I believe you can already preorder. The Rosalie is $490 usd, not sure about the 6 key holder.


Well then I will texting my SA then. I been dying and waiting for ages for a colored empreinte 6 key holder.


----------



## LVtingting

travelbliss said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted, here's the smaller version: Pochette Cousin
> 
> View attachment 5443329


I actually really like this! Hope they do the same in bb size which would be perfect size for me.


----------



## LVtingting

Babxie said:


> Thanks for posting! I have my doubts on whether it’s black and sadly my CA confirmed that it’s navy blue… I think it’ll look more awesome on black


That’s too bad its going to be navy blue but my wallet is safe


----------



## maryg1

LulaLV said:


> Empreinte SLGs should be July 29 - I believe you can already preorder. The Rosalie is $490 usd, not sure about the 6 key holder.


What are the colors expected for the Rosalie and key holder?


----------



## bagsamplified

https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/...vertical-other-leathers-nvprod3750031v/M81573 

I always love seeing the Zippy Wallet designs, but wish this had more than 1 charm on it. 

The bright blue lining really pops in the photo!


----------



## EveyB

maryg1 said:


> What are the colors expected for the Rosalie and key holder?


Foxy posted the colours. I don’t remember all, but I think the US gets the Rosalie in hotpink and EU does not, but EU gets turquoise, if I understood that correctly. There is also rose, crème and yellow. For the 6keyholder pink and turquoise I think.


----------



## maryg1

EveyB said:


> Foxy posted the colours. I don’t remember all, but I think the US gets the Rosalie in hotpink and EU does not, but EU gets turquoise, if I understood that correctly. There is also rose, crème and yellow. For the 6keyholder pink and turquoise I think.


Thank you!


----------



## NicaG

travelbliss said:


> Specs of the Reverse Loop:   ( I just noticed only the narrow sides of the bag have the reverse color,  seems like it's regular mono front and back !)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445570


I think this bag is beautiful.  I wish it had a little more of the reverse monogram but I hope I can get my hands on one.


----------



## Emphosix

M46321




M21183





M20921


----------



## asatoasz

travelbliss said:


> View attachment 5445089


I actually think this is very pretty and different for LV.


----------



## bagsamplified

From Mykonos popup


----------



## LulaLV

maryg1 said:


> What are the colors expected for the Rosalie and key holder?


These are all the colors I’ve seen confirmed - 5 for Rosalie and 2 for the 6 key holder. I put photos of all the colors in the video link I posted above - skip ahead to 7:21


----------



## _jlv

bagsamplified said:


> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/...vertical-other-leathers-nvprod3750031v/M81573
> 
> I always love seeing the Zippy Wallet designs, but wish this had more than 1 charm on it.
> 
> The bright blue lining really pops in the photo!


ah, this is very cute. i really love that blue, but i agree it seems a little off balance with just one charm. i managed to get a pre-order for the PO. so excited - my first taurillon leather and men's piece!


----------



## bagsamplified

_jlv said:


> ah, this is very cute. i really love that blue, but i agree it seems a little off balance with just one charm. i managed to get a pre-order for the PO. so excited - my first taurillon leather and men's piece!


Congratulations!! So excited for you, it's a very special piece!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/...vertical-other-leathers-nvprod3750031v/M81573
> 
> I always love seeing the Zippy Wallet designs, but wish this had more than 1 charm on it.
> 
> The bright blue lining really pops in the photo!


I don’t think the US got this wallet. I couldn’t find it on the site..


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t think the US got this wallet. I couldn’t find it on the site..


Don't lose heart, it might just not be loaded yet. 

Here where I am I've seen boutiques have the Standing Pouch and puffy leathers on their shelves but they weren't on our website yet

Have noticed this with other collection's too but they would load more products later, sometimes weeks later 


You could ask an SA directly to find out


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> I actually love this style of tote
> 
> Can't wait to see what you all get!



The print is actually growing on me…I am intrigued by the soft trunk…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> Don't lose heart, it might just not be loaded yet.
> 
> Here where I am I've seen boutiques have the Standing Pouch and puffy leathers on their shelves but they weren't on our website yet
> 
> Have noticed this with other collection's too but they would load more products , sometimes weeks later
> 
> 
> You could ask an SA directly to find out


Thanks.. I didn’t even think that they might be added later..I think that was the case with the stardust papillon…I will continue to stalk the website!


----------



## _jlv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks.. I didn’t even think that they might be added later..I think that was the case with the stardust papillon…I will continue to stalk the website!


I didn't see it on the US website yet, but it was in the lookbook my CA sent me (the older/non-final version of the Zippy). Hopefully it's coming!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

_jlv said:


> I didn't see it on the US website yet, but it was in the lookbook my CA sent me (the older/non-final version of the Zippy). Hopefully it's coming!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## viewwing

asatoasz said:


> I actually think this is very pretty and different for LV.


But it’s still the same old bag design. They’re just slapping different colors n prints on it. Yawn....and sooo many squarish bags....yawn....


----------



## bagsamplified




----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> View attachment 5445127


I think I see a zip at the top left corner. Does this means it has a zip closure??


----------



## bagsamplified

Found an excellent unboxing of the key pouch 



It is nice to watch even if you can't understand Mandarin (I'm not fluent)


----------



## bagsamplified

There must have been a great launch party in Taipei. 

Check out slide 4 for a full length of the scarf, and the final shot for the amazing drinks!


----------



## Cathindy

bagsamplified said:


> Found an excellent unboxing of the key pouch
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice to watch even if you can't understand Mandarin (I'm not fluent)




Ohhhh, all I care for it that heart shaped box and the LE shopping bag


----------



## mliLV

travelbliss said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445126


do we know what type of material this comes in? Is it a special canvas? Or a type of leather


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Cathindy said:


> Ohhhh, all I care for it that heart shaped box and the LE shopping bag


Guilty here; I actually have a small collection of shopping bags and boxes.  I can’t bring myself to use them yet I cannot throw them out. So I get the appeal. the heart shaped box and LE shopping bag belong in my collection!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

mliLV said:


> do we know what type of material this comes in? Is it a special canvas? Or a type of leather


I believe it is canvas.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

LulaLV said:


> Hey all!  I just wanted to give a huge thank you and hugs to you all for sharing your insights and knowledge! I recently started doing YT videos on LV new releases. In addition to my own LV CA and Instagram, this forum - and this thread specifically - were super helpful! So I just wanted to say thank you! Here’s a link to my video if anyone is interested (even though you all probably know more than me lol!)



Keep it up! The more the merrier in sharing love for LV!


----------



## mel823

I'm so jealous the men are getting bags in purple.


----------



## Mapoon

AleeLee said:


> I haven’t seen this posted yet. I stumbled upon it on the website. I think it’s beautiful. ❤️


This was an item I was keen but it was in cotton, so pretty though.. wish it was in wool or some composition of it...


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

mel823 said:


> I'm so jealous the men are getting bags in purple.


There are a lot of crossover purchases these days so if you like the purple I encourage you to go grab it and not let labels stop you.  I doubt anyone would stop you on the street while you are carrying a bag and say oh no that was from the mens collection.


----------



## brnicutie

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Guilty here; I actually have a small collection of shopping bags and boxes.  I can’t bring myself to use them yet I cannot throw them out. So I get the appeal. the heart shaped box and LE shopping bag belong in my collection!


I'm the same way. I collect all these special packaging that I don't know what to do with. It just sits there and takes up space.


----------



## Aliluvlv

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> There are a lot of crossover purchases these days so if you like the purple I encourage you to go grab it and not let labels stop you.  I doubt anyone would stop you on the street while you are carrying a bag and say oh no that was from the mens collection.


I totally agree! If I like something I get it regardless of whether it was intended for men, women or children!


----------



## mel823

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> There are a lot of crossover purchases these days so if you like the purple I encourage you to go grab it and not let labels stop you.  I doubt anyone would stop you on the street while you are carrying a bag and say oh no that was from the mens collection.


I have no problem buying stuff meant for men, I'm just jealous the men are getting purple bags. There are some styles that I'm eyeballing that I wish they would put out in purple.


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> I totally agree! If I like something I get it regardless of whether it was intended for men, women or children!


I’m with both of you!  I have multiple “men’s” LV bags. Lately there have been some great ones along with slg’s and I don’t pay attention to the labels - 
if I love it I buy it and use it!  Including the gorgeous little purple PO.


----------



## DrTr

mel823 said:


> I have no problem buying stuff meant for men, I'm just jealous the men are getting purple bags. There are some styles that I'm eyeballing that I wish they would put out in purple.


Indeed. I was able to get one of the summer neverfulls in 2019 - one side was purple and I love it. I’m with you - I hope they start doing the bags they call women’s in purple more often. I love pink but they do that every season.


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s the new canvas!


----------



## Moobarry12

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the new canvas!
> 
> View attachment 5539463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539469


Is that a zippy coin with a pocket on the outside? It looks interesting. I think I may need it lol do you happen to know the price for it?


----------



## TraceySH

Hi there! It’s a compact wallet - $815 USD


Moobarry12 said:


> Is that a zippy coin with a pocket on the outside? It looks interesting. I think I may need it lol do you happen to know the price for it?Hi


----------



## Cathindy

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the new canvas!
> 
> View attachment 5539463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539469



Stunning! Both of them    If they only made this in a Speedy 30 I would forgive LV for the pocket and jump on it  Do you have a favorite? I think I like the white a bit better but the black is so carefree and love the pink details! Good choice to get both


----------



## Prettyluxthings

ramona708 said:


> Oh wow congrats!
> So you got exactly these two beauties, gorgeous!! Really encourages me to pull the trigger soon just not sure which one first


The PM! I heard a rumor that the reverse is going to be discontinued, so if you love it, grab it asap! 

I am/was/still worried about the canvas cracking also, but it’s surprisingly soft, and I feel like if you take care of the bags, they’ll take care of you too!  if that makes sense. I see some Preloved bags and can’t imagine how they end up in that condition sometimes.


----------



## Emphosix

M21233


----------



## Reamie

Emphosix said:


> M21233
> View attachment 5572016
> View attachment 5572017
> View attachment 5572018
> 
> View attachment 5572019


Oh gosh I think I like it……


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> M21233
> View attachment 5572016
> View attachment 5572017
> View attachment 5572018
> 
> View attachment 5572019





Reamie said:


> Oh gosh I think I like it……


Right!? Really love how the silver looks. Now I’m even more excited for the card holder (really really hope I can score one).


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Emphosix said:


> M21233
> View attachment 5572016
> View attachment 5572017
> View attachment 5572018
> 
> View attachment 5572019


This is lovely in the high def picture! Have you seen the pouchette coussin in better photos yet? I preordered and I’m so anxious lol, I hope I love it being navy!


----------



## UpTime

Emphosix said:


> M21233
> View attachment 5572016
> View attachment 5572017
> View attachment 5572018
> 
> View attachment 5572019


Omg so pretty. Is this MM ?


----------



## bagsamplified

https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/mng-climbing-pouch-bag-charm-keyholder-s00-nvprod3740234v/MP3383
		


Climbing Pouch is finally on the website


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/mng-climbing-pouch-bag-charm-keyholder-s00-nvprod3740234v/MP3383
> 
> 
> 
> Climbing Pouch is finally on the website


It’s on the US website ….I’m still trying to get the key pouch…..


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s on the US website ….I’m still trying to get the key pouch…..


Dang.. it's Add to Bag here, the key pouch. I hope you can get it soon!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> Dang.. it's Add to Bag here, the key pouch. I hope you can get it soon!


Thanks! Wasn’t  there supposed to be a climbing standing pouch?


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks! Wasn’t  there supposed to be a climbing standing pouch?


There is, I still can't find it on our website but have seen photos of it in store here.

The Chess one I did see and it's really not my taste


----------



## *JJ*

@Emphosix do you happen to have any pics of the grey/anthracite coussin that is supposed to be released this fall?


----------



## bagsamplified

A couple of flower Coussin Screenshots from Rebekka.lv Stories on Instagram, a Vancouver-based SA
It looks beautiful!


----------



## honeybunnyb

Is the black and pink canvas going to be available in the compact wallet or just long?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> There is, I still can't find it on our website but have seen photos of it in store here.
> 
> The Chess one I did see and it's really not my taste


I don’t like the chess collection either..


----------



## 23adeline

My Fall For You Maxi Multi Pochette .
I don’t understand why this item disappeared from LV website now


----------



## gagabag

Just preordered the coussin pm in navy! Cannot wait!


----------



## bagsamplified

gagabag said:


> Just preordered the coussin pm in navy! Cannot wait!


Congrats!! It looks so beautiful in the photos here. I'm totally a navy girl!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Just preordered the coussin pm in navy! Cannot wait!


Ohhh that one is gorgeous!  Congrats! I’m so excited for you and can’t wait to see your reveal. When does it arrive?


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Ohhh that one is gorgeous!  Congrats! I’m so excited for you and can’t wait to see your reveal. When does it arrive?


Thank you!  Not sure yet, it’s the usual “you will be notified when ready for shipping” spiel…


----------



## Nurse_Heather

My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!


----------



## travelbliss

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


Gorgeous !!  So it is a true dark navy....it almost looks black!!  LVoe the contrast of multicolor LVs on the dark leather.  It has a strap, right ?


----------



## nicole0612

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Reamie

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


Ooooooh this is fabulous!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

travelbliss said:


> Gorgeous !!  So it is a true dark navy....it almost looks black!!  LVoe the contrast of multicolor LVs on the dark leather.  It has a strap, right ?


Yep, it has the same nice chain the regular pouchette coussin comes with. It’s a very deep Navy and it some
Lights it looks almost black. The photo is actually pretty accurate to true life


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Reamie said:


> Ooooooh this is fabulous!!!! Congratulations!!


Thank you, I’m in love!


----------



## lilly2002

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211




I love this, if you dont mind me asking is PO  pocket organizer? do you have the price and item code please?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


_It is absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. Magnet closure secure?_


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


Congrats! Stunning pieces!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

lilly2002 said:


> I love this, if you dont mind me asking is PO  pocket organizer? do you have the price and item code please?


It is actually called the Pouchette Coussin and the item # is M81693 and I’m not positive but I think it was around $2800 USD


----------



## Prettyluxthings

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


 so gorgeous. I’m waiting for the Rosalie!!! (Not so patiently )


----------



## EveyB

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


Both are stunning! Many congrats!


----------



## bagsamplified

@nicole0612  this is the first pic I've seen of the Standing Pouch interior and back


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> @nicole0612  this is the first pic I've seen of the Standing Pouch interior and back



Thank you!! I don’t know if it is good or bad that I actually saw that post  IG knows I love to see LV! Hopefully it will come soon!


----------



## smallfry

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211



So gorgeous! Congratulations! I wonder if the placement of the multicolor LVs and flowers will be different on each bag?


----------



## travelbliss

bagsamplified said:


> @nicole0612  this is the first pic I've seen of the Standing Pouch interior and back



Funny....i saw these when I was in Miami and I tried rotating the 3D Rock Fleurs....no budge !!


----------



## EveyB

Does someone here know if the Rosalie in hotpink will be released in Europe?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new loves!! The PO coussin from the Garden collection and the new Rosalie in turquoise!
> 
> View attachment 5574209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574211


Do you know if this has been released yet? I can’t find it on the US site…


----------



## dodgegirl21

bagsamplified said:


> @nicole0612  this is the first pic I've seen of the Standing Pouch interior and back



If anyone in the US is interested in this, this is an AMAZING price. I desperately wanted this and went through a UK buyer (all signs at that time showed no hope for this being the US). Paid USD cost plus shipping. Wish I had seen this first!


----------



## dodgegirl21

I'm loving my little climbing collection! Feel very blessed to have been able to acquire these two pieces~


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

dodgegirl21 said:


> I'm loving my little climbing collection! Feel very blessed to have been able to acquire these two pieces~
> 
> View attachment 5574831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574832


Beautiful pieces! I’m still trying to get mine. Bad time for my SA to retire!


----------



## dodgegirl21

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Beautiful pieces! I’m still trying to get mine. Bad time for my SA to retire!


Oh No! what are you trying to get?


----------



## Nurse_Heather

zeek8686 said:


> so gorgeous. I’m waiting for the Rosalie!!! (Not so patiently )


You’re going to love it!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you know if this has been released yet? I can’t find it on the US site…


I believe they release on the web on 7/29. You should be able to preorder with a CA now though!


----------



## bagsamplified

dodgegirl21 said:


> I'm loving my little climbing collection! Feel very blessed to have been able to acquire these two pieces~
> 
> View attachment 5574831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574832


Fantastic photos and collection! Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

dodgegirl21 said:


> I'm loving my little climbing collection! Feel very blessed to have been able to acquire these two pieces~
> 
> View attachment 5574831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574832


Great pieces in front of a perfect backdrop. Enjoy!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> I believe they release on the web on 7/29. You should be able to preorder with a CA now though!


Thank you!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Women's RTW looks exceptional, love how the florals riff off the Men's fw22 



I did see the Men's floral jacquard shorts in person, they're HEAVY and so beautiful.


----------



## Njeph

I was told that the navy multicolor logo Coussin would not be available in the US in the pm size. I’m bummed.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Njeph said:


> I was told that the navy multicolor logo Coussin would not be available in the US in the pm size. I’m bummed.


Wow, that’s really a bummer! I love my pouchette coussin in the new garden collection, it’s done really well


----------



## bagsamplified

Some photo screenshots from Toronto Bloor Street Maison SA, Zoe.lvbloor from her IG Stories 

These pieces look so beautiful and I'm intrigued to see the silver canvas in person!


----------



## CAcker01

Hi ladies! I was able to see a few bags today and I neglected to take photos of the red Coussin bb with the emerald inlay and the navy Coussin mm with the multicolor logos but I did take photos of the white Coussin pm with the multicolor logos. The gold hardware on the white Coussin is less bright than the gold hardware on the rose Coussin that I own. I was carrying the rose Coussin so was able to compare directly. I also stupidly didn’t photograph the strap. The strap is more of a vanilla color than a pure white so doesn’t exactly match the bag which I didn’t love!

Here are the pics I did take:


----------



## bagsamplified

CAcker01 said:


> Hi ladies! I was able to see a few bags today and I neglected to take photos of the red Coussin bb with the emerald inlay and the navy Coussin mm with the multicolor logos but I did take photos of the white Coussin pm with the multicolor logos. The gold hardware on the white Coussin is less bright than the gold hardware on the rose Coussin that I own. I was carrying the rose Coussin so was able to compare directly. I also stupidly didn’t photograph the strap. The strap is more of a vanilla color than a pure white so doesn’t exactly match the bag which I didn’t love!
> 
> Here are the pics I did take:
> 
> View attachment 5575653
> View attachment 5575654
> View attachment 5575655
> View attachment 5575656
> View attachment 5575657
> View attachment 5575658


The photos are beautiful! Your outfit looks awesome with the purse, btw! Thanks for sharing. Really liking the Coussin!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok pics of florals…


----------



## Aliluvlv

TraceySH said:


> Ok pics of florals…
> 
> View attachment 5576096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576104


Really like both gold and silver much more than I thought I would! Especially the gold looks beautiful for fall. Thank you for sharing! Are you keeping both bags? If so, congratulations!


----------



## Cherries and wine

TraceySH said:


> Ok pics of florals…
> 
> View attachment 5576096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576104


I think people are being too harsh on this collection. The bags are gorgeous!


----------



## DrTr

I really really wish they had left the florals off at least some of these and done silver and/or black canvas with the color.floral small monogram only. The pieces would have been gorgeous! At least I’ll be able to stay on ban island easily - not always the case. The actual pieces are always nice to see, hope those of you that like the florals get what pieces you wish!


----------



## DrTr

Cherries and wine said:


> I think people are being too harsh on this collection. The bags are gorgeous!


I think if florals are someone’s vibe they look nice. For those of us that don’t like floral bags the mono only in those colors would have been perfect!  If only they would read tpf and make all the bags we each like


----------



## Cherries and wine

DrTr said:


> I think if florals are someone’s vibe they look nice. For those of us that don’t like floral bags the mono only in those colors would have been perfect!  If only they would read tpf and make all the bags we each like


Haha very true. With the number of bags being released, they are close to releasing a bag we each like. It’s hard to keep up. I just have to remember if I don’t like the current collection or can’t get the bag I want, there are more new releases around the corner.


----------



## TraceySH

Aliluvlv said:


> Really like both gold and silver much more than I thought I would! Especially the gold looks beautiful for fall. Thank you for sharing! Are you keeping both bags? If so, congratulations!


I am! They are so much better irl!


----------



## DrTr

Cherries and wine said:


> Haha very true. With the number of bags being released, they are close to releasing a bag we each like. It’s hard to keep up. I just have to remember if I don’t like the current collection or can’t get the bag I want, there are more new releases around the corner.


I know - there have been multitudinous releases already with more to come!  It does seem like sometimes they don’t tune in to what many of us like, or don’t. The match collection seems to have been a very low interest release, and I sometimes wonder how they think certain things are a good idea!   But since I went a bit crazy with SITC it’s a good thing I’m sitting out the florals!


----------



## Mapoon

DrTr said:


> I think if florals are someone’s vibe they look nice. For those of us that don’t like floral bags the mono only in those colors would have been perfect!  If only they would read tpf and make all the bags we each like


I love florals but I do agree that just the monogram instead of the flowers on the bags would be great!


----------



## LVovely

DrTr said:


> I know - there have been multitudinous releases already with more to come!  It does seem like sometimes they don’t tune in to what many of us like, or don’t. The match collection seems to have been a very low interest release, and I sometimes wonder how they think certain things are a good idea!   But since I went a bit crazy with SITC it’s a good thing I’m sitting out the florals!


I have been buying designer handbags for over 20 years now, the focus wasn‘t always on LV, in fact there were many years where I did not follow the new collections and had „just“ the classic handbags from LV. I got into LV more since the pandemic with the Escale collection and since then it has been a rollercoaster of new releases, limited collections, getting excited about „hard to find items“, putting things on wishlists etc. I gotta admit I am a bit tired of this game, always fearing I will miss out even on the stuff I am not 100% in love with (match collection being a good example) and not being able to enjoy the things I buy because I am already looking at the next release. The Stardust Speedy 20 I was so excited about already feels „old“ because I am eyeing the Garden Collection Speedy. I am at a point now where I need to slow down because it almost stresses me, always this feeling, is something better around the corner? Doing a major declutter of my closet at the moment, got rid of/sold so many items recently because they don‘t excite me anymore.

Sorry about the long post but I definitely agree about sitting out a new collection here and there. I realised I am not a collector, I find joy in using the handbags, and with decreased opportunities to wear them (for several reasons) I need to slow down.


----------



## bagsamplified

lovelyrita said:


> I have been buying designer handbags for over 20 years now, the focus wasn‘t always on LV, in fact there were many years where I did not follow the new collections and had „just“ the classic handbags from LV. I got into LV more since the pandemic with the Escale collection and since then it has been a rollercoaster of new releases, limited collections, getting excited about „hard to find items“, putting things on wishlists etc. I gotta admit I am a bit tired of this game, always fearing I will miss out even on the stuff I am not 100% in love with (match collection being a good example) and not being able to enjoy the things I buy because I am already looking at the next release. The Stardust Speedy 20 I was so excited about already feels „old“ because I am eyeing the Garden Collection Speedy. I am at a point now where I need to slow down because it almost stresses me, always this feeling, is something better around the corner? Doing a major declutter of my closet at the moment, got rid of/sold so many items recently because they don‘t excite me anymore.
> 
> Sorry about the long post but I definitely agree about sitting out a new collection here and there. I realised I am not a collector, I find joy in using the handbags, and with decreased opportunities to wear them (for several reasons) I need to slow down.


I can relate!! High five to decluttering! I was getting so overwhelmed by my wardrobe, too many things I wasn't using and i realised it was stifling me. I managed to clear a lot and, wow! It really feels like my closet and my head can breathe again  and has actually made me feel less rushed about deciding on any next LV.


----------



## LVovely

bagsamplified said:


> I can relate!! High five to decluttering! I was getting so overwhelmed by my wardrobe, too many things I wasn't using and i realised it was stifling me. I managed to clear a lot and, wow! It really feels like my closet and my head can breathe again  and has actually made me feel less rushed about deciding on any next LV.


That sounds so good! Hope I can get to this relaxed state soon


----------



## bagsamplified

lovelyrita said:


> That sounds so good! Hope I can get to this relaxed state soon


It was honestly so hard for me at first, but once I started it got a lot easier. I feel really refreshed! Good luck


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> I have been buying designer handbags for over 20 years now, the focus wasn‘t always on LV, in fact there were many years where I did not follow the new collections and had „just“ the classic handbags from LV. I got into LV more since the pandemic with the Escale collection and since then it has been a rollercoaster of new releases, limited collections, getting excited about „hard to find items“, putting things on wishlists etc. I gotta admit I am a bit tired of this game, always fearing I will miss out even on the stuff I am not 100% in love with (match collection being a good example) and not being able to enjoy the things I buy because I am already looking at the next release. The Stardust Speedy 20 I was so excited about already feels „old“ because I am eyeing the Garden Collection Speedy. I am at a point now where I need to slow down because it almost stresses me, always this feeling, is something better around the corner? Doing a major declutter of my closet at the moment, got rid of/sold so many items recently because they don‘t excite me anymore.
> 
> Sorry about the long post but I definitely agree about sitting out a new collection here and there. I realised I am not a collector, I find joy in using the handbags, and with decreased opportunities to wear them (for several reasons) I need to slow down.


I think this is exactly the reason why LV keeps bringing out so many new collections- so that people will buy. And I totally agree with you, the Stardust already feels „old“ when in reality just a few weeks ago everyone was eagerly waiting for its release. 
Decluttering is so important. Wishing you all the best with your project!


----------



## EveyB

bagsamplified said:


> It was honestly so hard for me at first, but once I started it got a lot easier. I feel really refreshed! Good luck


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## ramona708

lovelyrita said:


> I have been buying designer handbags for over 20 years now, the focus wasn‘t always on LV, in fact there were many years where I did not follow the new collections and had „just“ the classic handbags from LV. I got into LV more since the pandemic with the Escale collection and since then it has been a rollercoaster of new releases, limited collections, getting excited about „hard to find items“, putting things on wishlists etc. I gotta admit I am a bit tired of this game, always fearing I will miss out even on the stuff I am not 100% in love with (match collection being a good example) and not being able to enjoy the things I buy because I am already looking at the next release. The Stardust Speedy 20 I was so excited about already feels „old“ because I am eyeing the Garden Collection Speedy. I am at a point now where I need to slow down because it almost stresses me, always this feeling, is something better around the corner? Doing a major declutter of my closet at the moment, got rid of/sold so many items recently because they don‘t excite me anymore.
> 
> Sorry about the long post but I definitely agree about sitting out a new collection here and there. I realised I am not a collector, I find joy in using the handbags, and with decreased opportunities to wear them (for several reasons) I need to slow down.


Couldn‘t say it better! Thank you very much for these honest and true words!


----------



## gail13

Here is my Coussin MM in Navy. It's pretty dark, and I'm comparing it here to the large black 19.


----------



## bagsamplified

gail13 said:


> Here is my Coussin MM in Navy. It's pretty dark, and I'm comparing it here to the large black 19.
> 
> View attachment 5577038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577039


Congratulations! They are such beautiful and distinctive bags in your collection  great comparison!


----------



## 23adeline

Here is my granny’s bag, nano bucket   The gold colour is beautiful actually


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Here is my granny’s bag, nano bucket   The gold colour is beautiful actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577274
> View attachment 5577275
> View attachment 5577276
> View attachment 5577277
> View attachment 5577278
> View attachment 5577279
> View attachment 5577280


That is beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Prettyluxthings

23adeline said:


> Here is my granny’s bag, nano bucket   The gold colour is beautiful actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577274
> View attachment 5577275
> View attachment 5577276
> View attachment 5577277
> View attachment 5577278
> View attachment 5577279
> View attachment 5577280


Omg. Gorg!! I love the little key cles!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## tootsieroll49

The little garden key cles is so cute!! Does anyone know if it'll be available stand alone?


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Here is my granny’s bag, nano bucket   The gold colour is beautiful actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577274
> View attachment 5577275
> View attachment 5577276
> View attachment 5577277
> View attachment 5577278
> View attachment 5577279
> View attachment 5577280


This bag is a good deal as it comes with a cles attachment.


----------



## snibor

Some loop gm photos from Marquita lv on Instagram.  Her original youtube video was disappointing as bag had no slouch but it appears once filled, it does slouch.  I’m sure she’ll do an updated video.


----------



## nicole0612

Had anyone seen the garden loop bag in person? I am gravitating more towards the silver colors, but I only use small bags. The zipper on the loop looks a little wonky from the photos I have seen so far.


----------



## DrTr

lovelyrita said:


> I have been buying designer handbags for over 20 years now, the focus wasn‘t always on LV, in fact there were many years where I did not follow the new collections and had „just“ the classic handbags from LV. I got into LV more since the pandemic with the Escale collection and since then it has been a rollercoaster of new releases, limited collections, getting excited about „hard to find items“, putting things on wishlists etc. I gotta admit I am a bit tired of this game, always fearing I will miss out even on the stuff I am not 100% in love with (match collection being a good example) and not being able to enjoy the things I buy because I am already looking at the next release. The Stardust Speedy 20 I was so excited about already feels „old“ because I am eyeing the Garden Collection Speedy. I am at a point now where I need to slow down because it almost stresses me, always this feeling, is something better around the corner? Doing a major declutter of my closet at the moment, got rid of/sold so many items recently because they don‘t excite me anymore.
> 
> Sorry about the long post but I definitely agree about sitting out a new collection here and there. I realised I am not a collector, I find joy in using the handbags, and with decreased opportunities to wear them (for several reasons) I need to slow down.


I really liked your post @lovelyrita  I take great pleasure in my bags and using them, I’ve been that way since I was a tiny child. I was the same as you during LV in the pandemic and working from home it was easy to get caught up in all of the releases and the process of trying to find the perfect bag or small leather good. My purchases have slowed as well. I took a brief detour to Chanel to get the two pieces I wanted there, and I got the fuchsia Maxy pochette because it’s my dog signature color and we use it for dog walks  

i’m a bit of a collector, but I have re-homed a fair amount and I’m being very very careful and brutally honest with myself as I move forward So that what I buy is what I love, use and will keep. So glad that you took the time to write the post. I suspect many of us are feeling more this way, and the pace of releases at LV is just astonishing lately. Nothing coming up that I know of until late in the year or maybe early next year or maybe not. Thanks again for posting


----------



## Iamminda

nicole0612 said:


> Had anyone seen the garden loop bag in person? I am gravitating more towards the silver colors, but I only use small bags. The zipper on the loop looks a little wonky from the photos I have seen so far.



Hi Nicole.  Are you talking about this bag?  I haven’t gone to the store yet but it looks so gorgeous. I didn’t realize it’s metallic blue according to the description on the website — not sure if that is correct.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Here is my granny’s bag, nano bucket   The gold colour is beautiful actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577274
> View attachment 5577275
> View attachment 5577276
> View attachment 5577277
> View attachment 5577278
> View attachment 5577279
> View attachment 5577280



The key cles .... wow.   Wish it was a single item release !!  Congrats on your new floral goldies !!


----------



## nicole0612

Iamminda said:


> Hi Nicole.  Are you talking about this bag?  I haven’t gone to the store yet but it looks so gorgeous. I didn’t realize it’s metallic blue according to the description on the website — not sure if that is correct.
> 
> View attachment 5577848


Thank you, yes! I have been refreshing the site today, and just saw the helpful post from @travelbliss that it is now on the website! I’m not sure about this bag itself, but I love the canvas.


----------



## bagsamplified

Credit to Sydney SA Peter Murdoch

The female model is carrying the Standing Pouch!


----------



## NL3181

this one looks better


----------



## gagabag

The size of the chain seems awkward to the size ofthe bag. They should have used something as substantial like the ones they use in coussin pm/mm


----------



## gagabag

I’ve been wanting a coussin pm since last year and despite the steep price hike since then, this one is just so especially gorgeous! Love the details.


----------



## Croker

Tried to order the Reverse Monogram Loop GM today(Europe) and CA said it isnt yet available on their system to buy or order. Wonder is it just US and later Europe. Anyone in europe any different information?


----------



## Reamie

Croker said:


> Tried to order the Reverse Monogram Loop GM today(Europe) and CA said it isnt yet available on their system to buy or order. Wonder is it just US and later Europe. Anyone in europe any different information?


No same here, I was told it’s not released until September which is clearly wrong!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> I’ve been wanting a coussin pm since last year and despite the steep price hike since then, this one is just so especially gorgeous! Love the details.
> 
> View attachment 5578040


Looks gorgeous Gaga! Very nice and lux


----------



## DrTr

gagabag said:


> I’ve been wanting a coussin pm since last year and despite the steep price hike since then, this one is just so especially gorgeous! Love the details.
> 
> View attachment 5578040


Just absolutely stunning @gagabag!!!! To me, this beauty was the hands down most gorgeous release of a floral!! it is beautiful, and of all the bags that dropped if I was looking, this would be the one. Glad you waited and got such a special beauty - congratulations


----------



## moomin109

Croker said:


> Tried to order the Reverse Monogram Loop GM today(Europe) and CA said it isnt yet available on their system to buy or order. Wonder is it just US and later Europe. Anyone in europe any different information?


It’s not showing up on the US site either.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> The key cles .... wow.   Wish it was a single item release !!  Congrats on your new floral goldies !!





bagsamplified said:


> That is beautiful!! Congratulations!





zeek8686 said:


> Omg. Gorg!! I love the little key cles!!!! Congratulations!





tootsieroll49 said:


> The little garden key cles is so cute!! Does anyone know if it'll be available stand alone?





Jumper said:


> This bag is a good deal as it comes with a cles attachment.


Thanks all!
I use the Cles as bag charm and put my hand sanitizer inside too


----------



## iamthecutest

I just ordered the garden Speedy!  My advice if you want it and your CA doesn't have one, is to do a search on the item page on website for stores that do.  I reached out to a CA on Instagram and then saw they did have it


----------



## Kenyanqn

Has anyone seen the keepall 45 in the garden collection? Can’t find it anywhere


----------



## chloebagfreak

23adeline said:


> Thanks all!
> I use the Cles as bag charm and put my hand sanitizer inside too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578233


Love Love Love this! Congratulations!
Does the bag have any closure or just open top? Thanks!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Rosalie in rose poudre arrived


----------



## EveyB

Marie. Alyssa said:


> View attachment 5578702
> 
> Rosalie in rose poudre arrived


So pretty!   May I ask what’s the beige one next to it?


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

EveyB said:


> So pretty!   May I ask what’s the beige one next to it?


Thanks  The beige and yellow are the inserts of spring in the city felicie.


----------



## EveyB

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Thanks  The beige and yellow are the inserts of spring in the city felicie.


They are gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

chloebagfreak said:


> Love Love Love this! Congratulations!
> Does the bag have any closure or just open top? Thanks!


Thanks !
it is open top


----------



## bagsamplified

Zippy Wallet with floral interior

Discuss


----------



## LVjf5

bagsamplified said:


> Zippy Wallet with floral interior
> 
> Discuss
> View attachment 5578851
> View attachment 5578854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578869
> View attachment 5578870


----------



## LVjf5

How beautiful!


----------



## Annawakes

I went to check out the floral speedy yesterday.  I wasn’t a fan when I first saw the pics but it is honestly very pretty in real life.  Just want to share some mod shots with y’all.  I didn’t buy it though.  I want to think about it some more.  

The interior is a very nice light green microfiber type.  Not cloth interior like the regular speedys.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Annawakes said:


> I went to check out the floral speedy yesterday.  I wasn’t a fan when I first saw the pics but it is honestly very pretty in real life.  Just want to share some mod shots with y’all.  I didn’t buy it though.  I want to think about it some more.
> 
> The interior is a very nice light green microfiber type.  Not cloth interior like the regular speedys.
> 
> View attachment 5578971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578972


Wow, it looks gorgeous on you. Suits the colour of your outfit too. Metallics are really wearable I think.


----------



## EveyB

Annawakes said:


> I went to check out the floral speedy yesterday.  I wasn’t a fan when I first saw the pics but it is honestly very pretty in real life.  Just want to share some mod shots with y’all.  I didn’t buy it though.  I want to think about it some more.
> 
> The interior is a very nice light green microfiber type.  Not cloth interior like the regular speedys.
> 
> View attachment 5578971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578972


Looks really perfect on you, both crossbody and arm carried!


----------



## Hammerice22

Annawakes said:


> I went to check out the floral speedy yesterday.  I wasn’t a fan when I first saw the pics but it is honestly very pretty in real life.  Just want to share some mod shots with y’all.  I didn’t buy it though.  I want to think about it some more.
> 
> The interior is a very nice light green microfiber type.  Not cloth interior like the regular speedys.
> 
> View attachment 5578971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578972


I was going to check it out on my birthday since it's not online anymore. Are my eyes playing tricks on me or do the flowers look like someone just put some floral stickers on an LV bag?


----------



## chloebagfreak

23adeline said:


> Thanks !
> it is open top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578788


Thank you! Omg, that collection of nanos is amazing


----------



## Annawakes

Hammerice22 said:


> I was going to check it out on my birthday since it's not online anymore. Are my eyes playing tricks on me or do the flowers look like someone just put some floral stickers on an LV bag?


The flowers are beautifully done.  They look painted on, or printed, I’m not sure which.    They don’t feel raised or anything, like a sticker would feel.

It really is a bag that looks much prettier in real life, versus online or photos.


----------



## Reamie

Annawakes said:


> I went to check out the floral speedy yesterday.  I wasn’t a fan when I first saw the pics but it is honestly very pretty in real life.  Just want to share some mod shots with y’all.  I didn’t buy it though.  I want to think about it some more.
> 
> The interior is a very nice light green microfiber type.  Not cloth interior like the regular speedys.
> 
> View attachment 5578971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578972


It looks fab on you!! Thanks for sharing the modelling pictures


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Reamie said:


> It looks fab on you!! Thanks for sharing the modelling pictures


@Annawakes gorgeous photos have made me even more excited @Reamie!


----------



## Reamie

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> @Annawakes gorgeous photos have made me even more excited @Reamie!


@Bagsbagsbaby I know!! I was so sure I was passing and then bang! It pulled me in!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Reamie said:


> @Bagsbagsbaby I know!! I was so sure I was passing and then bang! It pulled me in!


Same


----------



## bagsamplified

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> Wow, it looks gorgeous on you. Suits the colour of your outfit too. Metallics are really wearable I think.


I love metallics. I think we have similar tastes! Loved your comment in the other chat about your Sprouse scarf with the floral Speedy


----------



## travelbliss

bagsamplified said:


> Zippy Wallet with floral interior
> 
> Discuss
> View attachment 5578851
> View attachment 5578854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578869
> View attachment 5578870



This is spectacular and LVoely !!


----------



## travelbliss

Annawakes said:


> I went to check out the floral speedy yesterday.  I wasn’t a fan when I first saw the pics but it is honestly very pretty in real life.  Just want to share some mod shots with y’all.  I didn’t buy it though.  I want to think about it some more.
> 
> The interior is a very nice light green microfiber type.  Not cloth interior like the regular speedys.
> 
> View attachment 5578971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578972



The interior is lime green ???  
I know,  I'm looking for a reason to not buy this bag !!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

travelbliss said:


> The interior is lime green ???
> I know,  I'm looking for a reason to not buy this bag !!


I used to not like lime green color but now I’ve fallen in love w most shades of green


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> Zippy Wallet with floral interior
> 
> Discuss
> View attachment 5578851
> View attachment 5578854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578869
> View attachment 5578870


What did you think of the Wallet? Did you get it?


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What did you think of the Wallet? Did you get it?


I like metallics and florals separately and it was refreshing to see this combo. I liked the interior, its a nice surprise to see the florals inside. But I didn't love it enough to buy it. 

It's a nice collection though and would be a nice collectors item I reckon


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> I like metallics and florals separately and it was refreshing to see this combo. I liked the interior, its a nice surprise to see the florals inside. But I didn't love it enough to buy it.
> 
> It's a nice collection though and would be a nice collectors item I reckon


I do like the floral interior and floral LVs, its really the only piece I’m considering from the collection. i kind of wish they would’ve kept the florals off the bags but then it would be a whole different collection I suppose..


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I do like the floral interior and floral LVs, its really the only piece I’m considering from the collection. i kind of wish they would’ve kept the florals off the bags but then it would be a whole different collection I suppose..


If you're considering it, I honestly felt it was good quality. I'm a clutch addict but am trying to save for a proper bag instead. But it was really nice to see the florals inside.


----------



## Logic

bagsamplified said:


> Zippy Wallet with floral interior
> 
> Discuss
> View attachment 5578851
> View attachment 5578854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578869
> View attachment 5578870


Wow the floral interior is beautiful, quite wasteful where you can’t see it much


----------



## LVovely

Logic said:


> Wow the floral interior is beautiful, quite wasteful where you can’t see it much


But you see it all the time when you open your Zippy  I think it‘s such a lovely touch! It‘s the same with the Wild at Heart Zippy, I smile everytime I see the animal print in the interior!


----------



## bagsamplified

lovelyrita said:


> But you see it all the time when you open your Zippy  I think it‘s such a lovely touch! It‘s the same with the Wild at Heart Zippy, I smile everytime I see the animal print in the interior!


I agree with you! I actually felt really happy when I saw the floral interior! I couldn't stretch it further with one hand in store lol cos other hand holding phone, but it is really beautiful and more visible in person when you're using it 

I kind of went to store to see the Stardust pink Zippy Wallet and for my personal taste, I prefer the floral Zippy, I found the Stardust too much yellow in person


----------



## bagsamplified

Logic said:


> Wow the floral interior is beautiful, quite wasteful where you can’t see it much


You can see it more when both hands using the wallet  I struggled to open it wider with one hand


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Logic said:


> Wow the floral interior is beautiful, quite wasteful where you can’t see it much





lovelyrita said:


> But you see it all the time when you open your Zippy  I think it‘s such a lovely touch! It‘s the same with the Wild at Heart Zippy, I smile everytime I see the animal print in the interior!





bagsamplified said:


> I agree with you! I actually felt really happy when I saw the floral interior! I couldn't stretch it further with one hand in store lol cos other hand holding phone, but it is really beautiful and more visible in person when you're using it
> 
> I kind of went to store to see the Stardust pink Zippy Wallet and for my personal taste, I prefer the floral Zippy, I found the Stardust too much yellow in person


They want you to be happy so keep opening that wallet and spend spend spend - “but it is so pretty” as you see the interior each time. Subliminal conditioning. It works


----------



## Annawakes

travelbliss said:


> The interior is lime green ???
> I know,  I'm looking for a reason to not buy this bag !!


Haha!  It’s not lime green, but a very nice, muted, pistachio color.  Very pretty.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> Same


+1!


----------



## LVovely

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> +1!


+1


----------



## travelbliss

Annawakes said:


> Haha!  It’s not lime green, but a very nice, muted, pistachio color.  Very pretty.





tua said:


> I used to not like lime green color but now I’ve fallen in love w most shades of green



I do like the bag.  I still haven't been able to see it in person tho.  I'm between FOMO and looking for excuses not to get it since my Miami spree.   Believe it or not,  my birthstone is Peridot,  which is that shade of green I don't care for.   I'm sure the LV colors are quite LVoely in person.   Honestly,  I wish they could have just released that wonderful key cles that came with the Gold Floral Nano Bucket and I would just keep quiet !!


----------



## travelbliss

Some lucky Floral Speedy 25 owner please put me out of my misery and post a photo of the bag interior  PLEEEEZE !!


----------



## bagsamplified

travelbliss said:


> Some lucky Floral Speedy 25 owner please put me out of my misery and post a photo of the bag interior  PLEEEEZE !!


I don't own it but I've been keeping quiet because I was so sure it was a light golden brown interior when I saw it in store! It might have been the lighting but that's quite off lighting then   *refusing to blame my eyes* 
I just peeked at the bag briefly and it had the dustbag inside filling it nearly full, couldn't be bothered to take everything out and inspect closer.


----------



## Reamie

travelbliss said:


> Some lucky Floral Speedy 25 owner please put me out of my misery and post a photo of the bag interior  PLEEEEZE !!


Ooooh yes please!!! I haven’t been this excited about a purchase in a long time!


----------



## Reamie

In foxylv’s video it looks a little like light khaki!


----------



## Mollypop

I've never inserted images before here, so bear with me while I try.  I believe the interior is the same as the small bucket bag from this collection, which is easier to see in a lot of photos.  It does feel like a suede microfiber, similar to an epi ALMA BB interior, if that helps anyone.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

bagsamplified said:


> I love metallics. I think we have similar tastes! Loved your comment in the other chat about your Sprouse scarf with the floral Speedy


When it arrives, I will pose Speedy with the Sprouse Stole and post a pic of them. I can’t wait to see them together!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Mollypop said:


> View attachment 5579564
> View attachment 5579565
> 
> I've never inserted images before here, so bear with me while I try.  I believe the interior is the same as the small bucket bag from this collection, which is easier to see in a lot of photos.  It does feel like a suede microfiber, similar to an epi ALMA BB interior, if that helps anyone.


Beautiful! It looks like a light olive/beige tone to me.


----------



## EveyB

Mollypop said:


> View attachment 5579564
> View attachment 5579565
> 
> I've never inserted images before here, so bear with me while I try.  I believe the interior is the same as the small bucket bag from this collection, which is easier to see in a lot of photos.  It does feel like a suede microfiber, similar to an epi ALMA BB interior, if that helps anyone.


The Speedy is so beautiful! The interior looks like a light golden khaki/Olive to me, a good match for the overall look


----------



## ramona708

Reamie said:


> @Bagsbagsbaby I know!! I was so sure I was passing and then bang! It pulled me in!





Bagsbagsbaby said:


> Same





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> +1!





lovelyrita said:


> +1


Also same!   
Didnt plan another purchase this year, I have to save up! But I was shock in love when I saw the pics


----------



## ramona708

travelbliss said:


> Some lucky Floral Speedy 25 owner please put me out of my misery and post a photo of the bag interior  PLEEEEZE !!


This is the pic from the LV app:
(fun thing, in the app there are more pics than on the homepage )


----------



## travelbliss

ramona708 said:


> This is the pic from the LV app:
> (fun thing, in the app there are more pics than on the homepage )
> 
> View attachment 5579615



Thank you @ramona708 for the pic, but it looks like a mushroom color to me.  I can't appreiciate the "green"  everyone is referring to.  I think I need to see it IRL,  which is probably why I'm dreading since I would be powerless to take it home if I'm mesmerized !


----------



## Reamie

ramona708 said:


> Also same!
> Didnt plan another purchase this year, I have to save up! But I was shock in love when I saw the pics


Yesterday at bed time it was available in 12 stores on mainland Europe, today it’s 6. Here’s the list in case anyone is looking!


----------



## ramona708

(So by the way, as I dont plan another purchase this year   )

Dear @Emphosix , do you already have pics of the Monogram Empreinte Cognac Neverfull MM in September?

And from the Empreinte Carryall coming in October? Knowing the colors?

Thank you so much


----------



## MichaeleE

travelbliss said:


> Some lucky Floral Speedy 25 owner please put me out of my misery and post a photo of the bag interior  PLEEEEZE !!


My photos aren't the best but you can see the color.  In the one photo I included the corner of the dust bag.  In the last photo look at the material that is used for the zipper.  The interior is almost an exact color match to that.  The card that came with the bag states that the exterior is coated fabric, the interior is vachetta leather and cotton and the trim is vachetta leather.  I hope that this helps.  It's definitely not in the "green" family.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

travelbliss said:


> I do like the bag.  I still haven't been able to see it in person tho.  I'm between FOMO and looking for excuses not to get it since my Miami spree.   Believe it or not,  my birthstone is Peridot,  which is that shade of green I don't care for.   I'm sure the LV colors are quite LVoely in person.   Honestly,  I wish they could have just released that wonderful key cles that came with the Gold Floral Nano Bucket and I would just keep quiet !!


Happy early bday to you peridot is my most fav gem stone ever especially for necklaces. I love the color bc it represents the color of money $$$$ and also bc its my brother’s (whose in heaven)birthstone. This is my next Period necklace I’m plotting on


----------



## Reamie

MichaeleE said:


> My photos aren't the best but you can see the color.  In the one photo I included the corner of the dust bag.  In the last photo look at the material that is used for the zipper.  The interior is almost an exact color match to that.  The card that came with the bag states that the exterior is coated fabric, the interior is vachetta leather and cotton and the trim is vachetta leather.  I hope that this helps.  It's definitely not in the "green" family.
> 
> View attachment 5579739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579741


Thank you! I’m in love!!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

MichaeleE said:


> My photos aren't the best but you can see the color.  In the one photo I included the corner of the dust bag.  In the last photo look at the material that is used for the zipper.  The interior is almost an exact color match to that.  The card that came with the bag states that the exterior is coated fabric, the interior is vachetta leather and cotton and the trim is vachetta leather.  I hope that this helps.  It's definitely not in the "green" family.
> 
> View attachment 5579739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579741


Fab photos, it is stunning!


----------



## travelbliss

MichaeleE said:


> My photos aren't the best but you can see the color.  In the one photo I included the corner of the dust bag.  In the last photo look at the material that is used for the zipper.  The interior is almost an exact color match to that.  The card that came with the bag states that the exterior is coated fabric, the interior is vachetta leather and cotton and the trim is vachetta leather.  I hope that this helps.  It's definitely not in the "green" family.
> 
> View attachment 5579739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579741



Thank you so much, @MichaeleE,  for the detailed close-ups and angled photos.  It does compliment the tones of the other colors to make such a dreamy bag !!  My SAs contacted me on Friday, but I passed on them.   I hate second thoughts !!


----------



## travelbliss

tua said:


> Happy early bday to you peridot is my most fav gem stone ever especially for necklaces. I love the color bc it represents the color of money $$$$ and also bc its my brother’s (whose in heaven)birthstone. This is my next Period necklace I’m plotting on
> 
> View attachment 5579754


Aww...thank you, @tua !!  I find the Peridot looks fabulous on others,.... perhaps it's their skin tone.  It's kinda just "meh" on me.   I'm glad it brings you postivity and wonderful memories of your brother .    Your pendant is beautiful.  Maybe I should re-think the birthstone and wearing it so it can bring me some $$ like u say....  I need more of it after looking at this Gold Speedy 25 !!


----------



## MichaeleE

travelbliss said:


> Thank you so much, @MichaeleE,  for the detailed close-ups and angled photos.  It does compliment the tones of the other colors to make such a dreamy bag !!  My SAs contacted me on Friday, but I passed on them.   I hate second thoughts !!


The Garden Collection was not even on my radar and then when I first saw photos I was like "eh" but then when the recent photos came out and the Speedy became available, I couldn't pass it up.  It's really a beautiful bag!


----------



## bagsamplified

travelbliss said:


> Thank you @ramona708 for the pic, but it looks like a mushroom color to me.  I can't appreiciate the "green"  everyone is referring to.  I think I need to see it IRL,  which is probably why I'm dreading since I would be powerless to take it home if I'm mesmerized !


I'm glad I called it "Brown " because it definitely wasn't the lime green you were worried about  

But yeah best to see in person if you can. It might be the same lining colour as other gold floral bags, hopefully that helps


----------



## bagsamplified

Reamie said:


> Yesterday at bed time it was available in 12 stores on mainland Europe, today it’s 6. Here’s the list in case anyone is looking!
> 
> View attachment 5579628


So basically it's the 6(?) Of you in the EU thread snapped them up      congratulations again!


----------



## Reamie

bagsamplified said:


> So basically it's the 6(?) Of you in the EU thread snapped them up      congratulations again!


Like Ninjas!! So delighted, even if I had to ring CS and ask them to delay shipping!


----------



## Reamie

.


----------



## bagsamplified

Pic 9 is probably the best definition pic of the floral bucket hat that I've seen!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

bagsamplified said:


> Pic 9 is probably the best definition pic of the floral bucket hat that I've seen!



Love the hat, such a pretty, vintage vibe.


----------



## AleeLee

Mollypop said:


> View attachment 5579564
> View attachment 5579565
> 
> I've never inserted images before here, so bear with me while I try.  I believe the interior is the same as the small bucket bag from this collection, which is easier to see in a lot of photos.  It does feel like a suede microfiber, similar to an epi ALMA BB interior, if that helps anyone.



Now that I've seen actual pic's, I'm so in love with this bag!!! I'm having a super hard time acquiring it. I had it in my cart, earlier today but I was unable to check out.  If anyone knows of one available in Canada, I'd appreciate it if you could let me know. So far none of the stores are showing stock.  TIA


----------



## neardark

My empreinte marceau arrives tomorrow, so excited! When they first rolled out this silhouette I said to myself it’s nice but would be nicer in empreinte. Glad I waited!


----------



## LVovely

bagsamplified said:


> So basically it's the 6(?) Of you in the EU thread snapped them up      congratulations again!


I think online stock is independent from store stock, but would be interesting to know what percentage we bought ..really surprised this bag‘s so popular as it is quite a niche item! It‘s so weird with LV, SITC and Stardust are sitting on the shelfs while parts of Garden Collection seem to be wildly popular!


----------



## bagsamplified

I


AleeLee said:


> Now that I've seen actual pic's, I'm so in love with this bag!!! I'm having a super hard time acquiring it. I had it in my cart, earlier today but I was unable to check out.  If anyone knows of one available in Canada, I'd appreciate it if you could let me know. So far none of the stores are showing stock.  TIA


 I follow a ton of Canadian SAs on Instagram and can pass you a contact for one I shopped with in Toronto if you need a hand


----------



## Cathindy

neardark said:


> My empreinte marceau arrives tomorrow, so excited! When they first rolled out this silhouette I said to myself it’s nice but would be nicer in empreinte. Glad I waited!



I thought exactly the same! Super excited to see your empriente


----------



## bagsamplified

I wonder if there's Asia- only or Thailand- only bags?

Saw some really nice designs on IG today

Some of the captions are in Indo but location Bangkok so wonder if these were from the FW22 Bangkok show







Check out the white puffy !


----------



## octoberrrush

Managed to snag a Turquoise Rosalie and I’m in love! Such a vibrant colour and the leather is soooo lovely and soft


----------



## south-of-france

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5580122
> 
> Managed to snag a Turquoise Rosalie and I’m in love! Such a vibrant colour and the leather is soooo lovely and soft


Wow it‘s gorgeous!


----------



## Cathindy

bagsamplified said:


> I wonder if there's Asia- only or Thailand- only bags?
> 
> Saw some really nice designs on IG today
> 
> Some of the captions are in Indo but location Bangkok so wonder if these were from the FW22 Bangkok show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the white puffy !




Had to go back and forth a few times to look at the bags because these beautiful men kept getting my attention


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> Had to go back and forth a few times to look at the bags because these beautiful men kept getting my attention


@nicole0612 see the first guy with the light blue tux and chalk pouch?! He's wearing it as a belt bag, you could probably wear yours like that, too!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5580122
> 
> Managed to snag a Turquoise Rosalie and I’m in love! Such a vibrant colour and the leather is soooo lovely and soft


What a colour! So eyecatching


----------



## AleeLee

bagsamplified said:


> I
> 
> I follow a ton of Canadian SAs on Instagram and can pass you a contact for one I shopped with in Toronto if you need a hand


How sweet of you! Thank you! I’ll take all of the help I can get. Lol


----------



## LVovely

bagsamplified said:


> I wonder if there's Asia- only or Thailand- only bags?
> 
> Saw some really nice designs on IG today
> 
> Some of the captions are in Indo but location Bangkok so wonder if these were from the FW22 Bangkok show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the white puffy !



Gosh I love these stylish Asian guys! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 23adeline

Maxi Multi Pochette


----------



## ramona708

lovelyrita said:


> Gosh I love these stylish Asian guys! Thanks for sharing!!


And I love your Avatar!!  
Cant wait to receive mine!


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> @nicole0612 see the first guy with the light blue tux and chalk pouch?! He's wearing it as a belt bag, you could probably wear yours like that, too!


Oh! I am expecting so I don’t think I can do a belt at all  but that large rock climbing bag is so cool!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder
> View attachment 5580490


This is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder
> View attachment 5580490


This is absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

AstridRhapsody said:


> This is absolutely stunning!!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you very much!


I have been wanting the Speedy but might need this in my life as well. Your pic is gorgeous!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder
> View attachment 5580490


Next level gorgeous


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder
> View attachment 5580490


What flowers do we think these are? Are the deep pink roses? The small pink look like cherry blossom. I know nothing about gardening at all though so am not a reliable source of information.


----------



## smallfry

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> What flowers do we think these are? Are the deep pink roses? The small pink look like cherry blossom. I know nothing about gardening at all though so am not a reliable source of information.


The darker pink flowers look like ranunculus, which are so gorgeous in real life


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder
> View attachment 5580490


Just beautiful!  I love silver, purple and pink. Congratulatiins! Enjoy this beauty. I’m always glad to not get vachetta leather as I find it more fussy for me so the darker leather is a plus for me. And your pouch and cardholder are wonderful.   

And I though I read at least on the speedy the flowers were some kind of buttercup?


----------



## Annawakes

I was sort of on the fence about the speedy, but this pic of the neverfull is jaw dropping @MarryMeLV_Now !


----------



## travelbliss

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder
> View attachment 5580490



Wow !!....These photos are the first that have actually made me look again at the silver florals.  I never was able to appreciate the s_ubtle pink mini blooms around the mauve/purple roses_,  It is so pretty !!  Congrats on these marvellous beauties that have opened my eyes !!


----------



## travelbliss

travelbliss said:


> Specs of the Reverse Loop:   ( I just noticed only the narrow sides of the bag have the reverse color,  seems like it's regular mono front and back !)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445570



Regarding the soon to be released Hobo on Sept 29th,  here is a video of a gal who was able to get the reverse hobo *super early*. It seems huge and overwhelming ! No interior or phone pocket .    I appreciate her doing the video.    It's one I can cross _OFF_ my list of ... "thanks, but I'll pass ! " Still a pretty bag.....pretty roomy, that is !!


----------



## Emphosix

ramona708 said:


> (So by the way, as I dont plan another purchase this year   )
> 
> Dear @Emphosix , do you already have pics of the Monogram Empreinte Cognac Neverfull MM in September?
> 
> And from the Empreinte Carryall coming in October? Knowing the colors?
> 
> Thank you so much


This one?


----------



## ramona708

Emphosix said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 5580688


Ohhhh yessssaaa!! 
Thanks


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> Oh! I am expecting so I don’t think I can do a belt at all  but that large rock climbing bag is so cool!


Congratulations, that's very exciting


----------



## bagsamplified

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My garden collection NF with pochette and cardholder
> View attachment 5580490


You must tell us what it's like wearing it to work  congratulations again!


----------



## fyn72

AleeLee said:


> Now that I've seen actual pic's, I'm so in love with this bag!!! I'm having a super hard time acquiring it. I had it in my cart, earlier today but I was unable to check out.  If anyone knows of one available in Canada, I'd appreciate it if you could let me know. So far none of the stores are showing stock.  TIA


I'm in Australia and my S.A at online services said it's orderable so would send a payment link if I want to purchase. Just unsure if I love it enough. I'm being careful what I choose as I can only get 1 50th birthday gift to myself.


----------



## thewave1969

Emphosix said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 5580688


Isn’t this caramel color in  Onthego mm and Felicie pochette supposed to be released in US this week?


----------



## yubonita

neardark said:


> My empreinte marceau arrives tomorrow, so excited! When they first rolled out this silhouette I said to myself it’s nice but would be nicer in empreinte. Glad I waited!


It is a gorgeous bag!! Please post some pics. Do you find it heavy?


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

smallfry said:


> The darker pink flowers look like ranunculus, which are so gorgeous in real life


@smallfry @DrTr yes, that makes sense! Thank you. This flower is part of the buttercup family so fits with the LV description. Thank you!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

smallfry said:


> The darker pink flowers look like ranunculus, which are so gorgeous in real life


@smallfry @DrTr yes, that makes sense! This flower is part of the buttercup family so fits with the LV description. Thank you!


----------



## Aurora2015

Emphosix said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 5580688


Love Love. Thanks for picture.


----------



## Loriad

neardark said:


> My empreinte marceau arrives tomorrow, so excited! When they first rolled out this silhouette I said to myself it’s nice but would be nicer in empreinte. Glad I waited!


Can't wait to see it! I thought the same thing!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

AstridRhapsody said:


> I have been wanting the Speedy but might need this in my life as well. Your pic is gorgeous!





Bagsbagsbaby said:


> Next level gorgeous





DrTr said:


> Just beautiful!  I love silver, purple and pink. Congratulatiins! Enjoy this beauty. I’m always glad to not get vachetta leather as I find it more fussy for me so the darker leather is a plus for me. And your pouch and cardholder are wonderful.
> 
> And I though I read at least on the speedy the flowers were some kind of buttercup?





Annawakes said:


> I was sort of on the fence about the speedy, but this pic of the neverfull is jaw dropping @MarryMeLV_Now !





travelbliss said:


> Wow !!....These photos are the first that have actually made me look again at the silver florals.  I never was able to appreciate the s_ubtle pink mini blooms around the mauve/purple roses_,  It is so pretty !!  Congrats on these marvellous beauties that have opened my eyes !!





bagsamplified said:


> You must tell us what it's like wearing it to work  congratulations again!


Dear all, thank you so very much for all of your kind words and comments! I appreciate them a lot!


----------



## DrTr

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> @smallfry @DrTr yes, that makes sense! This flower is part of the buttercup family so fits with the LV description. Thank you!


Wonderful - Thanks for sending pictures that’s fabulous! I don’t think I ever knew what a buttercup looked   like


----------



## AleeLee

fyn72 said:


> I'm in Australia and my S.A at online services said it's orderable so would send a payment link if I want to purchase. Just unsure if I love it enough. I'm being careful what I choose as I can only get 1 50th birthday gift to myself.


Ohhh you are so lucky!!! Do it while you still can. You can always cancel your order/return if you decide it’s not for you. I tried again today. No luck. I send them a chat everyday and I’m starting to wonder if they keep notes. Their reply is almost instant, telling me it’s not order-able at this time. Lol


----------



## Mcaldwell190

excalibur said:


> I wish the bags would be in white or black with multicolor LV logos instead of floral print


I love the flowers. Got the loop which is gorgeous in real life.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I love the flowers. Got the loop which is gorgeous in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5581174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581175


Such a pretty colour, like a lilac/silver/grey.


----------



## fyn72

AleeLee said:


> Ohhh you are so lucky!!! Do it while you still can. You can always cancel your order/return if you decide it’s not for you. I tried again today. No luck. I send them a chat everyday and I’m starting to wonder if they keep notes. Their reply is almost instant, telling me it’s not order-able at this time. Lol


Ohhh sorry to hear that!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I love the flowers. Got the loop which is gorgeous in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5581174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581175


So beautiful!! What all can fit in this?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I love the flowers. Got the loop which is gorgeous in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5581174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581175


This is my favorite garden metallic color! Congratulations!


----------



## Starburst 413

Was able to snag the gold card holder…..but second guessing if I should have gotten the silver! I feel like the LV pattern stands out more on the silver….but the gold is just so great and matches well with the regular mono.


----------



## snibor

Starburst 413 said:


> Was able to snag the gold card holder…..but second guessing if I should have gotten the silver! I feel like the LV pattern stands out more on the silver….but the gold is just so great and matches well with the regular mono.
> 
> View attachment 5581193


Congrats!  Really gorgeous


----------



## AleeLee

fyn72 said:


> Ohhh sorry to hear that!


It's ok. This might sound crazy, but a small part of me likes the hunt.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Garden NF available again on US site ..


----------



## mliLV

I think someone already posted this, but I wanted to share as well. The garden nano bucket is so beautiful in real life. Pictures don’t do it justice!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Starburst 413 said:


> Was able to snag the gold card holder…..but second guessing if I should have gotten the silver! I feel like the LV pattern stands out more on the silver….but the gold is just so great and matches well with the regular mono.
> 
> View attachment 5581193


Truly beautiful. I really hope one will eventually find its way into my possession. Is the interior lined with pink as well like the silver cardholder?


----------



## neardark

Aaaaand here it is! The Marceau in empreinte noir.






yubonita said:


> It is a gorgeous bag!! Please post some pics. Do you find it heavy?


Truth be told I do…I’m struggling with my feelings about it right now haha. Even empty it feels like 2lbs. I’m torn!

I also got the mirrored round sunglasses and empreinte rosalie. Very happy with those.


----------



## bagsamplified

neardark said:


> Aaaaand here it is! The Marceau in empreinte noir.
> 
> View attachment 5581385
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I do…I’m struggling with my feelings about it right now haha. Even empty it feels like 2lbs. I’m torn!
> 
> I also got the mirrored round sunglasses and empreinte rosalie. Very happy with those.


Congrats!! How comfortable are the mirrored round sunglasses? They look amazing on the website


----------



## DrTr

AleeLee said:


> It's ok. This might sound crazy, but a small part of me likes the hunt.


I would guess many of us could say that you’re so you’re in good company


----------



## DrTr

neardark said:


> Aaaaand here it is! The Marceau in empreinte noir.
> 
> View attachment 5581385
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I do…I’m struggling with my feelings about it right now haha. Even empty it feels like 2lbs. I’m torn!
> 
> I also got the mirrored round sunglasses and empreinte rosalie. Very happy with those.


It looks very nice, I would be with you if it feels like 2 pounds empty my goodness!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

AleeLee said:


> It's ok. This might sound crazy, but a small part of me likes the hunt.





DrTr said:


> I would guess many of us could say that you’re so you’re in good company


Me three! Somehow the chase makes the final acquisition so much more gratifying! Like an athlete with my arms up in the air- score!


----------



## Starburst 413

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Truly beautiful. I really hope one will eventually find its way into my possession. Is the interior lined with pink as well like the silver cardholder?


Yes, pink interior on the center pocket. Most card holders are so subdued so this is a nice addition!


----------



## 23adeline

mliLV said:


> I think someone already posted this, but I wanted to share as well. The garden nano bucket is so beautiful in real life. Pictures don’t do it justice!
> 
> View attachment 5581223


Congrats! My bag twins


----------



## mliLV

23adeline said:


> Congrats! My bag twins


It's so beautiful in real life, right? It looks like a piece of art. I was looking and admiring it yesterday.


----------



## 23adeline

mliLV said:


> It's so beautiful in real life, right? It looks like a piece of art. I was looking and admiring it yesterday.


Yes, and I used the Cles as charm ,like the monogram on the Cles too


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

LulaLV said:


> Empreinte SLGs should be July 29 - I believe you can already preorder. The Rosalie is $490 usd, not sure about the 6 key holder.


Anyone have an update on the teal 6 key holder release?


----------



## LL777

The pictures don’t do this bag justice! It’s so much prettier in real life


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> The pictures don’t do this bag justice! It’s so much prettier in real life
> 
> View attachment 5581662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581663


Beautiful! I can't wait to get mine! Just need to find Speedy too.


----------



## neardark

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats!! How comfortable are the mirrored round sunglasses? They look amazing on the website


Very comfortable! The nose clips are adjustable although I didn’t need to adjust them on mine. The mirrored lenses are veeerry mirrored.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

LL777 said:


> The pictures don’t do this bag justice! It’s so much prettier in real life
> 
> View attachment 5581662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581663



It’s beautiful! I received one today and ikewym about how it is crazy stunning. It’s like an art work. Congratulations and I hope that you love using your gorgeous new bag.


----------



## LL777

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> It’s beautiful! I received one today and ikewym about how it is crazy stunning. It’s like an art work. Congratulations and I hope that you love using your gorgeous new bag.


Thank you and congratulations to you too!


----------



## Cathindy

LL777 said:


> The pictures don’t do this bag justice! It’s so much prettier in real life
> 
> View attachment 5581662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581663



Even more prettier?  It already looks incredibly stunning on your pictures


----------



## Reamie

LL777 said:


> The pictures don’t do this bag justice! It’s so much prettier in real life
> 
> View attachment 5581662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581663


I have to say this is stunning, way nicer than the website photos! I’m more gold than silver but only for that I’d be sorely tempted!!


----------



## Murray79

I was planning to get the keepall but decided on this coussin instead when I went to get the speedy


----------



## Mcaldwell190

AstridRhapsody said:


> So beautiful!! What all can fit in this?


Roomier than I thought. Fits my zippy wallet and key clay with room for hand sanitizer and glasses. Or the mini pochette and a cardholder with sanitizer.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Bad news on turquoise 6 Key Holder:

"Regrettably, the 6 Key Holder (M81566) was not bought for the U.S. I apologize for any disappointment this may cause."


----------



## south-of-france

Aw


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Roomier than I thought. Fits my zippy wallet and key clay with room for hand sanitizer and glasses. Or the mini pochette and a cardholder with sanitizer.
> 
> View attachment 5582072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582073


Ahhh....more than I thought. I need to talk myself out of this since I already ordered Neverfull and Speedy.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

The blue toned garden floral is only available on 2 styles of bags correct?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

AstridRhapsody said:


> The blue toned garden floral is only available on 2 styles of bags correct?


The coussin PM and MM sizes as well as the pochette coussin.  Good luck it is a gorgeous style.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Roomier than I thought. Fits my zippy wallet and key clay with room for hand sanitizer and glasses. Or the mini pochette and a cardholder with sanitizer.
> 
> View attachment 5582072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582073


Do you have any mod shots you would be willing to share?


----------



## Tonilea49@yahoo

@Emphosix do you have any pictures of the Rose leather color coming in Oct. I’m interested in the Neverfull.


----------



## Iamminda

AstridRhapsody said:


> The blue toned garden floral is only available on 2 styles of bags correct?



Yep, the Loop and Dauphine MM (I love this bag)!


----------



## ramona708

Emphosix said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 5580688


@Emphosix  Do you happen to know if this Cognac Empreinte will be LE or permanent?  Thanks!


----------



## Emphosix

ramona708 said:


> @Emphosix  Do you happen to know if this Cognac Empreinte will be LE or permanent?  Thanks!


Should be limited for some months I think. Nothing super limited like show collections or something like that


----------



## Emphosix

Tonilea49@yahoo said:


> @Emphosix do you have any pictures of the Rose leather color coming in Oct. I’m interested in the Neverfull.


There aren’t any pictures available right now. I will post once I have them!


----------



## kimmiesue

@Reamie Thank you for posting the pictures of your Speedy   When I picked mine up in store I made sure to check the corners and sure enough I had the same issue as you.  The manager looked at it and said it's the print lifting, is defective, and never should have been sent out like that.  I also noticed bad piping on the other corner.  I brought it home because she said if they get one in store it's mine and can exchange, but I've decided I don't want it.  Too many problems we are all having with a brand new bag.

I lurk on here a lot and am so thankful for what I learn from all of you


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

@Emphosix are they relaunching the same items from last years pillow collection or are they redesigns? I wouldn’t mind the speedy if it actually had  monogram canvas handles.


----------



## Reamie

kimmiesue said:


> @Reamie Thank you for posting the pictures of your Speedy   When I picked mine up in store I made sure to check the corners and sure enough I had the same issue as you.  The manager looked at it and said it's the print lifting, is defective, and never should have been sent out like that.  I also noticed bad piping on the other corner.  I brought it home because she said if they get one in store it's mine and can exchange, but I've decided I don't want it.  Too many problems we are all having with a brand new bag.
> 
> I lurk on here a lot and am so thankful for what I learn from all of you
> 
> View attachment 5583598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583599


@kimmiesue I’m so sorry your speedy is not right. I’m glad my post helped! My new speedy should arrive tomorrow, however I’m not sure I’m going to keep it now. I’m nervous about being able to keep it in good condition!


----------



## Prettyluxthings

Omg. Look what my CA sent me today….thought you guys might want to see!!!  I’m in LOOOVVEEE


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Prettyluxthings said:


> Omg. Look what my CA sent me today….thought you guys might want to see!!!  I’m in LOOOVVEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583945
> View attachment 5583946



That’s honestly gorgeous xx


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Prettyluxthings said:


> Omg. Look what my CA sent me today….thought you guys might want to see!!!  I’m in LOOOVVEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583945
> View attachment 5583946


Stunning! You literally get the best of both canvas prints! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

It’s pretty adorable in person!


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> The coussin PM and MM sizes as well as the pochette coussin.  Good luck it is a gorgeous style.


Here are both


----------



## Bumbles

Bostonpatsgirl said:


> It’s pretty adorable in person!
> 
> View attachment 5584157


This is a stunning bag!!    Congrats


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Foxy posted pics of the Neverfull empreinte cognac


----------



## ramona708

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Foxy posted pics of the Neverfull empreinte cognac
> 
> View attachment 5584614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584615


Come to Mommy, Baby!!


----------



## OneDayInYourLife

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Foxy posted pics of the Neverfull empreinte cognac
> 
> View attachment 5584614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584615


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## DutchDesigner

Does anyone have more info on the pochette metis that’s coming in October? I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

AstridRhapsody said:


> Ahhh....more than I thought. I need to talk myself out of this since I already ordered Neverfull and Speedy.


Lol, yea, that’s a lot for this collection! You are in a proverbial pickle!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

AstridRhapsody said:


> Do you have any mod shots you would be willing to share?


I am out of town this week, perhaps next week! I didn’t bring her with me.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Prettyluxthings said:


> Omg. Look what my CA sent me today….thought you guys might want to see!!!  I’m in LOOOVVEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583945
> View attachment 5583946


I was looking for the cardholder in silver and they told me it was not released in the US.


----------



## chicaboo

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Foxy posted pics of the Neverfull empreinte cognac
> 
> View attachment 5584614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584615


amazing color! Finally something I like


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I was looking for the cardholder in silver and they told me it was not released in the US.



Well bummer! Wish I’d known that, I could have saved myself a ton of time stalking web and getting no where with my CA or the online concierge.


----------



## mrslkc23

Aliluvlv said:


> Well bummer! Wish I’d known that, I could have saved myself a ton of time stalking web and getting no where with my CA or the online concierge.


I'm going Minneapolis soon for work! If there's a way to get it to you safely like FedEx pick up from my hotel, I'm happy to help buy one for you from here


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> I'm going Minneapolis soon for work! If there's a way to get it to you safely like FedEx pick up from my hotel, I'm happy to help buy one for you from here


Awwww you are the absolute sweetest to offer to do that!  I just purchased the nano bucket and since it comes with the cles (my all time favorite slg) that will actually work better for me than a card holder anyway. I just took me awhile to realized I wanted the nano bucket and cles. Thank you for the offer though, that is incredibly thoughtful! Hope our weather is nice when you’re here!


----------



## mrslkc23

Aliluvlv said:


> Awwww you are the absolute sweetest to offer to do that!  I just purchased the nano bucket and since it comes with the cles (my all time favorite slg) that will actually work better for me than a card holder anyway. I just took me awhile to realized I wanted the nano bucket and cles. Thank you for the offer though, that is incredibly thoughtful! Hope our weather is nice when you’re here!


Totally agree on the beautiful cles with the nano bucket!! I had the chance to see it in person and it is so stunning!! I was close to bringing it home with me, but I have too much nano bags that I haven't started using 2 nano speedies and 2 nano noes! Enjoy your beautiful nano bucket


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> Totally agree on the beautiful cles with the nano bucket!! I had the chance to see it in person and it is so stunning!! I was close to bringing it home with me, but I have too much nano bags that I haven't started using 2 nano speedies and 2 nano noes! Enjoy your beautiful nano bucket


Ooohhhh I’m so glad to hear that! This will be my first nano bag (unless you count the mini Ps which I confess I use as bag now that I have an iPhone 13 mini). Super congratulations on your golden garden speedy which I think I saw posted on the Aug thread as I was flying out the door to work!! She’s spectacular!


----------



## Moobarry12

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Foxy posted pics of the Neverfull empreinte cognac
> 
> View attachment 5584614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584615


This collection is currently open for preorders in case anyones wondering. The new bicolor black nano speedy is available for pre order as well  my ca just posted this information.


----------



## soccerzfan

Moobarry12 said:


> This collection is currently open for preorders in case anyones wondering. The new bicolor black nano speedy is available for pre order as well  my ca just posted this information.


Do you have a pic or detail of the bicolor nano speedy?


----------



## AleeLee

soccerzfan said:


> Do you have a pic or detail of the bicolor nano speedy?



The cognac is a 25


----------



## soccerzfan

AleeLee said:


> The cognac is a 25
> 
> View attachment 5585803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585804


Thanks for the photo. Was hoping the cognac would be in the 20 but the nano is cute.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Moobarry12 said:


> This collection is currently open for preorders in case anyones wondering. The new bicolor black nano speedy is available for pre order as well  my ca just posted this information.


thanks for sharing! Do you know the release day? Tia!


----------



## Moobarry12

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> thanks for sharing! Do you know the release day? Tia!


Yes official launch day should be 9/2 but you know LV always changes dates lol


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Moobarry12 said:


> Yes official launch day should be 9/2 but you know LV always changes dates lol


Thanks a lot!


----------



## newaroundhere

Does anyone know if LV plans to release a pochette Métis in the cognac?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Christmas… Christmas… calling any intel about Christmas animation. Is it not happening this year?


----------



## Moobarry12

Aliluvlv said:


> Christmas… Christmas… calling any intel about Christmas animation. Is it not happening this year?


I think it is. Foxy mentioned she already posted pictures of it for those who are subscribed to her (those who are paying the monthly subscription to view her exclusive content early).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Moobarry12 said:


> I think it is. Foxy mentioned she already posted pictures of it for those who are subscribed to her (those who are paying the monthly subscription to view her exclusive content early).


Hmmm doesn’t seem early any more. Feels like it’s past time for the rest of us to see something… she can’t be the only one with intel.


----------



## excalibur

Aliluvlv said:


> Hmmm doesn’t seem early any more. Feels like it’s past time for the rest of us to see something… she can’t be the only one with intel.



It’s become a business opportunity  Not bad, earning $$$ for posting upcoming items. It’s a joint venture with Insta & LV corporate I presume?
And I’ve been wondering why I haven’t seen many postings lately, and it’s because I didn’t subscribe lol


----------



## EveyB

Any info on the new Métis yet? I read it was going to be smaller than the current model. Does someone know a release date and if it also comes in Empreinte? Thanks!


----------



## LVovely

excalibur said:


> It’s become a business opportunity  Not bad, earning $$$ for posting upcoming items. It’s a joint venture with Insta & LV corporate I presume?
> And I’ve been wondering why I haven’t seen many postings lately, and it’s because I didn’t subscribe lol


It would probably defeat the purpose to earn money with it if pictures would show up for free here at the same time. It‘s a shame, this was one of the fun things here on TPF, it‘s so annoying even this is a way to make money nowadays. What happened to good old office jobs ? Well, I guess that‘s the end of free previews here!

Still, I wonder why nobody has leaked even  one or two pics?


----------



## Moobarry12

lovelyrita said:


> It would probably defeat the purpose to earn money with it if pictures would show up for free here at the same time. It‘s a shame, this was one of the fun things here on TPF, it‘s so annoying even this is a way to make money nowadays. What happened to good old office jobs ? Well, I guess that‘s the end of free previews here!
> 
> Still, I wonder why nobody has leaked even  one or two pics?


I don’t think it’s the end of free previews here. Emphosix on here has still been keeping us updated on everything. If you ask him questions he will answer as well. Foxy will still post free content it will just be later than when she would normally post! Also thankful for all of you on here who post information or pictures as they come to you.


----------



## Emphosix

There aren’t many updates right now because there isn’t that much releasing in august / September and I have been super busy in the last weeks and days. 

I will still try my best to provide as much info and pictures as possible!


----------



## gummsum

Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


Gorgeous!! Wish I could track down the Loop!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Debating returning my large garden zippy wallet. It is beautiful but larger than what I typically carry. I am just afraid I will regret it and not be able to find it again.


----------



## gummsum

AstridRhapsody said:


> Gorgeous!! Wish I could track down the Loop!!


I got all of them online ( LV site) . Keep an eye out during the night time, add to cart as quickly as possible. Good luck


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gummsum said:


> I got all of them online ( LV site) . Keep an eye out during the night time, add to cart as quickly as possible. Good luck


That's how I got my Speedy and Neverfull. I had Loop in my cart for 8hrs last week.......why did I not pull the trigger?!?!


----------



## gummsum

AstridRhapsody said:


> That's how I got my Speedy and Neverfull. I had Loop in my cart for 8hrs last week.......why did I not pull the trigger?!?!


I'm sure they will have more inventory & sneak one in here & there. That's how I got the speedy too. Sold out everywhere & became available at 2AM lol I bought it as quickly as possible.


----------



## mliLV

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


beautiful collection! enjoy!


----------



## mrslkc23

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


Such gorgeous pieces!! Do you have a favorite among the three? Congratulations


----------



## gummsum

mrslkc23 said:


> Such gorgeous pieces!! Do you have a favorite among the three? Congratulations


Thank you. My favorite is the loop bag. I just love the blue metallic & the flowers.


----------



## Cherries and wine

AstridRhapsody said:


> Debating returning my large garden zippy wallet. It is beautiful but larger than what I typically carry. I am just afraid I will regret it and not be able to find it again.


Does it fit in the bags you usually carry? I would take the time to figure out if the wallet will actually be used. Otherwise, you can use that money towards a smaller wallet that fits your needs better. It’s beautiful, but LV releases beautiful items every month. I’ve passed on items because I realized they weren’t very practical. I wouldn’t want them just collecting dust on a shelf.


----------



## Emphosix

Aliluvlv said:


> Christmas… Christmas… calling any intel about Christmas animation. Is it not happening this year?


Christmas is launching October 28th this Year. Thats probably why we havent seen any pictures right now. I think it will take until mid september until I can post some proper first high quality pictures


----------



## ramona708

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


Hallo Grandma! 
And congrats to this collection!


----------



## Reamie

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


I wish I still had the speedy! Such beautiful bags!!


----------



## Sassy

EveyB said:


> Any info on the new Métis yet? I read it was going to be smaller than the current model. Does someone know a release date and if it also comes in Empreinte? Thanks!


My CA showed me a swatch of the pink color that will be released in empreinte, I couldn’t see it too clearly lol but he described it as a light nude/coral/pink color, sort of like the Arizona PA mini beige (I think that’s what it’s called) but with a coral/pink tinge.


----------



## EveyB

Sassy said:


> My CA showed me a swatch of the pink color that will be released in empreinte, I couldn’t see it too clearly lol but he described it as a light nude/coral/pink color, sort of like the Arizona PA mini beige (I think that’s what it’s called) but with a coral/pink tinge.


Thank you!


----------



## travelbliss

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


Oh this trifecta is stunning !!  Congrats, G-mom


----------



## travelbliss

Reamie said:


> I wish I still had the speedy! Such beautiful bags!!


I guess it went back ?  ... so sorry it had issues !!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Cherries and wine said:


> Does it fit in the bags you usually carry? I would take the time to figure out if the wallet will actually be used. Otherwise, you can use that money towards a smaller wallet that fits your needs better. It’s beautiful, but LV releases beautiful items every month. I’ve passed on items because I realized they weren’t very practical. I wouldn’t want them just collecting dust on a shelf.


It fits in majority of my bags just fine. I won't be able to use it with my small crossbody bags but I use card cases for those anyway. It is bulkier than I expected but I just can't get over the lovely floral surprise inside, silly I know lol.


----------



## Emphosix

Some new super gorgeous eeeexotics

M81295



M81297




M81357





M81341



M81322


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gummsum said:


> I'm sure they will have more inventory & sneak one in here & there. That's how I got the speedy too. Sold out everywhere & became available at 2AM lol I bought it as quickly as possible.


You were right, just ordered the Loop online!!!!


----------



## gummsum

AstridRhapsody said:


> You were right, just ordered the Loop online!!!!


Yaay congrats!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286



What a haul! Just beautiful xx


----------



## Reamie

travelbliss said:


> I guess it went back ?  ... so sorry it had issues !!


Yes I had issues with the first, managed to order a second but it had peeling corners and then snagged a 3rd and ups lost it! I’m not ordering again, but I so love it!!


----------



## Reamie

Emphosix said:


> Some new super gorgeous eeeexotics
> 
> M81295
> View attachment 5586478
> 
> 
> M81297
> View attachment 5586479
> 
> 
> 
> M81357
> 
> View attachment 5586488
> 
> 
> 
> M81341
> View attachment 5586489
> 
> 
> M81322
> View attachment 5586490


That Onthego……it’s fabulous!!!


----------



## Reamie

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


They are all so beautiful!!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Pics from foxy.


----------



## Njeph

AstridRhapsody said:


> Gorgeous!! Wish I could track down the Loop!!


Sent you a message. My SA has it if you still need it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> Christmas is launching October 28th this Year. Thats probably why we havent seen any pictures right now. I think it will take until mid september until I can post some proper first high quality pictures


Thank you as always for your information Emphosix! You are the absolute best!


----------



## Aliluvlv

gummsum said:


> Call me a 30 year old grandma because I’m loving this floral collection !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586286


Lol wow! Awesome!


----------



## Aliluvlv

My contribution from FW collection  mini miss marple garden bucket and scarf.


----------



## Moobarry12

Aliluvlv said:


> My contribution from FW collection  mini miss marple garden bucket and scarf.
> View attachment 5586759


I didn’t know the bottom of the nano bag looked like that! WOW. I’m so happy you got this piece, I know you’ll enjoy it. It’s beautiful! I got the bandeau that looks similar to that scarf and it’s gorgeous. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Moobarry12 said:


> I didn’t know the bottom of the nano bag looked like that! WOW. I’m so happy you got this piece, I know you’ll enjoy it. It’s beautiful! I got the bandeau that looks similar to that scarf and it’s gorgeous. Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much and congrats on your beautiful bandeaus! I had no idea about the bottom print either until I saw a YouTube video of it and I was like “wow”!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Sassy said:


> My CA showed me a swatch of the pink color that will be released in empreinte, I couldn’t see it too clearly lol but he described it as a light nude/coral/pink color, sort of like the Arizona PA mini beige (I think that’s what it’s called) but with a coral/pink tinge.


Do you know whether it is a bi-color empreinte with large monograms or small monograms?


----------



## DrTr

Moobarry12 said:


> I didn’t know the bottom of the nano bag looked like that! WOW. I’m so happy you got this piece, I know you’ll enjoy it. It’s beautiful! I got the bandeau that looks similar to that scarf and it’s gorgeous. Congratulations!!!


Fabulous pieces Miss Marple!  You made me laugh. Your pieces truly are beautiful. Glad you got them


----------



## Sassy

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Do you know whether it is a bi-color empreinte with large monograms or small monograms?


I believe it is the small monograms but not 100% sure.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Sassy said:


> I believe it is the small monograms but not 100% sure.


that'd be great  cannot wait to see more in this color


----------



## Annawakes

Is there any new news about the nomade collection?  Is it still coming Sept 2?  

I’m interested in the speedy b.  Just wondering what the strap looks like.  If it has “LOUIS VUITTON” emblazoned on it, I will pass.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Emphosix Thank you for these great pics.  Do you have any further info on the nomade speedy 25?  When it will be available and price?  I looked on the website and it's not available there yet.  I love the leather, and I want it to look more beat up over time.


----------



## Annawakes

EpiFanatic said:


> @Emphosix Thank you for these great pics.  Do you have any further info on the nomade speedy 25?  When it will be available and price?  I looked on the website and it's not available there yet.  I love the leather, and I want it to look more beat up over time.


That’s what I want too haha!  A completely well loved nomade speedy.  Bearing every mark and scratch life has to offer!


----------



## jmarlin1

Anyone know if this will be released? Is so, when??? Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

jmarlin1 said:


> View attachment 5588187
> View attachment 5588187
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this will be released? Is so, when??? Thank you.


It is available now, I hope you can track one down.


----------



## heatherB

Annawakes said:


> Is there any new news about the nomade collection?  Is it still coming Sept 2?
> 
> I’m interested in the speedy b.  Just wondering what the strap looks like.  If it has “LOUIS VUITTON” emblazoned on it, I will pass.


I wish they would stop with those straps.


----------



## sunspark

Did Canada not get the garden cardholders?  I can’t find them on the site.
pic borrowed from boyoverboard


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> My contribution from FW collection  mini miss marple garden bucket and scarf.
> View attachment 5586759


Beautiful!    
I love how the scarf’s dark background contrasts with that gorgeous tan bag! Congrats on both hun. BTW I’d cut out that LV groom logo and frame it too lol


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

sunspark said:


> Did Canada not get the garden cardholders?  I can’t find them on the site.
> pic borrowed from boyoverboard
> 
> View attachment 5588211


I don’t think it has been launched in the US/Canada yet. The CA I spoke to that it may be a delayed launch so she hinted to be patient. She didn’t come out right to say it won’t be coming at all.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

jmarlin1 said:


> View attachment 5588187
> View attachment 5588187
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this will be released? Is so, when??? Thank you.



This style of bag is called the Loop GM. The monogram version is supposed to launch end of September. The picture off the runway should be part of the garden collection. I haven’t seen any chatter on that print specifically. Concierge services in your country may be able to help you. Runway pieces don’t always make it into mass production though. I will tag you if I see new developmentS. The current small loop bag in the bluish garden print is currently available if you are interested Just to get something in that print.


----------



## sunspark

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I don’t think it has been launched in the US/Canada yet. The CA I spoke to that it may be a delayed launch so she hinted to be patient. She didn’t come out right to say it won’t be coming at all.


Thank you. I got the speedy on order but was hoping for a card holder too


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful!
> I love how the scarf’s dark background contrasts with that gorgeous tan bag! Congrats on both hun. BTW I’d cut out that LV groom logo and frame it too lol


Thank you sweet My! I love the groom logo too!  I was super excited to get the new box with the latest book. I will totally cut out the groom and keep him. Wish they would do some slgs with him again.


----------



## jmarlin1

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> This style of bag is called the Loop GM. The monogram version is supposed to launch end of September. The picture off the runway should be part of the garden collection. I haven’t seen any chatter on that print specifically. Concierge services in your country may be able to help you. Runway pieces don’t always make it into mass production though. I will tag you if I see new developmentS. The current small loop bag in the bluish garden print is currently available if you are interested Just to get something in that print.


Thanks a million. Please keep me posted if you find out if the floral loop GM will be released.


----------



## excalibur

sunspark said:


> Did Canada not get the garden cardholders?  I can’t find them on the site.
> pic borrowed from boyoverboard
> 
> View attachment 5588211



I believe only certain regions get this silver cc holder. USA/Canada is not on the list


----------



## Sassy

sunspark said:


> Did Canada not get the garden cardholders?  I can’t find them on the site.
> pic borrowed from boyoverboard
> 
> View attachment 5588211


For some reason they are not on the website, but the gold one is available in stores in the US. I was able to get one when I walked into a store. I think others were able to order one through online concierge. I was told the silver one will not be available in the US.


----------



## nicole0612

jmarlin1 said:


> Thanks a million. Please keep me posted if you find out if the floral loop GM will be released.


Sorry, I thought you meant the version of the runway bag that went into production for the main release! I hope you can find the runway GM version somehow, it looks so nice with the larger surface to show off the print.


----------



## bagsamplified

Not sure if anyone posted Standing Pouch pics yet, I've now seen it in person

It is actually big! Like Bottega Veneta Pouch kinda big!

It's a great clutch if anyone is interested and the price was reasonable

It is heavy but can fit a lot.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> Not sure if anyone posted Standing Pouch pics yet, I've now seen it in person
> 
> It is actually big! Like Bottega Veneta Pouch kinda big!
> 
> It's a great clutch if anyone is interested and the price was reasonable
> 
> It is heavy but can fit a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5588914
> View attachment 5588915
> View attachment 5588916
> View attachment 5588917


I want this but can’t find it in the US and it’s not even on the website…I was finally able to get the climbing key pouch…the chain is heavier than I thought it would be…


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I want this but can’t find it in the US and it’s not even on the website…I was finally able to get the climbing key pouch…the chain is heavier than I thought it would be…


Congrats on the key pouch! Do you like it anyway despite the weight?

Did you ask an SA about the Standing Pouch, thought people here said it's available in US but I might remember wrong


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I want this but can’t find it in the US and it’s not even on the website…I was finally able to get the climbing key pouch…the chain is heavier than I thought it would be…


Here is the item number if you want to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> Here is the item number if you want to keep an eye out for it.
> 
> View attachment 5588925


Thank you!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats on the key pouch! Do you like it anyway despite the weight?
> 
> Did you ask an SA about the Standing Pouch, thought people here said it's available in US but I might remember wrong


I haven’t because she retired and haven’t really talked to the new person … I will try and ask her .. Yes, I do like it and I was happy to finally get something from that collection..


----------



## MissV

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I don’t think it has been launched in the US/Canada yet. The CA I spoke to that it may be a delayed launch so she hinted to be patient. She didn’t come out right to say it won’t be coming at all.


I'm not sure where you are located, but they have arrived in store in Canada


----------



## Starburst 413

Ok ladies (and gents!) I need some advice. I think this bag is absolutely gorgeous! But….it’s not my usual style (99% of my bags are black leather or mono) and I mostly use small bags/cross body. Should I keep it for occasional use (and closet admiration)? Or just return? I’m so torn because I’ve never had a ‘bag crush’ on one that wasn’t really practical for my actual use. Thoughts?


----------



## Kenyanqn

Starburst 413 said:


> Ok ladies (and gents!) I need some advice. I think this bag is absolutely gorgeous! But….it’s not my usual style (99% of my bags are black leather or mono) and I mostly use small bags/cross body. Should I keep it for occasional use (and closet admiration)? Or just return? I’m so torn because I’ve never had a ‘bag crush’ on one that wasn’t really practical for my actual use. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5589394


Return. It’s gorgeous but in my experience I rarely reach for items I buy that are not my style, which makes me think about cost per wear


----------



## GTOFan

Starburst 413 said:


> Ok ladies (and gents!) I need some advice. I think this bag is absolutely gorgeous! But….it’s not my usual style (99% of my bags are black leather or mono) and I mostly use small bags/cross body. Should I keep it for occasional use (and closet admiration)? Or just return? I’m so torn because I’ve never had a ‘bag crush’ on one that wasn’t really practical for my actual use. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5589394


Gorgeous. But if you won't use it return it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Starburst 413 said:


> Ok ladies (and gents!) I need some advice. I think this bag is absolutely gorgeous! But….it’s not my usual style (99% of my bags are black leather or mono) and I mostly use small bags/cross body. Should I keep it for occasional use (and closet admiration)? Or just return? I’m so torn because I’ve never had a ‘bag crush’ on one that wasn’t really practical for my actual use. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5589394


I would return it. If you have any doubts at all then it should go back


----------



## Aliluvlv

Starburst 413 said:


> Ok ladies (and gents!) I need some advice. I think this bag is absolutely gorgeous! But….it’s not my usual style (99% of my bags are black leather or mono) and I mostly use small bags/cross body. Should I keep it for occasional use (and closet admiration)? Or just return? I’m so torn because I’ve never had a ‘bag crush’ on one that wasn’t really practical for my actual use. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5589394


It is gorgeous! Are you more concerned that you might not use the bag because it’s large or because of the pattern? Personally I think this bag is gorgeous with neutrals and I feel like everyone should have a Neverful (and a speedy b). I would encourage you to admire it and see how you feel about it in a week. Sometimes bags I’m not sure about at first end up being some of my most used and best purchases.


----------



## EpiFanatic

bagsamplified said:


> Not sure if anyone posted Standing Pouch pics yet, I've now seen it in person
> 
> It is actually big! Like Bottega Veneta Pouch kinda big!
> 
> It's a great clutch if anyone is interested and the price was reasonable
> 
> It is heavy but can fit a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5588914
> View attachment 5588915
> View attachment 5588916
> View attachment 5588917


OMG. Ode to indoor rock climbing?!  Total ugly cute!  Conflicted. LOL!!


----------



## goodcrush

How does everyone feel about using a full size zippy as a clutch? I love the wallet someone posted earlier with the pop of florals but all my bags are small so I would only use as a clutch. Which I don’t have a need for since I don’t use clutches but wondering if I can make this one work.


----------



## Starburst 413

Aliluvlv said:


> It is gorgeous! Are you more concerned that you might not use the bag because it’s large or because of the pattern? Personally I think this bag is gorgeous with neutrals and I feel like everyone should have a Neverful (and a speedy b). I would encourage you to admire it and see how you feel about it in a week. Sometimes bags I’m not sure about at first end up being some of my most used and best purchases.


That’s the plan! My CA is away next week so I’m going to try it on with some outfits etc and see what happens. Part of my hesitation is that I don’t really need a tote, especially one that can’t be a work horse. But I suppose I could always keep it and sell later if I’m really not using it. The limited edition Neverfulls seem to retain their value fairly well.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

goodcrush said:


> How does everyone feel about using a full size zippy as a clutch? I love the wallet someone posted earlier with the pop of florals but all my bags are small so I would only use as a clutch. Which I don’t have a need for since I don’t use clutches but wondering if I can make this one work.


I don’t think you’ll be able to fit ur keys in it if ur ok w that


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EpiFanatic said:


> OMG. Ode to indoor rock climbing?!  Total ugly cute!  Conflicted. LOL!!


I was able to get the key pouch so my vote is for cute!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Starburst 413 said:


> Ok ladies (and gents!) I need some advice. I think this bag is absolutely gorgeous! But….it’s not my usual style (99% of my bags are black leather or mono) and I mostly use small bags/cross body. Should I keep it for occasional use (and closet admiration)? Or just return? I’m so torn because I’ve never had a ‘bag crush’ on one that wasn’t really practical for my actual use. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5589394


I would return it if you plan on keeping it to just look at in your closet. I was able to see this bag in person today and it’s beautiful. It is definitely a unique piece but it’s meant to be used. It may be a nice change from the Usual black and mono bags.


----------



## bagsamplified

goodcrush said:


> How does everyone feel about using a full size zippy as a clutch? I love the wallet someone posted earlier with the pop of florals but all my bags are small so I would only use as a clutch. Which I don’t have a need for since I don’t use clutches but wondering if I can make this one work.


I've done this before with non-LV and it's possible. Your phone might be able to fit.  For me it's a fun way to carry things when it's like short trips like work lunch, coffee run, evenings out, etc where you don't need to carry much and don't need to worry about stuff falling out of your hands/from your arm

It might be something that you only know when you try it. Good luck!

You could also attach a chain or skinny strap to the zip pull and use as wrist let or even over shoulder, if you don't mind it dangling when you walk


----------



## EveyB

Sassy said:


> I believe it is the small monograms but not 100% sure.


Do you happen to know which bag styles are going to be released in the new colourway and when? Thanks!


----------



## Starburst 413

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would return it if you plan on keeping it to just look at in your closet. I was able to see this bag in person today and it’s beautiful. It is definitely a unique piece but it’s meant to be used. It may be a nice change from the Usual black and mono bags.


It is absolutely gorgeous! I think part my hesitation is that I rarely wear things that would draw that much attention. I’m usually fairly understated…..except when wearing tie dye leggings for working out! 

This is tough decision!


----------



## goyardnext

Starburst 413 said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous! I think part my hesitation is that I rarely wear things that would draw that much attention. I’m usually fairly understated…..except when wearing tie dye leggings for working out!
> 
> This is tough decision!


I picked up my loop today and I was on the fence too, but I think the fact that it is smaller and therefore a little less “in your face” with the pattern, I think I’ll use it. That being said I think the neverfull would look gorgeous with solid neutrals as your pop of color and pattern!


----------



## Starburst 413

goyardnext said:


> I picked up my loop today and I was on the fence too, but I think the fact that it is smaller and therefore a little less “in your face” with the pattern, I think I’ll use it. That being said I think the neverfull would look gorgeous with solid neutrals as your pop of color and pattern!


The loop is also gorgeous! I love the blues! Agree it’s much more subtle. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sassy

EveyB said:


> Do you happen to know which bag styles are going to be released in the new colourway and when? Thanks!


No, I only asked about the PM specifically. Maybe someone else on the forum has more intel.


----------



## EveyB

Sassy said:


> No, I only asked about the PM specifically. Maybe someone else on the forum has more intel.


Thank you!


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> There aren’t many updates right now because there isn’t that much releasing in august / September and I have been super busy in the last weeks and days.
> 
> I will still try my best to provide as much info and pictures as possible!



Any info/photos about new Capucines coming out ?  TIA


----------



## Emphosix

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Do you know whether it is a bi-color empreinte with large monograms or small monograms?


Its the big monogram, just exactly the same as the current bicolor, but pinkish colors


----------



## Emphosix

travelbliss said:


> Any info/photos about new Capucines coming out ?  TIA


I got a lot of new exotic capucine pictures, but most of the people here are not interested in exotics, I think.
But I also got some regular:

M21043



M21045




M21258




M21102




M21296


----------



## grace-lee

I'd love to see exotics!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Emphosix said:


> Its the big monogram, just exactly the same as the current bicolor, but pinkish colors


Thanks for sharing! Would there be a nano speedy released in that print? Tia!


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> I got a lot of new exotic capucine pictures, but most of the people here are not interested in exotics, I think.
> But I also got some regular:
> 
> M21043
> View attachment 5596152
> 
> 
> M21045
> View attachment 5596153
> 
> 
> 
> M21258
> View attachment 5596154
> 
> 
> 
> M21102
> View attachment 5596156
> 
> 
> 
> M21296
> View attachment 5596157


I like to look at the exotics... I don't think I could ever afford one


----------



## TokidokiM

Emphosix said:


> I got a lot of new exotic capucine pictures, but most of the people here are not interested in exotics, I think.
> But I also got some regular:
> 
> M21043
> View attachment 5596152
> 
> 
> M21045
> View attachment 5596153
> 
> 
> 
> M21258
> View attachment 5596154
> 
> 
> 
> M21102
> View attachment 5596156
> 
> 
> 
> M21296
> View attachment 5596157


Great pictures  I love exotics, planning to get them, please post some exotics pics


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Emphosix said:


> Its the big monogram, just exactly the same as the current bicolor, but pinkish colors


So I guess it will be similar to the fall for you felicie (arizona with cream) . I'm so looking forward to it  

do you have any info about the nano noe empreinte?


----------



## marianne1

Enjoying my garden card holder  goes well with my Polene bag!


----------



## TokidokiM

marianne1 said:


> View attachment 5596529
> View attachment 5596530
> 
> Enjoying my garden card holder  goes well with my Polene bag!


Amazing matching, the card holder goes so well with your Polene.  I would love to get the gold color card holder for my floral speedy too


----------



## Leo the Lion

Just picked up the Carry All PM and I love it!


----------



## nesia69

Emphosix said:


> I got a lot of new exotic capucine pictures, but most of the people here are not interested in exotics, I think.
> But I also got some regular:
> 
> M21043
> View attachment 5596152
> 
> 
> M21045
> View attachment 5596153
> 
> 
> 
> M21258
> View attachment 5596154
> 
> 
> 
> M21102
> View attachment 5596156
> 
> 
> 
> M21296
> View attachment 5596157


Thanks for sharing. I love that brown one but it doesn’t look like it is in taurillon leather. I am so picky with capucines, I desperately want to purchase one but I don’t like any colours   I would love one in Arizona but bb size but it’s not availabl. I quite like that full grey one but it is kind of depressing, too grey my SA sent me a picture of this one too but again not my colour.


----------



## marianne1

TokidokiM said:


> Amazing matching, the card holder goes so well with your Polene.  I would love to get the gold color card holder for my floral speedy too


Thanks  the gold one looks stunning in pictures from what i’ve seen, hope you get yours! There was only the silver one available on the website so it was an easy decision for me wich one to get


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> I got a lot of new exotic capucine pictures, but most of the people here are not interested in exotics, I think.
> But I also got some regular:
> 
> M21043
> View attachment 5596152
> 
> 
> M21045
> View attachment 5596153
> 
> 
> 
> M21258
> View attachment 5596154
> 
> 
> 
> M21102
> View attachment 5596156
> 
> 
> 
> M21296
> View attachment 5596157



Appreciate the reply, @Emphosix !!    These are all beautiful,  very classic and sophisticated.    We LVoe   the eyecandy exotics, just to peek at -- even tho the prices are in the stratosphere  .  
For some reason I thought there was going to be a very unique Capucines releasing late this fall, or possibly even cruise?


----------



## Mcaldwell190

AstridRhapsody said:


> The blue toned garden floral is only available on 2 styles of bags correct?


I think so. Only have seen the two.


----------



## ProShopper1

Emphosix said:


> I got a lot of new exotic capucine pictures, but most of the people here are not interested in exotics, I think.
> But I also got some regular:
> 
> M21043
> View attachment 5596152
> 
> 
> M21045
> View attachment 5596153
> 
> 
> 
> M21258
> View attachment 5596154
> 
> 
> 
> M21102
> View attachment 5596156
> 
> 
> 
> M21296
> View attachment 5596157


Any ideas what the artycapucines are for 2022?


----------



## Prettyluxthings

On the website now!
Only black and galet available in the USA though.


----------



## Emphosix

Sorry for the late reply but here are some new exotic colors coming! Every color is coming for multiple styles! If you want something, you can ask your SA for that 

N81533 - Currently thinking about getting that, but not sure.



N81489




N81466



N81464



N81448



N81439



N81433



N81425



N81423



N81422




N81498



N81495


----------



## Emphosix

N81410



N81409



N81408



N81412


----------



## TokidokiM

Emphosix said:


> Sorry for the late reply but here are some new exotic colors coming! Every color is coming for multiple styles! If you want something, you can ask your SA for that
> 
> N81533 - Currently thinking about getting that, but not sure.
> View attachment 5597645
> 
> 
> N81489
> 
> View attachment 5597646
> 
> 
> N81466
> View attachment 5597647
> 
> 
> N81464
> View attachment 5597648
> 
> 
> N81448
> View attachment 5597649
> 
> 
> N81439
> View attachment 5597650
> 
> 
> N81433
> View attachment 5597651
> 
> 
> N81425
> View attachment 5597652
> 
> 
> N81423
> View attachment 5597653
> 
> 
> N81422
> View attachment 5597654
> 
> 
> 
> N81498
> View attachment 5597655
> 
> 
> N81495
> 
> View attachment 5597656


Thanks Emphosix for the photos!  The blue pocket organizer looks nice   I love the pink and white Croc and silver ostrich Caupcines mini, not sure if they have a bigger size


----------



## TokidokiM

Emphosix said:


> N81410
> View attachment 5597669
> 
> 
> N81409
> View attachment 5597670
> 
> 
> N81408
> View attachment 5597671
> 
> 
> N81412
> View attachment 5597672


The pink wallet looks so cute


----------



## nesia69

Emphosix said:


> Sorry for the late reply but here are some new exotic colors coming! Every color is coming for multiple styles! If you want something, you can ask your SA for that
> 
> N81533 - Currently thinking about getting that, but not sure.
> View attachment 5597645
> 
> 
> N81489
> 
> View attachment 5597646
> 
> 
> N81466
> View attachment 5597647
> 
> 
> N81464
> View attachment 5597648
> 
> 
> N81448
> View attachment 5597649
> 
> 
> N81439
> View attachment 5597650
> 
> 
> N81433
> View attachment 5597651
> 
> 
> N81425
> View attachment 5597652
> 
> 
> N81423
> View attachment 5597653
> 
> 
> N81422
> View attachment 5597654
> 
> 
> 
> N81498
> View attachment 5597655
> 
> 
> N81495
> 
> View attachment 5597656


I think I am going to sell a kidney. These exotic Capucines are incredibly beautiful


----------



## Shaddix13

Emphosix said:


> Sorry for the late reply but here are some new exotic colors coming! Every color is coming for multiple styles! If you want something, you can ask your SA for that
> 
> N81533 - Currently thinking about getting that, but not sure.
> View attachment 5597645
> 
> 
> N81489
> 
> View attachment 5597646
> 
> 
> N81466
> View attachment 5597647
> 
> 
> N81464
> View attachment 5597648
> 
> 
> N81448
> View attachment 5597649
> 
> 
> N81439
> View attachment 5597650
> 
> 
> N81433
> View attachment 5597651
> 
> 
> N81425
> View attachment 5597652
> 
> 
> N81423
> View attachment 5597653
> 
> 
> N81422
> View attachment 5597654
> 
> 
> 
> N81498
> View attachment 5597655
> 
> 
> N81495
> 
> View attachment 5597656


These are so gorgeous but £4-5k is just too much for me on one item please someone buy them though so I can be jealous and see the photos


----------



## Emphosix

Shaddix13 said:


> These are so gorgeous but £4-5k is just too much for me on one item please someone buy them though so I can be jealous and see the photos


The croco Capucines are over £20.000


----------



## Shaddix13

Emphosix said:


> The croco Capucines are over £20.000


Oh that’s fine I’ll just remortgage my house for one of those   I can dream right?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nesia69 said:


> I think I am going to sell a kidney. These exotic Capucines are incredibly beautiful


Same. I'm drooling.


----------



## travelbliss

nesia69 said:


> I think I am going to sell a kidney. These exotic Capucines are incredibly beautiful


You meant, "2 kidneys and a liver" !!!


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> N81410
> View attachment 5597669
> 
> 
> N81409
> View attachment 5597670
> 
> 
> N81408
> View attachment 5597671
> 
> 
> N81412
> View attachment 5597672



Thank you again, @Emphosix !  These are all so, so very LVoely.  I certainly appreciate the photos of the ultimate splurge,  even though common sense reels us back to reality.  For me,  eye candy is just enough.


----------



## boyoverboard

Apologies if I’ve missed these somewhere in the thread but do we have any provisional pics of the Christmas animation pieces yet?!


----------



## MichaeleE

boyoverboard said:


> Apologies if I’ve missed these somewhere in the thread but do we have any provisional pics of the Christmas animation pieces yet?!


Someone posted the low definition photos of this years collection on the LV Christmas Animation - 2021 thread
​


----------



## Annawakes

Hello hello! Does anyone have info on whether the nomade collection is still coming out Sept 2?  I don’t have any social media…..have there been more pics released?  I’m burning to know what the strap on the nomade speedy looks like!  And the USD price……eek.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## liisawinklergirl

sharing my latest LV… i dont know if this is Fall Winter 2022 or point me to the right thread please LOL


----------



## liisawinklergirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Just picked up the Carry All PM and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5596717


im eyeing the MM version of this caryall LV for my birthday… did you try the MM too while u were in the store? thanks for the reply ❤️


----------



## travelbliss

liisawinklergirl said:


> View attachment 5599733
> 
> sharing my latest LV… i dont know if this is Fall Winter 2022 or point me to the right thread please LOL



LVoe the ensemble., especially the sneakers !!  The link is the LV Action thread :   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.944815/page-2544


----------



## travelbliss

These dreamy F/W?  Capucine pics were shared with me from my SA sources.

MM Size:




BB Size:



Mini :


----------



## Leo the Lion

liisawinklergirl said:


> im eyeing the MM version of this caryall LV for my birthday… did you try the MM too while u were in the store? thanks for the reply ❤️


Hello, I went in thinking I was getting the MM for sure. It was made in France and a really beautiful bag but it was HUGE, larger than the Neverfull MM, more like a NF GM size. I did an unboxing video of it and I compare it to my NF and my Graceful bags.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Annawakes said:


> Hello hello! Does anyone have info on whether the nomade collection is still coming out Sept 2?  I don’t have any social media…..have there been more pics released?  I’m burning to know what the strap on the nomade speedy looks like!  And the USD price……eek.  Thank you in advance!


I follow an SA on IG that posted pics I think of this collection. the picture of the speedy and alma did not show the straps..


----------



## Bumbles

liisawinklergirl said:


> View attachment 5599733
> 
> sharing my latest LV… i dont know if this is Fall Winter 2022 or point me to the right thread please LOL


What a gorgeous shot!!!


----------



## liisawinklergirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Hello, I went in thinking I was getting the MM for sure. It was made in France and a really beautiful bag but it was HUGE, larger than the Neverfull MM, more like a NF GM size. I did an unboxing video of it and I compare it to my NF and my Graceful bags.


thank u! going to your channel now ❤️


----------



## liisawinklergirl

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shot!!!


thank u


----------



## amyFNP

liisawinklergirl said:


> View attachment 5599733
> 
> sharing my latest LV… i dont know if this is Fall Winter 2022 or point me to the right thread please LOL


I love the sneakers!! How do they wear, if you don't mind me asking.  I am so ruff on sneakers but would like the new floral time out design.


----------



## liisawinklergirl

amyFNP said:


> I love the sneakers!! How do they wear, if you don't mind me asking.  I am so ruff on sneakers but would like the new floral time out design.


hi! they wear well with time but pay attention to the insides. especially for white sneakers some scraping on the inside with the white coloring could occur if your feet perspire too much. I would not worry though because they are on the inside and on the minimum side. the outside is fantastic and also choose rubber material over fabric shoes.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Kenyanqn said:


> Has anyone seen the keepall 45 in the garden collection? Can’t find it anywhere


Not online but it sporadically showed up in stores. I ordered mine through a CA on Instagram.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Apologies if this has already been chatted about, but will the new cognac empriente speedy 25 be available in stores on Sept 2nd?


----------



## Chrissy14223

Need some advice here…

I bought the Garden Collection Keepall and recently just bought the Sunrise Pastel Keepall from a reseller. I can’t keep both, one has to go but I just can’t decide which. I love the Pastel but am curious as to how it has worn for others. I’ve never treated any of my bags, but if I keep the pastel, I wonder if I should treat it because of it’s light colors. So I’m hoping I can hear from others how it’s been holding up for them.

Which one would you keep?


----------



## Loriad

Chrissy14223 said:


> Need some advice here…
> 
> I bought the Garden Collection Keepall and recently just bought the Sunrise Pastel Keepall from a reseller. I can’t keep both, one has to go but I just can’t decide which. I love the Pastel but am curious as to how it has worn for others. I’ve never treated any of my bags, but if I keep the pastel, I wonder if I should treat it because of it’s light colors. So I’m hoping I can hear from others how it’s been holding up for them.
> 
> Which one would you keep?
> 
> View attachment 5600618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600619


Oh wow! They're both beautiful!  I guess it depends how you will use it.  Will this be for road trips? Or will you carry it on a plane and put it under the seat in front of you or in the overhead? The pastel might be harder to keep clean and the garden may hide dirt or scuffs better. Also maybe depends on your wardrobe and what colors you gravitate to. Quite honestly, if you could find a way to keep both, the pastel looks great for summer and the garden seems like fall to me.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Loriad said:


> Oh wow! They're both beautiful!  I guess it depends how you will use it.  Will this be for road trips? Or will you carry it on a plane and put it under the seat in front of you or in the overhead? The pastel might be harder to keep clean and the garden may hide dirt or scuffs better. Also maybe depends on your wardrobe and what colors you gravitate to. Quite honestly, if you could find a way to keep both, the pastel looks great for summer and the garden seems like fall to me.


I know. I would love to keep both. I put the keepall under the airplane seat so I use it for traveling as well as overnighters.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Chrissy14223 said:


> Need some advice here…
> 
> I bought the Garden Collection Keepall and recently just bought the Sunrise Pastel Keepall from a reseller. I can’t keep both, one has to go but I just can’t decide which. I love the Pastel but am curious as to how it has worn for others. I’ve never treated any of my bags, but if I keep the pastel, I wonder if I should treat it because of it’s light colors. So I’m hoping I can hear from others how it’s been holding up for them.
> 
> Which one would you keep?
> 
> View attachment 5600618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600619


Keep the garden if you can't keep both.


----------



## Loriad

Chrissy14223 said:


> I know. I would love to keep both. I put the keepall under the airplane seat so I use it for traveling as well as overnighters.


Garden!


----------



## mrslkc23

Chrissy14223 said:


> Need some advice here…
> 
> I bought the Garden Collection Keepall and recently just bought the Sunrise Pastel Keepall from a reseller. I can’t keep both, one has to go but I just can’t decide which. I love the Pastel but am curious as to how it has worn for others. I’ve never treated any of my bags, but if I keep the pastel, I wonder if I should treat it because of it’s light colors. So I’m hoping I can hear from others how it’s been holding up for them.
> 
> Which one would you keep?
> 
> View attachment 5600618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600619


I vote for the garden. Very special piece IMO and dirt/stains will not be obvious


----------



## Cathindy

Chrissy14223 said:


> Need some advice here…
> 
> I bought the Garden Collection Keepall and recently just bought the Sunrise Pastel Keepall from a reseller. I can’t keep both, one has to go but I just can’t decide which. I love the Pastel but am curious as to how it has worn for others. I’ve never treated any of my bags, but if I keep the pastel, I wonder if I should treat it because of it’s light colors. So I’m hoping I can hear from others how it’s been holding up for them.
> 
> Which one would you keep?
> 
> View attachment 5600618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600619



I would say keep the Sunrise Pastel just because I've read so many complaints about the Garden Speedy. Have you read the "Garden Speedy yay or nay" thread? Multiple members have issues with damaged corners and silver color coming through. So I would be more nervous on the wear and tear of the Garden keepal then the Sunrise pastel to be honest. Good luck deciding!


----------



## ceya

Went to 51 pages there were No pix for twist neither city steamers pm?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

@Emphosix Do you know whether the empreinte line in cognac is seasonal / a limited edition or will it be part of the permanent collection? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Cathindy said:


> I would say keep the Sunrise Pastel just because I've read so many complaints about the Garden Speedy. Have you read the "Garden Speedy yay or nay" thread? Multiple members have issues with damaged corners and silver color coming through. So I would be more nervous on the wear and tear of the Garden keepal then the Sunrise pastel to be honest. Good luck deciding!


Yeah, I read that post. I also own the speedy. I wonder how the newer pieces will wear, nothing is made like it used to be that is for sure.


----------



## Chrissy14223

mrslkc23 said:


> I vote for the garden. Very special piece IMO and dirt/stains will not be obvious


Yeah that is also my thought about the Garden keepall, won't show as much. I also do love the suede-like interior.  But that pastel is so pretty.  Decisions,  decisions...


----------



## Reamie

Chrissy14223 said:


> Yeah that is also my thought about the Garden keepall, won't show as much. I also do love the suede-like interior.  But that pastel is so pretty.  Decisions,  decisions...


I vote garden too, I returned 3 speedys but still appreciate the beauty!!


----------



## Cathindy

Chrissy14223 said:


> Yeah, I read that post. I also own the speedy. I wonder how the newer pieces will wear, nothing is made like it used to be that is for sure.



I’m also in the market for a LE Keepall 45 but I didn’t dare to go for either  I need a travel bag to be really sturdy and honestly both are sensitive in their own way even tho they are both to die for. I’m patiently waiting for the perfect one!


----------



## Emphosix

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> @Emphosix Do you know whether the empreinte line in cognac is seasonal / a limited edition or will it be part of the permanent collection? Thanks in advance!


Should be seasonal!


----------



## Emphosix

M81599



M81658
	

		
			
		

		
	




M81660



M46291


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> M81599
> View attachment 5601198
> 
> 
> M81658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601199
> 
> 
> M81660
> View attachment 5601200
> 
> 
> M46291
> View attachment 5601201


Cute items, thank you for posting!!!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Emphosix said:


> M81599
> View attachment 5601198
> 
> 
> M81658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601199
> 
> 
> M81660
> View attachment 5601200
> 
> 
> M46291
> View attachment 5601201


Oooo cute! Thank you!! @Emphosix


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Emphosix said:


> M81599
> View attachment 5601198
> 
> 
> M81658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601199
> 
> 
> M81660
> View attachment 5601200
> 
> 
> M46291
> View attachment 5601201


That first one is that a zippy coin purse ? i wonder if I should replace my black Empreinte one with this or that would be too much


----------



## shillinggirl88

ATLbagaddict said:


> Apologies if this has already been chatted about, but will the new cognac empriente speedy 25 be available in stores on Sept 2nd?


I was texted local SA and my understanding at stores 9/1 tomorrow.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

shillinggirl88 said:


> I was texted local SA and my understanding at stores 9/1 tomorrow.


Thank you !


----------



## shillinggirl88

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I follow an SA on IG that posted pics I think of this collection. the picture of the speedy and alma did not show the straps..


I’m s


Annawakes said:


> Hello hello! Does anyone have info on whether the nomade collection is still coming out Sept 2?  I don’t have any social media…..have there been more pics released?  I’m burning to know what the strap on the nomade speedy looks like!  And the USD price……eek.  Thank you in advance!


im very curious too. An SA I was texting didn’t seem to know about lime at all.


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

Does anyone have more info on the release date of the new Pochette Métis In Europe? Thanks


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Just ordered the Cognac NF! Chose this over the speedy given the giant monogram, super excited to see this color in person


----------



## Jolie34

Does anyone know if the light Kaki color in the lockme bag is a new color that’s supposed to be released tomorrow?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Jolie34 said:


> Does anyone know if the light Kaki color in the lockme bag is a new color that’s supposed to be released tomorrow?


Do you mean this bag? It is live now.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Cognac items in monogram empreinte are live ATB US/CANADA for those interested. You do have to search for the item and then select the color.


----------



## shillinggirl88

My SA sent great pictures of Speedy in Cognac so quite tempted!  Anyone see in person?


----------



## LL777

shillinggirl88 said:


> My SA sent great pictures of Speedy in Cognac so quite tempted!  Anyone see in person?
> 
> View attachment 5603506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603507


I purchased a speedy and Neverfull today. The color is so beautiful.


----------



## shillinggirl88

LL777 said:


> I purchased a speedy and Neverfull today. The color is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5603533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603534


Lovely! Neverfull pictures? 

Are both MIF?

I tried paying paybylink and darn thing never works. Curious if anyone else has issues.


----------



## MegPoort

Yes it’s amazing


shillinggirl88 said:


> My SA sent great pictures of Speedy in Cognac so quite tempted!  Anyone see in person?
> 
> View attachment 5603506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603507


. 


shillinggirl88 said:


> My SA sent great pictures of Speedy in Cognac so quite tempted!  Anyone see in person?
> 
> View attachment 5603506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603507


Yes. It is amazing. I happened to
Stop into to LV today to look at something else and walked out with the the
Cognac speedy. It was love at first sight.


----------



## MegPoort

ramona708 said:


> Same here! Im patiently waiting for the Nomade and the Cognac Empreinte to decide if I add anonther bag this year (unfortunately I better should save up some money instead of spending all   )
> Imo these cognac brown shades are long overdue in LV‘s collection as they are classic colors. Getting tired of all the loud and blinky stuff, they need to  grow up


Yes!!!!! I was just telling my SA the same thing!!!!!! It’s a stunning color in person. I am in love.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Omg soo jealoussss this speedy is gorgeous!! I’m sooo tempted but absolutely 100% on ban island  I hope it’s still around come Christmas time when my bonus hits …


----------



## LL777

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely! Neverfull pictures?
> 
> Are both MIF?
> 
> I tried paying paybylink and darn thing never works. Curious if anyone else has issues.


Here are the both, just got home and unpacked. They are both MIF. The leather smells divine


----------



## shillinggirl88

LL777 said:


> Here are the both, just got home and unpacked. They are both MIF. The leather smells divine
> 
> View attachment 5603539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603540


Lovely! My SA said only 60-70 of each.

If you had to choose??? Which do you prefer? I love speedy shape and don’t have one but get hung up on 25 and thinking looks to small on me.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

LL777 said:


> Here are the both, just got home and unpacked. They are both MIF. The leather smells divine
> 
> View attachment 5603539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603540


Thank you for posting pics, can’t wait for my NF should be here in a couple days! These are gorgou!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely! My SA said only 60-70 of each.
> 
> If you had to choose??? Which do you prefer? I love speedy shape and don’t have one but get hung up on 25 and thinking looks to small on me.


Not sure if this helps but I was having the same debate on which to choose. I chose the NF bc of the giant monogram. If it were reg mono I would have chosen the speedy. imho the giant looks best on a larger bag, more fleurs etc


----------



## LL777

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely! My SA said only 60-70 of each.
> 
> If you had to choose??? Which do you prefer? I love speedy shape and don’t have one but get hung up on 25 and thinking looks to small on me.


Honestly, I don’t know. It’s a tough choice! Originally,  I wanted to buy a Neverfull but when I saw the speedy, i fell in love with it and had to have it. I think if I absolutely had to choose I would buy a Neverfull. The speedy 25 is a new size to me and I have other Neverfulls so I would go with what I know works for me.


----------



## LL777

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Thank you for posting pics, can’t wait for my NF should be here in a couple days! These are gorgou!


The smell is so divine. I have many Empreinte pieces but nothing smells like these two bags. Sorry, I keep bringing the smell up


----------



## LL777

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely! My SA said only 60-70 of each.
> 
> If you had to choose??? Which do you prefer? I love speedy shape and don’t have one but get hung up on 25 and thinking looks to small on me.


Another thing that  I would like to mention is that for some reason the Empreinte leather speedy looks bigger than the canvas speedy.


----------



## shillinggirl88

LL777 said:


> Another thing that  I would like to mention is that for some reason the Empreinte leather speedy looks bigger than the canvas speedy



You really think so? I tried on 25 empreinte in turtledove earlier this year and wasn’t sure due to size for me proportionately.

Sorry terrible picture but thoughts?


----------



## LL777

shillinggirl88 said:


> You really think so? I tried on 25 empreinte in turtledove earlier this year and wasn’t sure due to size for me proportionately.
> 
> Sorry terrible picture but thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5603554


I actually like the way the bag looks on you, I think you rock it.  It doesn’t look small on you at all. Maybe you should order a speedy and when you receive it you will determine if this bag is for you or not


----------



## TokidokiM

LL777 said:


> I purchased a speedy and Neverfull today. The color is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5603533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603534


Great color and texture, want to feel it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely! Neverfull pictures?
> 
> Are both MIF?
> 
> I tried paying paybylink and darn thing never works. Curious if anyone else has issues.


The link is the worst. I have issues every time I need to use it….


----------



## maryg1

Has the Nomade collection been released? I can’t find it on the website


----------



## mr_romain.lv

Hi!

I am looking for information / pics / modelario for the 2022 MEN Christmas animation.

According to Mattd74 on IG, the collection will be called "A room with a view" and will be out November, the 17th.

Thanks a lot.

Romain.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LL777 said:


> Here are the both, just got home and unpacked. They are both MIF. The leather smells divine
> 
> View attachment 5603539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603540


OMG they both look amazing! You can literally see from the picture how gorgeous the leather feels  I agree that the color is divine! Congratulations on these stunning beauties!


----------



## EveyB

LL777 said:


> Here are the both, just got home and unpacked. They are both MIF. The leather smells divine
> 
> View attachment 5603539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603540


Both are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## shillinggirl88

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The link is the worst. I have issues every time I need to use it….


Thanks for reply! My card thinks it’s fraudulent purchase every time. Very frustrating.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

LL777 said:


> Here are the both, just got home and unpacked. They are both MIF. The leather smells divine
> 
> View attachment 5603539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603540


Beautiful! They are both gorgeous and looks very well made. I agree that the feel and smell of new leather is divine! No wonder you got both! Tough choice to have to choose between the two. Congrats! Enjoy them both!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

maryg1 said:


> Has the Nomade collection been released? I can’t find it on the website


I haven’t seen it either. I am guessing it might have been delayed? Even the cognac empreinte hasn’t made it to the front “new” page yet. You still have to search for it individually. I’ll be sure to tag you as soon as I see something pop up.


----------



## LL777

TokidokiM said:


> Great color and texture, want to feel it


Thank you!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG they both look amazing! You can literally see from the picture how gorgeous the leather feels  I agree that the color is divine! Congratulations on these stunning beauties!


Thank you .  I’m not sure if I need to add a wallet in the same color


----------



## LL777

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Thank you for posting pics, can’t wait for my NF should be here in a couple days! These are gorgou!


Please share pictures with us when you received your bag


----------



## shillinggirl88

LL777 said:


> I actually like the way the bag looks on you, I think you rock it.  It doesn’t look small on you at all. Maybe you should order a speedy and when you receive it you will determine if this bag is for you or not


Thank you. I’m going to try to hit store this week.

They only have one at my store and couldn’t hold it since new release. So SA ordered one to be transferred for me then I can buy if I like since stupid Pay by Link didn’t work.


----------



## LexLV

Cognac dreams, took home the speedy, it’s very similar to Hermes Gold


----------



## shillinggirl88

LexLV said:


> Cognac dreams, took home the speedy, it’s very similar to Hermes Gold
> 
> View attachment 5603747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603754


Looks so lovely on you!


----------



## shillinggirl88

LexLV said:


> Cognac dreams, took home the speedy, it’s very similar to Hermes Gold
> 
> View attachment 5603747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603754


So what made you choose Speedy over Neverfull? Can I ask did you not I’d of both made in France?


----------



## LexLV

shillinggirl88 said:


> So what made you choose Speedy over Neverfull? Can I ask did you not I’d of both made in France?


I wasn’t in the market for another tote bag so I only went there for the speedy, I’m not sure on the NF but my speed is MIF


----------



## shillinggirl88

LexLV said:


> I wasn’t in the market for another tote bag so I only went there for the speedy, I’m not sure on the NF but my speed is MIF
> 
> View attachment 5603811


Thank you! I’m wondering if because limited seasonal that all MIF.

I love looks of totes but more of satchel person. Just never sure 25 looks right on me size wise.


----------



## AleeLee

My apologies if this had been mentioned before. I did a scan but I couldn’t find the answer. Do we know if the new cognac colour seasonal or permanent?
Thank you!


----------



## shillinggirl88

AleeLee said:


> My apologies if this had been mentioned before. I did a scan but I couldn’t find the answer. Do we know if the new cognac colour seasonal or permanent?
> Thank you!


I was told by SA seasonal and she didn't think it would restock.  It is gorgeous.  Who knows but she said 60-70 per style.


----------



## Annawakes

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I haven’t seen it either. I am guessing it might have been delayed? Even the cognac empreinte hasn’t made it to the front “new” page yet. You still have to search for it individually. I’ll be sure to tag you as soon as I see something pop up.


Tag me too pretty please??????  Thanks!!!


----------



## AleeLee

shillinggirl88 said:


> I was told by SA seasonal and she didn't think it would restock.  It is gorgeous.  Who knows but she said 60-70 per style.


Thank you very much! I was hoping it would stick around for a bit. I agree, it is GORGEOUS!! I just purchased the garden speedy, so I was hoping for more time. Oh boy!!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

AleeLee said:


> Thank you very much! I was hoping it would stick around for a bit. I agree, it is GORGEOUS!! I just purchased the garden speedy, so I was hoping for more time. Oh boy!!!!


I know the pressure is on!  I love love love brown bags and it seems they don't do much in brown!


----------



## DrTr

maryg1 said:


> Has the Nomade collection been released? I can’t find it on the website





blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I haven’t seen it either. I am guessing it might have been delayed? Even the cognac empreinte hasn’t made it to the front “new” page yet. You still have to search for it individually. I’ll be sure to tag you as soon as I see something pop up.


I actually saw a picture of the Noe nomaide in the September issue of Vogue listed for $7700 US! Although by the time those three bags hit the website I’m sure they will cost more.  I see a placeholder for the speedy on the website but there’s no picture.

I imagine the leather is fabulous given the look and description but I would not spend that much with LV for leather. If it was available and I had the funds I would do Barenia leather with H I think, it is their classic saddle leather that looks and smells divine.


----------



## maryg1

DrTr said:


> I actually saw a picture of the Noe nomaide in the September issue of Vogue listed for $7700 US! Although by the time those three bags hit the website I’m sure they will cost more.  I see a placeholder for the speedy on the website but there’s no picture.
> 
> I imagine the leather is fabulous given the look and description but I would not spend that much with LV for leather. If it was available and I had the funds I would do Barenia leather with H I think, it is their classic saddle leather that looks and smells divine.


Price seems correct, I recall someone posted expected prices in € and they were around 5,000 €. 
It is a lot of money, I hope they release some SLG.
I don’t have any barenia piece, but I have an old Nomade Lockit and the leather holds up great. Once in a while I treat it and it restores really well.


----------



## shillinggirl88

DrTr said:


> I actually saw a picture of the Noe nomaide in the September issue of Vogue listed for $7700 US! Although by the time those three bags hit the website I’m sure they will cost more.  I see a placeholder for the speedy on the website but there’s no picture.
> 
> I imagine the leather is fabulous given the look and description but I would not spend that much with LV for leather. If it was available and I had the funds I would do Barenia leather with H I think, it is their classic saddle leather that looks and smells divine.


Wow $7700  - guess I can put that out o my mind!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

maryg1 said:


> Price seems correct, I recall someone posted expected prices in € and they were around 5,000 €.
> It is a lot of money, I hope they release some SLG.
> I don’t have any barenia piece, but I have an old Nomade Lockit and the leather holds up great. Once in a while I treat it and it restores really well.


Don’t quote me, but there might be a mens brazza wallet. I think it was foxy who quoted the 5000 euro for the speedy. The steamer might be coming in the PM and MM size. The MM was listed at 7000 euro.  Again, these are all tentative prices.  I still need to see more pictures (interior, strap, etc) before I make a final call one way or another.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Here she is! I took several pics trying to capture how Cognac changes depending on lighting. You can see the tone differences indoor, outdoor, natural, and artificial light. I’m also really glad I chose the NF, its my only tote bag   MIF


----------



## shillinggirl88

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Here she is! I took several pics trying to capture how Cognac changes depending on lighting. You can see the tone differences indoor, outdoor, natural, and artificial light. I’m also really glad I chose the NF, its my only tote bag
> View attachment 5604978
> View attachment 5604979
> View attachment 5604980
> View attachment 5604981
> View attachment 5604982
> View attachment 5604983
> View attachment 5604984


Looks gorgeous! I think I’m picking up Speedy after work today


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

@Emphosix Do you know if the US is getting the vivienne moon cards holder? Thanks!!


----------



## travelbliss

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Here she is! I took several pics trying to capture how Cognac changes depending on lighting. You can see the tone differences indoor, outdoor, natural, and artificial light. I’m also really glad I chose the NF, its my only tote bag   MIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604978
> View attachment 5604979
> View attachment 5604980
> View attachment 5604981
> View attachment 5604982
> View attachment 5604983
> View attachment 5604984


Wow.!!!    This bag is not currently on my radar, but your photos are ad-worthy !!  Congrats on your new fall addition !!!  Such chic decorating style


----------



## shillinggirl88

Picked up Speedy 25 B in Cognac this afternoon.


----------



## Loriad

shillinggirl88 said:


> Picked up Speedy 25 B in Cognac this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5605273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605274


Wow! Love it!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Loriad said:


> Wow! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## LL777

shillinggirl88 said:


> Picked up Speedy 25 B in Cognac this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5605273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605274


Congrats! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## shillinggirl88

LL777 said:


> Congrats! Absolutely gorgeous!


I went to the store quickly after work 30 minutes or so each way.  Probably only at store 10 minutes!  I looked at NF quick as they had one left but I thought Speedy was more what I wanted.


----------



## snibor

shillinggirl88 said:


> Picked up Speedy 25 B in Cognac this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5605273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605274


Looks fabulous!


----------



## MeepMeep67

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Here she is! I took several pics trying to capture how Cognac changes depending on lighting. You can see the tone differences indoor, outdoor, natural, and artificial light. I’m also really glad I chose the NF, its my only tote bag   MIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604978
> View attachment 5604979
> View attachment 5604980
> View attachment 5604981
> View attachment 5604982
> View attachment 5604983
> View attachment 5604984


absolutly beautiful!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

shillinggirl88 said:


> Picked up Speedy 25 B in Cognac this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5605273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605274


Fabulous! you wear it well


----------



## shillinggirl88

MeepMeep67 said:


> Fabulous! you wear it well


Thanks so much!


----------



## Stacy31

LOVE the new cognac color!  It is very similar to Hermes gold and looks fabulous with leopard prints


----------



## DrTr

shillinggirl88 said:


> Picked up Speedy 25 B in Cognac this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5605273


Gorgeous bag gorgeous you!  It looks great on you


----------



## shillinggirl88

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag gorgeous you!  It looks great on you


Thank you! I always question if 25 looks too small on me but the color !!!


----------



## DrTr

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you! I always question if 25 looks too small on me but the color !!!


I think it’s a perfect size for you!  I’ve decided at this point in life I will wear small medium and large bags or slg’s however I want. The old “that bag is too big/small” for her doesn’t apply. We should wear what we love. It Is a gorgeous color.


----------



## shillinggirl88

DrTr said:


> I think it’s a perfect size for you!  I’ve decided at this point in life I will wear small medium and large bags or slg’s however I want. The old “that bag is too big/small” for her doesn’t apply. We should wear what we love. It Is a gorgeous color.


Thanks I overthink everything! I know it’s big enough for what i normally carry.


----------



## luxurista

Does anyone know when the Ellipse BB is arriving? Or has it been cancelled? I saw pics on Red of a classic version with vachetta, but this was a few months ago…


----------



## melissatrv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m gonna say it, I don’t like this collection . I don’t like the front pocket on the bags and not loving the LV pattern,..


I would like these so much more without the front pockets.  Poor design choice for sure


----------



## melissatrv

LL777 said:


> I purchased a speedy and Neverfull today. The color is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5603533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603534


Beautiful!  I would have killed for this bag in the turquoise used on the recent SLG


----------



## irishlas

Does anyone know if the cognac color is the same as the caramel or cognac color on the wild
at heart speedy with the leopard sides from last year?


----------



## shillinggirl88

I have a question as I’ve had a day to really look at my Speedy.

Wondering if the piping and the leather being uneven would bother you? One friend thinks the glazing could be compromised and wear when using the zipper.

I think my store got another in…thinking I may want to compare the two.


----------



## tlilrascal

irishlas said:


> Does anyone know if the cognac color is the same as the caramel or cognac color on the wild
> at heart speedy with the leopard sides from last year?


Marquita's video compares it. According to her its the same. Its around 18 mins into her video.


----------



## TMT16

SA sent me this photo - comes w/ a rose gold chain




If anyone has any more capucine photos from upcoming collections please share


----------



## irishlas

tlilrascal said:


> Marquita's video compares it. According to her its the same. Its around 18 mins into her video.



Thank you very much!


----------



## jaydee71

I am loving the new Cognac too and after some thought I have decided on the Neverfull but I would be worried about colour transfer and getting it wet -  any thoughts please - would collonil help?


----------



## Prettyluxthings

Does anyone know what the new empreinte rose color way coming in October will look like?


----------



## excalibur

Ooh there’s another pink coming? How exciting!!


----------



## DrTr

shillinggirl88 said:


> I have a question as I’ve had a day to really look at my Speedy.
> 
> Wondering if the piping and the leather being uneven would bother you? One friend thinks the glazing could be compromised and wear when using the zipper.
> 
> I think my store got another in…thinking I may want to compare the two.
> 
> View attachment 5606024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606025


It wouldn’t bother me, my speedy 20 looks a bit similar and it’s holding up great. If you can see another and you would feel better why not, but it looks ok to me.


----------



## shillinggirl88

DrTr said:


> It wouldn’t bother me, my speedy 20 looks a bit similar and it’s holding up great. If you can see another and you would feel better why not, but it looks ok to me.


Thank you! I did just that and swapped them. I think it’s the first time that I’ve ever had a choice between two of the same style so I thought I might as well.


----------



## DrTr

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you! I did just that and swapped them. I think it’s the first time that I’ve ever had a choice between two of the same style so I thought I might as well.


How nice - you were able to get the one that truly pleased you. Enjoy it, it’s lovely on you!


----------



## travelbliss

TMT16 said:


> SA sent me this photo - comes w/ a rose gold chain
> 
> View attachment 5606692
> 
> 
> If anyone has any more capucine photos from upcoming collections please share


Oh i'm in serious trouble if this is rose gold harware.   I can't remember anything in rose gold other than fine jewelry LV has done.  Can't wait to see the actual photos.  Thanks for the heads up !!


----------



## Stacy31

irishlas said:


> Does anyone know if the cognac color is the same as the caramel or cognac color on the wild
> at heart speedy with the leopard sides from last year?


Yes it is! If you go to the thread "LV FW22 Collections" Page 57 post #842, a TPF member posted a Youtube video comparing the two bags around the 18:38 mark


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

travelbliss said:


> Oh i'm in serious trouble if this is rose gold harware.   I can't remember anything in rose gold other than fine jewelry LV has done.  Can't wait to see the actual photos.  Thanks for the heads up !!


There is a twist pm in iridescent pink with RGhW on the US website right now which I think is gorgeous also


----------



## LulaLV

DutchDesigner said:


> Does anyone have more info on the pochette metis that’s coming in October? I can’t wait to see it!


Were you able to get more info yet? I didn’t see anything else in this tread. I just got some info from my CA last week on this bag. It should be coming end of Oct. It’s smaller than the pochette metis and looks like it comes with both a chain and canvas strap. I have to look up exactly what she sent me. Did you want to know anything particular?


----------



## shillinggirl88

DrTr said:


> How nice - you were able to get the one that truly pleased you. Enjoy it, it’s lovely on you!


Only thing is I got home took new one out dust bag and box smell of strong perfume!

Does LV reuse dust bags?


----------



## Stacy31

Stacy31 said:


> Yes it is! If you go to the thread "LV FW22 Collections" Page 57 post #842, a TPF member posted a Youtube video comparing the two bags around the 18:38 mark


And I just realized all I had to say was scroll up


----------



## Chrissy14223

shillinggirl88 said:


> Only thing is I got home took new one out dust bag and box smell of strong perfume!
> 
> Does LV reuse dust bags?


It's the perfume smell from in the store


----------



## Classy&Fab

LulaLV said:


> Were you able to get more info yet? I didn’t see anything else in this tread. I just got some info from my CA last week on this bag. It should be coming end of Oct. It’s smaller than the pochette metis and looks like it comes with both a chain and canvas strap. I have to look up exactly what she sent me. Did you want to know anything particular?


Jumping in to say I, personally, would LOVE more info!  And thank you so much for the above details you’ve provided. I’ve been stalking this forum, Instagram, YouTube, etc, trying to find any more details, but haven’t been able to come across anyone who knows (or is sharing) anything else yet! It’s really exciting to know that it should be somewhere in between the size of the regular one and the micro, which is tempting to me but just so dang tiny! I do really love the beautiful chain on the Micro Métis but also love a canvas strap for practicality, so hearing that the new one should have both is really great. I’m curious to know the dimensions and price, and hope photos are released soon. Thank you again for sharing what you know! I’d begun to wonder if it was actually going to happen next month or not.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Chrissy14223 said:


> It's the perfume smell from in the store


I figured that but very strong so I put Speedy in a different dust bag as I don’t want it to smell but of leather. Never run into this with LV before.


----------



## EveyB

LulaLV said:


> Were you able to get more info yet? I didn’t see anything else in this tread. I just got some info from my CA last week on this bag. It should be coming end of Oct. It’s smaller than the pochette metis and looks like it comes with both a chain and canvas strap. I have to look up exactly what she sent me. Did you want to know anything particular?


Thank you for sharing this info! Do you happen to know if it comes in Empreinte too and if yes which colours or only monogram canvas? 
And is the canvas strap like those of the new Almas? Thanks!


----------



## LulaLV

@Classy&Fab i came here looking for info too! Lol! I’m surprised I haven’t been able to find anything yet either.

I have a really small YouTube channel where I primarily share new LV releases & unboxings. I’m planning a video on this bag that I will post on Friday, Sep 16. I’ll be sure to post a link here & all the details I can confirm so far.

I’ve only seen one very blurry pic of this bag in monogram canvas. (I’d love if it came in reverse monogram!!) I’ll see if I can ask my CA if it will come in other materials. The price and launch date are still TBA. My CA just told me “mid to late October” and pics aren’t available yet. I’ll post updates here as I get info.


----------



## Classy&Fab

LulaLV said:


> @Classy&Fab i came here looking for info too! Lol! I’m surprised I haven’t been able to find anything yet either.
> 
> I have a really small YouTube channel where I primarily share new LV releases & unboxings. I’m planning a video on this bag that I will post on Friday, Sep 16. I’ll be sure to post a link here & all the details I can confirm so far.
> 
> I’ve only seen one very blurry pic of this bag in monogram canvas. (I’d love if it came in reverse monogram!!) I’ll see if I can ask my CA if it will come in other materials. The price and launch date are still TBA. My CA just told me “mid to late October” and pics aren’t available yet. I’ll post updates here as I get info.


Thank you so much @LulaLV! Absolutely cannot wait for your video; I’ll be sure to like and subscribe! It’s sooo exciting to know this bag is on the way. I’m thinking it will sell through a lot quicker than the Micro Métis … I could be wrong, but I’m thinking LV underestimated how much people want a bag that can fit their phone, and how hesitant most of us are to pay so much for what is essentially a card holder on a chain. A very, very CUTE cardholder, of course, but still … I’m sure this new size will be pricey, but if it can at least fit our phones and a few more essentials, it won’t be quite as hard to justify (at least for me). Anyway, I’m eagerly anticipating your video; thanks again so much for all the updates!


----------



## LulaLV

Classy&Fab said:


> Thank you so much @LulaLV! Absolutely cannot wait for your video; I’ll be sure to like and subscribe! It’s sooo exciting to know this bag is on the way. I’m thinking it will sell through a lot quicker than the Micro Métis … I could be wrong, but I’m thinking LV underestimated how much people want a bag that can fit their phone, and how hesitant most of us are to pay so much for what is essentially a card holder on a chain. A very, very CUTE cardholder, of course, but still … I’m sure this new size will be pricey, but if it can at least fit our phones and a few more essentials, it won’t be quite as hard to justify (at least for me). Anyway, I’m eagerly anticipating your video; thanks again so much for all the updates!


Aw thanks so much! I really appreciate that! 

I completely agree with you! I think this will be popular when it’s released. The micro Metis was just too small to have very wide appeal.


----------



## DME

shillinggirl88 said:


> Only thing is I got home took new one out dust bag and box smell of strong perfume!
> 
> Does LV reuse dust bags?


This has been an ongoing problem for me. The CAs handle the items and spray fragrance all day long, so the smell just stays with the items, particularly fabrics. I’ve purchased three scarves and all of them reeked of perfume. I had to return my Alma BB because the fabric strap stank so bad I couldn’t stand it - and that was after airing it, putting it in the freezer and placing it in a box with charcoal packets. Other luxury houses sell fragrances, but this isn’t a problem for them. I have no idea why LV doesn’t reign this in; I’m hesitant to purchase anything anymore. I like fragrance, but I am sensitive to it.


----------



## brnicutie

TMT16 said:


> SA sent me this photo - comes w/ a rose gold chain
> 
> View attachment 5606692
> 
> 
> If anyone has any more capucine photos from upcoming collections please share





travelbliss said:


> Oh i'm in serious trouble if this is rose gold harware.   I can't remember anything in rose gold other than fine jewelry LV has done.  Can't wait to see the actual photos.  Thanks for the heads up !!


I was interested and texted my CA. He said the hardware is gold colored.


----------



## shillinggirl88

DME said:


> This has been an ongoing problem for me. The CAs handle the items and spray fragrance all day long, so the smell just stays with the items, particularly fabrics. I’ve purchased three scarves and all of them reeked of perfume. I had to return my Alma BB because the fabric strap stank so bad I couldn’t stand it - and that was after airing it, putting it in the freezer and placing it in a box with charcoal packets. Other luxury houses sell fragrances, but this isn’t a problem for them. I have no idea why LV doesn’t reign this in; I’m hesitant to purchase anything anymore. I like fragrance, but I am sensitive to it.


Thank you for your reply!  This is the first time ever I have received box/dust bag that smelled at all!  The empreinte leather smells so wonderful too. 

My CA was out of town when I picked up the Speedy and texted today to see how I liked it.  I am tempted to ask for new box/dust bag.  For a purse that is pricey seems like it shouldn't be a problem.  The odd thing is the Speedy was JUST released and this one was shipped to my store so must have been at a different store where they are like you mention perfume happy!

Another thing that bothered me was the Speedy again brand new...the CA that helped me ring up took the strap and everything out of the plastic bag it was in a put on the lock without asking if I wanted it on.  He must have kept the care card and style insert too.


----------



## DME

shillinggirl88 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  This is the first time ever I have received box/dust bag that smelled at all!  The empreinte leather smells so wonderful too.
> 
> My CA was out of town when I picked up the Speedy and texted today to see how I liked it.  I am tempted to ask for new box/dust bag.  For a purse that is pricey seems like it shouldn't be a problem.  The odd thing is the Speedy was JUST released and this one was shipped to my store so must have been at a different store where they are like you mention perfume happy!
> 
> Another thing that bothered me was the Speedy again brand new...the CA that helped me ring up took the strap and everything out of the plastic bag it was in a put on the lock without asking if I wanted it on.  He must have kept the care card and style insert too.


Oh, that’s frustrating on so many levels. I’m super picky and don’t like it when people mess with my stuff. Just leaves all the things alone; I’ll fix them myself! You’ll have to report back if you ask for a new box and dust bag. I’ve found it really hard to get the smell out of those, although it can be done, just takes time. It also depends on how saturated the item is. I really wish they would be more careful. Not everyone wants to smell like the perfume counter at Macy’s.


----------



## shillinggirl88

DME said:


> Oh, that’s frustrating on so many levels. I’m super picky and don’t like it when people mess with my stuff. Just leaves all the things alone; I’ll fix them myself! You’ll have to report back if you ask for a new box and dust bag. I’ve found it really hard to get the smell out of those, although it can be done, just takes time. It also depends on how saturated the item is. I really wish they would be more careful. Not everyone wants to smell like the perfume counter at Macy’s.


Oh my gosh!  I am picky too!  I have my share of Coach handbags and if they have options all wrapped in the back I always ask for those so I can unwrap.  

I am sure the CA I work with would give me both no problem if I ask.  I actually got the the Speedy they had in the store - the new Cognac and piping alignment bothered me so I exchanged.  The male CA that wrapped up the first one put it in a box that wasn't wide enough really to match the base of the Speedy.  So I had asked upon exchange for a box with the replacement.  Gee....never had any of these issues before.


----------



## 23adeline

LulaLV said:


> @Classy&Fab i came here looking for info too! Lol! I’m surprised I haven’t been able to find anything yet either.
> 
> I have a really small YouTube channel where I primarily share new LV releases & unboxings. I’m planning a video on this bag that I will post on Friday, Sep 16. I’ll be sure to post a link here & all the details I can confirm so far.
> 
> I’ve only seen one very blurry pic of this bag in monogram canvas. (I’d love if it came in reverse monogram!!) I’ll see if I can ask my CA if it will come in other materials. The price and launch date are still TBA. My CA just told me “mid to late October” and pics aren’t available yet. I’ll post updates here as I get info.





LulaLV said:


> Were you able to get more info yet? I didn’t see anything else in this tread. I just got some info from my CA last week on this bag. It should be coming end of Oct. It’s smaller than the pochette metis and looks like it comes with both a chain and canvas strap. I have to look up exactly what she sent me. Did you want to know anything particular?





Classy&Fab said:


> Jumping in to say I, personally, would LOVE more info!  And thank you so much for the above details you’ve provided. I’ve been stalking this forum, Instagram, YouTube, etc, trying to find any more details, but haven’t been able to come across anyone who knows (or is sharing) anything else yet! It’s really exciting to know that it should be somewhere in between the size of the regular one and the micro, which is tempting to me but just so dang tiny! I do really love the beautiful chain on the Micro Métis but also love a canvas strap for practicality, so hearing that the new one should have both is really great. I’m curious to know the dimensions and price, and hope photos are released soon. Thank you again for sharing what you know! I’d begun to wonder if it was actually going to happen next month or not.





EveyB said:


> Thank you for sharing this info! Do you happen to know if it comes in Empreinte too and if yes which colours or only monogram canvas?
> And is the canvas strap like those of the new Almas? Thanks!


Are you talking about this Metis East West?
	

		
			
		

		
	



My online CS said the dimension is 21.5cm x 6cm x 13.5cm , price is higher than normal PM ,  it’s MYR12800 here, will be launched end of this month . 
My CS created order for me .


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Are you talking about this Metis East West?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608825
> 
> My online CS said the dimension is 21.5cm x 6cm x 13.5cm , price is higher than normal PM ,  it’s MYR12800 here, will be launched end of this month .
> My CS created order for me .


Thanks so much Adeline! Do you happen to know if it comes in Empreinte too?


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> Are you talking about this Metis East West?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608825
> 
> My online CS said the dimension is 21.5cm x 6cm x 13.5cm , price is higher than normal PM ,  it’s MYR12800 here, will be launched end of this month .
> My CS created order for me .


do you have the SKU for that bag?


----------



## LulaLV

Emphosix said:


> Emphosix said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have the SKU for that bag?
Click to expand...

It’s M46279


----------



## LulaLV

23adeline said:


> Are you talking about this Metis East West?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608825
> 
> My online CS said the dimension is 21.5cm x 6cm x 13.5cm , price is higher than normal PM ,  it’s MYR12800 here, will be launched end of this month .
> My CS created order for me .


Yes!! This is the bag.  thanks for the additional info. You mean it will be released at the end of September in Malaysia? In the US, my CA can’t order yet. Release date here is still October (that I know).


----------



## KimLV

23adeline said:


> Are you talking about this Metis East West?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608825
> 
> My online CS said the dimension is 21.5cm x 6cm x 13.5cm , price is higher than normal PM ,  it’s MYR12800 here, will be launched end of this month .
> My CS created order for me .


I’ve been anxiously waiting to see this one. I feel like there is too much going on with the straps, vachetta, formal chain, and the ‘tacky’ snap adjustable leather strap. (I’ve never liked this style of strap).The chain seems too formal for this bag, and why didn’t they keep the popular adjustable buckle monogram strap as the original bag!!?  LV keeps failing lately on bag straps.


----------



## Cathindy

KimLV said:


> I’ve been anxiously waiting to see this one. I feel like there is too much going on with the straps, vachetta, formal chain, and the ‘tacky’ snap adjustable leather strap. (I’ve never liked this style of strap).The chain seems too formal for this bag, and why didn’t they keep the popular adjustable buckle monogram strap as the original bag!!?  LV keeps failing lately on bag straps.



Totally agree with you! Let’s hope the final product is changed for the better


----------



## DME

shillinggirl88 said:


> Oh my gosh!  I am picky too!  I have my share of Coach handbags and if they have options all wrapped in the back I always ask for those so I can unwrap.
> 
> I am sure the CA I work with would give me both no problem if I ask.  I actually got the the Speedy they had in the store - the new Cognac and piping alignment bothered me so I exchanged.  The male CA that wrapped up the first one put it in a box that wasn't wide enough really to match the base of the Speedy.  So I had asked upon exchange for a box with the replacement.  Gee....never had any of these issues before.


I’m glad it’s not just me who is picky!

Ugh, boxes and dust bags. I have had to ask more than once recently for a different dust bag because whoever wrapped the purchase crammed my item in one that’s too small. I decline boxes for in-store purchases, but they come with them no matter what I request for anything my CA ships to me. I have been less than pleased with those, too, since they are either way too big or too small. I own enough LV to know they have a size that would work better, but they appear to simply rush. I agree these issues are new over the last few years. I never used to have these problems.


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> I was interested and texted my CA. He said the hardware is gold colored.
> View attachment 5608742


Oh @brnicutie,  I'm holding out hope that it actually is *rose gold* and will be pleasantly surprised !!  Then again,  if it's just plain yellow gold,  it's still pretty ... but not as "special" as R.G.  and enough to add to my bag "family"


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> do you have the SKU for that bag?


there isn’t any official pic yet


----------



## Classy&Fab

23adeline said:


> Are you talking about this Metis East West?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608825
> 
> My online CS said the dimension is 21.5cm x 6cm x 13.5cm , price is higher than normal PM ,  it’s MYR12800 here, will be launched end of this month .
> My CS created order for me .


Thank you so much for sharing this @23adeline! This is the first pic I’ve seen, so it’s very exciting. That being said … I’m not sure I’m actually loving it as much as I thought I would! I think I’ll need to go see it in person, or at least wait to see more pics when it’s released online. It’s interesting that it will be released earlier where you are than here in the US. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## 23adeline

Classy&Fab said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this @23adeline! This is the first pic I’ve seen, so it’s very exciting. That being said … I’m not sure I’m actually loving it as much as I thought I would! I think I’ll need to go see it in person, or at least wait to see more pics when it’s released online. It’s interesting that it will be released earlier where you are than here in the US. Thanks again for sharing!


You’re welcome. I’ll post more pics after I received it. 
Actually I was thinking to buy the micro Metis because it’s so cute, but it’s such a useless ‘bag’ with high price tag   I’m glad that I was able to control myself. This Metis EW is at least a more practical size to have, but I don’t like the shoulder strap , I know it would be too short for me. I might have to use other strap


----------



## Classy&Fab

23adeline said:


> You’re welcome. I’ll post more pics after I received it.
> Actually I was thinking to buy the micro Metis because it’s so cute, but it’s such a useless ‘bag’ with high price tag   I’m glad that I was able to control myself. This Metis EW is at least a more practical size to have, but I don’t like the shoulder strap , I know it would be too short for me. I might have to use other strap


Can’t wait to see your pics! I’m actually still considering the Micro Métis. I know it would be too small for most, but I love tiny bags and really only need a bag to fit my cardholder, key fob, and a lipgloss. I’d prefer it to also fit my phone, but I have an iPhone 13 mini & it might be able to squeeze in the back of the micro w/o a case? I’ve seen a few comments online claiming it does fit the mini iPhone, but I need to verify it for myself.

I think the micro is cuter (just because all tiny things are cuter IMHO!), but this new East-West version is certainly more practical! I’ll probably just have to take a trip to my local boutique next month and compare them side-by-side. I’m really excited to see pics and reviews starting to trickle out in the next few weeks and months.


----------



## shillinggirl88

DME said:


> I’m glad it’s not just me who is picky!
> 
> Ugh, boxes and dust bags. I have had to ask more than once recently for a different dust bag because whoever wrapped the purchase crammed my item in one that’s too small. I decline boxes for in-store purchases, but they come with them no matter what I request for anything my CA ships to me. I have been less than pleased with those, too, since they are either way too big or too small. I own enough LV to know they have a size that would work better, but they appear to simply rush. I agree these issues are new over the last few years. I never used to have these problems.


Yes, we do know they have the boxes that fit!  

I am going to be in the area the end of the week so may stop in to show CA the Speedy since she wasn't there when I picked it up.  Then maybe ask for new dust bag.  I too don't care about the boxes too much.


----------



## MichaeleE

I saw this today on instagram. Does anyone have more info (or better pictures) on the Catruck? Does it open? The price? Thanks!


----------



## Cathindy

MichaeleE said:


> View attachment 5609696
> 
> I saw this today on instagram. Does anyone have more info (or better pictures) on the Catruck? Does it open? The price? Thanks!



I was browsing the website today for bagcharms and I just happened to see it! Here you go, it’s atb:


----------



## TMT16

travelbliss said:


> Oh @brnicutie,  I'm holding out hope that it actually is *rose gold* and will be pleasantly surprised !! Then again, if it's just plain yellow gold, it's still pretty ... but not as "special" as R.G. and enough to add to my bag "family"


I confirmed with my SA and he said it’s rose gold hardware. The very first bag with the hardware color


----------



## brnicutie

TMT16 said:


> I confirmed with my SA and he said it’s rose gold hardware. The very first bag with the hardware color


After reading your comment I had my CA double check. It is rose gold. He texted too fast and forgot to put rose in front of the gold. He also said that it's open to order right now. I'm tempted.


----------



## Emphosix

brnicutie said:


> After reading your comment I had my CA double check. It is rose gold. He texted too fast and forgot to put rose in front of the gold. He also said that it's open to order right now. I'm tempted.


Definetly one of the most gorgeous capucines out there at the moment. That one and the one in December should definetly end up in your collection


----------



## brnicutie

Emphosix said:


> Definetly one of the most gorgeous capucines out there at the moment. That one and the one in December should definetly end up in your collection


I told my CA the same thing, which means no Christmas Animations for me this year.


----------



## Fernsmum

Emphosix said:


> Definetly one of the most gorgeous capucines out there at the moment. That one and the one in December should definetly end up in your collection


Really interested in the Capuccines in December


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> I told my CA the same thing, which means no Christmas Animations for me this year.


Imo a beautiful Capucines is way better than several of the (always similar) Christmas Animations.


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> You’re welcome. I’ll post more pics after I received it.
> Actually I was thinking to buy the micro Metis because it’s so cute, but it’s such a useless ‘bag’ with high price tag   I’m glad that I was able to control myself. This Metis EW is at least a more practical size to have, but I don’t like the shoulder strap , I know it would be too short for me. I might have to use other strap


When are you supposed to receive it? Could you ask your SA if this will come out in Empreinte? Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> When are you supposed to receive it? Could you ask your SA if this will come out in Empreinte? Thank you!


My SA said it only comes in monogram 
Normally when stock is available, they will send me an email , and I’ll inform them to send me payment link . So far I haven’t received any email, my SA said I’ll be the first person to receive it here from the online side


----------



## TMT16

Fernsmum said:


> Really interested in the Capuccines in December


Did I miss photos of these capucines


----------



## Fernsmum

TMT16 said:


> Did I miss photos of these capucines


No photos released yet but @Emphosix mentioned a special Asnieres one which I really interested in


----------



## Chrissy14223

I noticed the Garden Keepall was never listed on the US website.  I'm wondering if that will significantly increase it's value in the future if I decided to sell it.  Thoughts?  I don't really know about owning pieces that aren't ever listed on the website.  Just recently decided to start buying the 45's.


----------



## ProShopper1

Fernsmum said:


> No photos released yet but @Emphosix mentioned a special Asnieres one which I really interested in


I couldn't find the original post, and Google just says it's a place in France. Any ideas what an Asnieres capucines would look like?


----------



## njariesgirly

I feel like we don't get to see pictures of the new bags coming out anymore...‍♀️ Anyone else?


----------



## brnicutie

ProShopper1 said:


> I couldn't find the original post, and Google just says it's a place in France. Any ideas what an Asnieres capucines would look like?


When my CA showed me on his phone it was navy blue with gold flowers.


----------



## Emphosix

njariesgirly said:


> I feel like we don't get to see pictures of the new bags coming out anymore...‍♀️ Anyone else?


That’s because new bags will launch in October again, and pictures are available approx. 1 month before   
LV released sooooo many new collections each month this year, only in august and September they did some small „pause“.


----------



## ProShopper1

brnicutie said:


> When my CA showed me on his phone it was navy blue with gold flowers.


That sounds pretty! Are the flowers metal like the black version?


----------



## Emphosix

I can finally share some of the new rose empreinte styles!

M81645



M81759


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Emphosix said:


> I can finally share some of the new rose empreinte styles!
> 
> M81645
> View attachment 5610941
> 
> 
> M81759
> View attachment 5610942


Thank you for sharing the pictures. I have been waiting to have a look on the rose! They look gorgeous!


----------



## nesia69

What other bags coming in this colour?


----------



## Emphosix

nesia69 said:


> What other bags coming in this colour?


OnTheGo
Neverfull
Metis
Bagatelle (I think it was that bag)
Carry All
Zippy coin
Zippy wallet
Felicie


----------



## njariesgirly

Emphosix said:


> That’s because new bags will launch in October again, and pictures are available approx. 1 month before
> LV released sooooo many new collections each month this year, only in august and September they did some small „pause“.


But foxylv used to post so much and another Instagram too....I see nothing new anymore anywhere


----------



## brnicutie

ProShopper1 said:


> That sounds pretty! Are the flowers metal like the black version?


I don’t remember the black version, but the gold flowers are shimmery.


----------



## excalibur

njariesgirly said:


> But foxylv used to post so much and another Instagram too....I see nothing new anymore anywhere



You now have to subscribe (and pay monthly premium) to see her postings. I have stopped following her months ago.


----------



## dodgegirl21

excalibur said:


> You now have to subscribe (and pay monthly premium) to see her postings. I have stopped following her months ago.


Yes, but even now her ‘premium’ posting have nearly come to a hault. I know she was sick for a while. But just recently, she literally posted new stuff to her general account without posting to her subbie group first. Heavily considering stopping the premium subscription.


----------



## dodgegirl21

Emphosix said:


> I can finally share some of the new rose empreinte styles!
> 
> M81645
> View attachment 5610941
> 
> 
> M81759
> View attachment 5610942


Thank you so much for always being an amazing source for new collections!


----------



## excalibur

dodgegirl21 said:


> Yes, but even now her ‘premium’ posting have nearly come to a hault. I know she was sick for a while. But just recently, she literally posted new stuff to her general account without posting to her subbie group first. Heavily considering stopping the premium subscription.



Ah I see you subscribed. You can find tons of new collection here for free thanks to AMAZING members


----------



## travelbliss

TMT16 said:


> I confirmed with my SA and he said it’s rose gold hardware. The very first bag with the hardware color



Is it a lizard version as posted in #883 ?  I really need to see it in person.  Rose gold and rose leather (or if it's lizard) can be either too peachy or too pink,  too drab or too bright.   I'm just happy it will be rose-colored hardware....wow !!


----------



## Classy&Fab

dodgegirl21 said:


> Yes, but even now her ‘premium’ posting have nearly come to a hault. I know she was sick for a while. But just recently, she literally posted new stuff to her general account without posting to her subbie group first. Heavily considering stopping the premium subscription.


This is good to know, thanks! I’m a newish follower of hers and I was surprised by the lack of updates, but then I thought maybe it was because all of the content was going to her premium subscribers. So I was considering subscribing just to see if the experience was better, but it sounds like it’s not really. I did see her post about being quite sick for quite awhile, so I guess that explains her absence, but it sounded like she was planning to start posting more regularly and it’s still been a bit sporadic IMHO. I just rely on this forum and all of its lovely members; I find tPF is still the best resource!


----------



## excalibur

Yes this forum is very resourceful, we don’t need anything else


----------



## LulaLV

Morning, tPF friends!  as promised, I’m posting a video today on the pochette metis East West. Here’s the link below if you want to watch. If you aren’t into watching videos, here’s a quick summary:

US price I got from my CA is $2,910 USD ***unofficial & subject to change*** I thought this was high!

Size in inches is 8.5 x 5.3 x 2.4 so it will be slightly smaller than the pochette metis but big enough to fit a phone!! 

My CA wouldn’t provide an exact date but said “mid to end October”

Only confirmed material as of now is monogram canvas.

This basically confirms all the info shared by @23adeline (thank you!! )

I’m seriously debating between this bag or the regular pochette metis in reverse monogram. (I wish this one came in reverse!!)


----------



## TMT16

travelbliss said:


> Is it a lizard version as posted in #883 ?  I really need to see it in person.  Rose gold and rose leather (or if it's lizard) can be either too peachy or too pink,  too drab or too bright.   I'm just happy it will be rose-colored hardware....wow !!


It’s a metallic pink leather. I feel the color is a perfect rose gold. Pink with peachy tones  I preordered and can’t wait to see in person


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Emphosix said:


> OnTheGo
> Neverfull
> Metis
> Bagatelle (I think it was that bag)
> Carry All
> Zippy coin
> Zippy wallet
> Felicie


A Neverfull would be beyond


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

@Emphosix do you know when this (rose emp) collection will hit the U.K. please?


----------



## Emphosix

M20971 - New pillow collection


----------



## Emphosix

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> @Emphosix do you know when this (rose emp) collection will hit the U.K. please?


should be during october!


----------



## Emphosix

M20997 - new bag?!


----------



## Emphosix

M20991 - New wave metallic colors


----------



## Emphosix

M21024


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Emphosix said:


> should be during october!


Thank you xx


----------



## Classy&Fab

LulaLV said:


> Morning, tPF friends!  as promised, I’m posting a video today on the pochette metis East West. Here’s the link below if you want to watch. If you aren’t into watching videos, here’s a quick summary:
> 
> US price I got from my CA is $2,910 USD ***unofficial & subject to change*** I thought this was high!
> 
> Size in inches is 8.5 x 5.3 x 2.4 so it will be slightly smaller than the pochette metis but big enough to fit a phone!!
> 
> My CA wouldn’t provide an exact date but said “mid to end October”
> 
> Only confirmed material as of now is monogram canvas.
> 
> This basically confirms all the info shared by @23adeline (thank you!! )
> 
> I’m seriously debating between this bag or the regular pochette metis in reverse monogram. (I wish this one came in reverse!!)



Great video! I didn’t let myself watch it until I finished all my work for the day; it was a lovely treat to look forward to.  Thanks so much for sharing all these deets with us; I’m very curious to see it. I’m not sure how I feel about the new rectangular shape and the new straps vs. the original Métis, so I guess I’ll just have to be patient and wait to see official pictures whenever they come out.


----------



## LulaLV

Classy&Fab said:


> Great video! I didn’t let myself watch it until I finished all my work for the day; it was a lovely treat to look forward to.  Thanks so much for sharing all these deets with us; I’m very curious to see it. I’m not sure how I feel about the new rectangular shape and the new straps vs. the original Métis, so I guess I’ll just have to be patient and wait to see official pictures whenever they come out.


Aww thanks so much!! I appreciate that! ❤️ I really like the rectangular shape. It’s a fresh silhouette for this style! The inside will be interesting to see. I want to know if they kept 3 compartments like the pochette metis, or 2 like the micro metis.


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M21024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611919
> View attachment 5611921
> View attachment 5611923
> View attachment 5611916


A thousand thanks @Emphosix  for keeping us updated on the coming releases (for free !! ).


----------



## travelbliss

TMT16 said:


> It’s a metallic pink leather. I feel the color is a perfect rose gold. Pink with peachy tones  I preordered and can’t wait to see in person


Oh I will so be looking forward to your reveal @TMT16 !!!  Any idea what color the interior will be ???  Arrival date ??


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Emphosix said:


> I can finally share some of the new rose empreinte styles!
> 
> M81645
> View attachment 5610941
> 
> 
> M81759
> View attachment 5610942


Ooo this is pretty! I can’t wait to see the Métis!


----------



## AndreaM99

newaroundhere said:


> Does anyone know if LV plans to release a pochette Métis in the cognac?


I asked the same question at the boutique, and the answer is no.


----------



## TMT16

travelbliss said:


> Oh I will so be looking forward to your reveal @TMT16 !!!  Any idea what color the interior will be ???  Arrival date ??


I didn’t ask about interior color, since I was so excited about the LE RGHW. I guess that’s a surprise we’ll find out together  should be arriving by sept 29th!


----------



## breezyme

honeybunnyb said:


> Is the black and pink canvas going to be available in the compact wallet or just long?


it is only available in the sara wallet, the white canvas offers the zippy style. i don't know why they didn't make more options.


----------



## JWWIFE

Hi All, I preordered the Loop GM last week and now I am second guessing due to the Pochette Métis East West…. Pochette Métis East West reminds me of the LV Favorite that they discontinued…This size looks so perfect.. Anyone Preordered the Loop GM?


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> Oh I will so be looking forward to your reveal @TMT16 !!!  Any idea what color the interior will be ???  Arrival date ??





TMT16 said:


> I didn’t ask about interior color, since I was so excited about the LE RGHW. I guess that’s a surprise we’ll find out together  should be arriving by sept 29th!


I was going back and forth with my CA about this bag. I finally told him that I’d get one from him.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> I was going back and forth with my CA about this bag. I finally told him that I’d get one from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612539
> View attachment 5612540
> View attachment 5612541
> View attachment 5612542
> View attachment 5612543


Such a gorgeous gorgeous bag! So excited for you!


----------



## Doodles825

Both shades are gorgeous


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Doodles825 said:


> Both shades are gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5612570


O M G!!! Two cognac queens in one pic  Both look amazing!!!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Such a gorgeous gorgeous bag! So excited for you!


Thank you so much, Ali! I've been eyeing a Capucines for a while and finally decided on this one. I'm not a fan of pink, but love the pink gold hardware. Hopefully, it's a more muted shade of pink. It has a golden shimmer overlay that will tone it down.


----------



## LulaLV

brnicutie said:


> I was going back and forth with my CA about this bag. I finally told him that I’d get one from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612539
> View attachment 5612540
> View attachment 5612541
> View attachment 5612542
> View attachment 5612543


Wow this is stunning! Congrats


----------



## brnicutie

LulaLV said:


> Wow this is stunning! Congrats


Thanks, Lula! Hopefully, it's as stunning in person.


----------



## Prettyluxthings

Emphosix said:


> M20971 - New pillow collection
> View attachment 5611877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611880
> 
> View attachment 5611881


Wow thanks for sharing! This is so different that what I expected. 

Do you have photos of the other bags in this collection too? The multi pochette and palm spring?


----------



## Cathindy

I came across this account with lots of pictures of upcoming FW collections! These pictures are already from May so I guess all these items are subject to change.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I c


Cathindy said:


> I came across this account with lots of pictures of upcoming FW collections! These pictures are already from May so I guess all these items are subject to change.



I came across this one that I had not seen before also. It was on LouisVuitton_passione stories on Insta a few days ago from memory, but I could be wrong. I kinda like it!

Edit: I just saw you posted this recently on another page .


----------



## Cathindy

The new size Pochette Métis!   What do you all think? I was really waiting for this one but decided not to jump on it. But I do look forward to real life pictures, unboxings and reviews! I hope it comes in fun LE’s and/or leather in the future.


----------



## Emphosix




----------



## Emphosix

M46302


----------



## Emphosix

M46286


----------



## AndreaM99

Emphosix said:


> M46302



Oh No! I was hoping that this bicolor Giant monogram will go away (finally). I guess, I need to be more patient. Please, no offense to those who like it, I simply do not find it elegant and it is hard to combine it with outfits. 


Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5613702


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> The new size Pochette Métis!   What do you all think? I was really waiting for this one but decided not to jump on it. But I do look forward to real life pictures, unboxings and reviews! I hope it comes in fun LE’s and/or leather in the future.



I really like the shape and that it is also a shoulder bag. Hopefully it will come out in Empreinte!


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> M46286
> 
> View attachment 5613704


Thank you @Emphosix ! Please share the Carryall if you have it...I hope it's the MM size.   Hehhe


----------



## denisyasha

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5613700


Thank you for sharing! May I know what is the material? (Sorry if it has been shared before, been quite a while since I was off from the forum)


----------



## 23adeline

The official photo finally appeared in my order page , Pochette Metis East West


----------



## Bumbles

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5613700


This is interesting….


----------



## Bumbles

Hi @Emphosix do you have any more details on the noe shearling? Any price, code or launch date? Or more pics would be great. I’m gathering it is the neonoe bb in size?? Thanks


----------



## Doodles825

Bumbles said:


> Hi @Emphosix do you have any more details on the noe shearling? Any price, code or launch date? Or more pics would be great. I’m gathering it is the neonoe bb in size?? Thanks


I saw this posted on RED


----------



## Classy&Fab

Cathindy said:


> The new size Pochette Métis!   What do you all think? I was really waiting for this one but decided not to jump on it. But I do look forward to real life pictures, unboxings and reviews! I hope it comes in fun LE’s and/or leather in the future.



Couldn’t agree more! I was planning to get this one, but I don’t love it as much as I thought I would. I actually love the square shape of the original Métis and was hoping for a scaled-down version somewhere in between the size of the original and the micro. Something along the size and shape of the Chanel Square Mini, or even a
tad bigger, but not rectangular. Hopefully they release something like that some day! In the meantime, I will enjoy everyone’s pics of the East-West and see if my mind changes with time.


----------



## Bumbles

Doodles825 said:


> I saw this posted on RED
> 
> View attachment 5613932


Thank you. That’s great. And is that usd?


----------



## Emphosix

MCBadian07 said:


> Thank you @Emphosix ! Please share the Carryall if you have it...I hope it's the MM size.   Hehhe


I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.

M46288



M46289



M46292


----------



## Emphosix

Bumbles said:


> Hi @Emphosix do you have any more details on the noe shearling? Any price, code or launch date? Or more pics would be great. I’m gathering it is the neonoe bb in size?? Thanks


i only have pictures of the lockit at the moment. But the Noe should be up soon.

Launch should be October 14th. For shearling and pillow collection.

M46318


----------



## Emphosix

Also some more pillow…

M21053



M21056



M21057



M21069


----------



## Emphosix

Some new capucines  

M21150



M21166



M21168



M21121


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

23adeline said:


> The official photo finally appeared in my order page , Pochette Metis East West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613891


ohhh the strap is in monogram canvas looking forward to the modeling pictures


----------



## Bumbles

Thanks E, this is super cute!


Emphosix said:


> i only have pictures of the lockit at the moment. But the Noe should be up soon.
> 
> Launch should be October 14th. For shearling and pillow collection.
> 
> M46318


----------



## 23adeline

Marie. Alyssa said:


> ohhh the strap is in monogram canvas looking forward to the modeling pictures


Yes, monogram but the buttons type, hope it’s not too short for me


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Yes, monogram but the buttons type, hope it’s not too short for me


I don’t think it is. It‘s now way longer than what it used to be for instance for the Empreinte Multi Pochette.


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> I don’t think it is. It‘s now way longer than what it used to be for instance for the Empreinte Multi Pochette.


Hope you are right 
I had to use other strap or chain for my Empreinte MPA the wild at heart version


----------



## TangerineKandy

Classy&Fab said:


> Couldn’t agree more! I was planning to get this one, but I don’t love it as much as I thought I would. I actually love the square shape of the original Métis and was hoping for a scaled-down version somewhere in between the size of the original and the micro. Something along the size and shape of the Chanel Square Mini, or even a
> tad bigger, but not rectangular. Hopefully they release something like that some day! In the meantime, I will enjoy everyone’s pics of the East-West and see if my mind changes with time.


I feel the exact same way!


----------



## Sina99

Emphosix said:


> I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.
> 
> M46288
> View attachment 5613948
> 
> 
> Thank you for pics! Love this design with zipper top!


----------



## lilly2002

Emphosix said:


> I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.
> 
> M46288
> View attachment 5613948
> 
> 
> M46289
> View attachment 5613949
> 
> 
> M46292
> View attachment 5613950


eeeeeekkkk this is the exact bag i have been looking for, do you know the release date?


----------



## MaggyH

Cathindy said:


> I came across this account with lots of pictures of upcoming FW collections! These pictures are already from May so I guess all these items are subject to change.



Thank you for posting, I actually quite like the new Pochette Metis! Is the price in USD?


----------



## Cathindy

MaggyH said:


> Thank you for posting, I actually quite like the new Pochette Metis! Is the price in USD?



Yes! $2910 is in US dollars


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.
> 
> M46288
> View attachment 5613948
> 
> 
> M46289
> View attachment 5613949
> 
> 
> M46292
> View attachment 5613950


Thank youuuu!!


----------



## ProShopper1

Emphosix said:


> Some new capucines
> 
> M21150
> View attachment 5613986
> 
> 
> M21166
> View attachment 5613987
> 
> 
> M21168
> View attachment 5613988
> 
> 
> M21121
> View attachment 5613985


Any idea which size the navy one is?


----------



## travelbliss

This ....


----------



## MegPoort

Happened to go into LV in San Diego on Labor Day and snagged this beauty!!! Was NOT planning on purchasing anymore bags this year... but saw the COGNAC and it was love at first sight. SA said he didn't even know how they had it still! I guess someone had reserved it and not purchased! 
It is the most gorgeous brown... almost identical to hermes GOLD.


----------



## Peonydaisy

I just saw these shearling bags on chinese social media




Why can’t the original diane have the vachetta strap like this version?!?!


----------



## Grande Latte

MegPoort said:


> Happened to go into LV in San Diego on Labor Day and snagged this beauty!!! Was NOT planning on purchasing anymore bags this year... but saw the COGNAC and it was love at first sight. SA said he didn't even know how they had it still! I guess someone had reserved it and not purchased!
> It is the most gorgeous brown... almost identical to hermes GOLD.
> 
> View attachment 5614510


Dang! The bag and you both look gorgeous!     
Love your accent navy wall btw.


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> The official photo finally appeared in my order page , Pochette Metis East West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613891


Can't say I'm in love with this bag. But the strap and the chain are very useful on other bags too! Value added.


----------



## Cathindy

MegPoort said:


> Happened to go into LV in San Diego on Labor Day and snagged this beauty!!! Was NOT planning on purchasing anymore bags this year... but saw the COGNAC and it was love at first sight. SA said he didn't even know how they had it still! I guess someone had reserved it and not purchased!
> It is the most gorgeous brown... almost identical to hermes GOLD.
> 
> View attachment 5614510



This bag looks made for you! You are beautiful, love your style


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

Does anyone know pricing for this onthego?


----------



## Cathindy

Lots of new FW mens items! There’s also RTW and shoes but will keep it to the bags/SLG here


----------



## DrTr

MegPoort said:


> Happened to go into LV in San Diego on Labor Day and snagged this beauty!!! Was NOT planning on purchasing anymore bags this year... but saw the COGNAC and it was love at first sight. SA said he didn't even know how they had it still! I guess someone had reserved it and not purchased!
> It is the most gorgeous brown... almost identical to hermes GOLD.
> 
> View attachment 5614510


You look lovely with your new bag and love your home!! Congratulations on finding your beauty


----------



## octoberrrush

MegPoort said:


> Happened to go into LV in San Diego on Labor Day and snagged this beauty!!! Was NOT planning on purchasing anymore bags this year... but saw the COGNAC and it was love at first sight. SA said he didn't even know how they had it still! I guess someone had reserved it and not purchased!
> It is the most gorgeous brown... almost identical to hermes GOLD.
> 
> View attachment 5614510


This is so stunning & looks great on you!!! Making me want one too…


----------



## Emphosix

M21348



M46293



M21049


----------



## Emphosix

Anyone wants to see the new Twists Colors? I have like 15 different models... not sure if someone is interested in them


----------



## Emphosix

Here is "rooms with a view" preview  Comes with red and blue structures
M81757


----------



## Cathindy

Emphosix said:


> Anyone wants to see the new Twists Colors? I have like 15 different models... not sure if someone is interested in them



I won’t buy them but I’m always interested in eye candy


----------



## Doodles825




----------



## lilly2002

@Emphosix do ytou know the price of this and a release month/date?


----------



## travelbliss

Doodles825 said:


>



@brnicutie , @TMT16 .... well what do you think ??? I LVoe how it "shimmers" ...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> Here is "rooms with a view" preview  Comes with red and blue structures
> M81757
> 
> View attachment 5614931
> View attachment 5614932
> 
> View attachment 5614934


I like this..is it part of the mens collection? When does it come out?


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> @brnicutie , @TMT16 .... well what do you think ??? I LVoe how it "shimmers" ...


Thanks for sharing this @travelbliss. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cathindy said:


> Lots of new FW mens items! There’s also RTW and shoes but will keep it to the bags/SLG here



I love this graffiti collection…


----------



## Babxie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love this graffiti collection…


I quite like the key pouch. Am wondering if the back colors are the same or different colors. If different colors, that’ll be cool.


----------



## TMT16

travelbliss said:


> @brnicutie , @TMT16 .... well what do you think ??? I LVoe how it "shimmers" ...


the shimmers make it extra gorgeous!! It is pinker than I thought it’d be but I really won’t know until I see it. Hopefully it’s a true rose gold in person


----------



## Melli12

lilly2002 said:


> @Emphosix do ytou know the price of this and a release month/date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615066


And I would like to know the size and will there be a PM and MM maybe?


----------



## Emphosix

Melli12 said:


> And I would like to know the size and will there be a PM and MM maybe?


Black comes in PM and MM size.
White should be PM size. 
Beige should be PM size. 
Launch is October 28th. 

No price so far


----------



## Emphosix

lilly2002 said:


> @Emphosix do ytou know the price of this and a release month/date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615066


Price not.. but launch is October 28th!


----------



## Emphosix

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I like this..is it part of the mens collection? When does it come out?


Yes this is men’s collection, launching on November 17th


----------



## octoberrrush

Like clockwork, this gets posted to IG and watermarked 


Emphosix said:


> Here is "rooms with a view" preview  Comes with red and blue structures
> M81757
> 
> View attachment 5614931
> View attachment 5614932
> 
> View attachment 5614934


----------



## octoberrrush

Cathindy said:


> I came across this account with lots of pictures of upcoming FW collections! These pictures are already from May so I guess all these items are subject to change.



Thanks for sharing! I’m loving the new bag. Anyone happen to have an idea of the Yayoi Kusama release dates?


----------



## baghabitz34

Emphosix said:


> I can finally share some of the new rose empreinte styles!
> 
> M81645
> View attachment 5610941
> 
> 
> M81759
> View attachment 5610942


Thanks for sharing pics. The color is so pretty. I think I may get the wallet.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> Yes this is men’s collection, launching on November 17th


Thank you!


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy First Day of Fall Everybody! ❤️


----------



## Cathindy

First real life look at the Pochette Métis EW!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Cathindy said:


> First real life look at the Pochette Métis EW!



love how these pictures tell us the size of the new metis


----------



## *JJ*

@Emphosix do you know if there will be an empreinte metis east west later this year?


----------



## Emphosix

*JJ* said:


> @Emphosix do you know if there will be an empreinte metis east west later this year?


Not this year, haven’t seen anything yet. Maybe next year, if the current one sells well


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Cathindy said:


> First real life look at the Pochette Métis EW!



Thanks for sharing hun - it’s interesting to see a real life shot! Tbh I find that the lock looks very heavy and large for such a small bag … I still prefer the original PM mono - it’s good for my wallet!


----------



## Moxisox

Cathindy said:


> First real life look at the Pochette Métis EW!



I really like the size of the PM EW, but oy, I can’t stop looking at how crooked the closure is sewn on the top flap. Hopefully they won’t all be like this.


----------



## mr_romain.lv

Emphosix said:


> Here is "rooms with a view" preview  Comes with red and blue structures
> M81757
> 
> View attachment 5614931
> View attachment 5614932
> 
> View attachment 5614934


Hi Emphosix!

Thanks a lot for these pics?
Do you also have HD pics for the passport cover please?

Thank you so much.

Romain.


----------



## MaggyH

AndreaM99 said:


> Happy First Day of Fall Everybody! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5615784


That's a beautiful photo! I went to see this bag at the store today, but sadly they only had it in Dune.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

@Emphosix what are your thoughts on the blur monogram hobo cruiser? I tried it and like it but not sure worth keeping? I am liking more of the mens bags and feel comfortable as a gal wearing guys bags…


----------



## AndreaM99

MaggyH said:


> That's a beautiful photo! I went to see this bag at the store today, but sadly they only had it in Dune.


Thank you! Yes, unfortunately is it slowly but surely becoming more and more unavailable. Depends on your location, but there are still some available in the US, Asia and in Europe. I hope you will be able to locate one. If you are seriously interested, act now! Crossing fingers!


----------



## excalibur

Moxisox said:


> I really like the size of the PM EW, but oy, I can’t stop looking at how crooked the closure is sewn on the top flap. Hopefully they won’t all be like this.



Yeah I noticed that too. If so, the EW edition would be so ewwww


----------



## MaggyH

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you! Yes, unfortunately is it slowly but surely becoming more and more unavailable. Depends on your location, but there are still some available in the US, Asia and in Europe. I hope you will be able to locate one. If you are seriously interested, act now! Crossing fingers!


Thank you Andrea! It's showing available on line here in Europe, so I will just go ahead order it. Mind you, it's showing 4-5 weeks delay in dispatch, so I will have to wait for some time.


----------



## travelbliss

Cathindy said:


> First real life look at the Pochette Métis EW!



It really is cute....the price..........not so much for what u _actually get_ (Monogram)


----------



## Classy&Fab

Cathindy said:


> First real life look at the Pochette Métis EW!



It’s interesting because I actually like the new size better than I initially did, now that I’m starting to see some real-life photos & videos of it in context with the other sizes & being modeled by CAs. I was hoping for the sake of my wallet that it wouldn’t grow on me, but it already is, a bit.  I think I’ll just need to go in person and try it on next month. I do hope the wonky lock/vachetta tab alignment in the first pic isn’t a widespread issue tho, because that doesn’t look great.


----------



## EveyB

travelbliss said:


> It really is cute....the price..........not so much for what u _actually get_ (Monogram)


I really hope it comes out in Empreinte and that the price is similar to the mono version and not so much higher because imo the current price would be ok for leather but not canvas.


----------



## Emphosix

M46301



M46317



M46319



M21197
	

		
			
		

		
	




M21198


----------



## Emphosix

M81716


----------



## Emphosix

M46356


----------



## ccbaggirl89

travelbliss said:


> This ....
> 
> View attachment 5614492


So beautiful!


----------



## mr_romain.lv

Emphosix said:


> M46356
> View attachment 5618772


Thx! 
Do you have an HD pic for the passport cover please?


----------



## Emphosix

mr_romain.lv said:


> Thx!
> Do you have an HD pic for the passport cover please?


At the moment I don’t have it :/ but it will post as soon I have it!


----------



## mr_romain.lv

Emphosix said:


> At the moment I don’t have it :/ but it will post as soon I have it!


OK. Thanks for your answer. 
Can't wait to have this pic!


----------



## *JJ*

Emphosix said:


> M21198





Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5618757



Oh my, silver HW on a black coussin  @Emphosix do you happen to know the release date for this?


----------



## TraceySH

Here's the pillow maxi in pink....my OTG MM also arrived today....


----------



## denisyasha

Emphosix said:


> M46356
> View attachment 5618772


Ahh finally Keepal 50 pic is out )
Thank you so much for sharing! Now I am in doubt of this, when it is on keepal XS, the “room view” is a nice touch, but in larger keepal, I am unsure :’(


----------



## _jlv

Emphosix said:


> M46301
> View attachment 5618748
> 
> 
> M46317
> View attachment 5618750
> 
> 
> M46319
> View attachment 5618752
> 
> 
> M21197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618755
> 
> 
> M21198
> View attachment 5618757


Do you know if the rose/creme pieces are a limited release?


----------



## travelbliss

Oh dear ......  THIS !!!  .....  
Merry Christmas to ME !!


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M46301
> View attachment 5618748
> 
> 
> M46317
> View attachment 5618750
> 
> 
> M46319
> View attachment 5618752
> 
> 
> M21197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618755
> 
> 
> M21198
> View attachment 5618757



Thank you @Emphosix for the pics !!  Nice to finally see the face (avatar)  of the wonderful TPFer who is so generous with sharing the info and sneak peeks of upcoming LVoelies !!


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> Oh dear ......  THIS !!!  .....
> Merry Christmas to ME !!
> 
> View attachment 5619177


This icy blue color is stunning!


----------



## octoberrrush

Emphosix said:


> M46356
> View attachment 5618772


Aww man! This is so beautiful  Thanks @Emphosix


----------



## obrecsa

Emphosix said:


> I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.
> 
> M46288
> View attachment 5613948
> 
> 
> M46289
> View attachment 5613949
> 
> 
> M46292
> View attachment 5613950


any idea on price?


----------



## Cathindy

obrecsa said:


> any idea on price?



PM size is going to be €2250. I think MM size will be €100 more like they usually do.


----------



## obrecsa

Cathindy said:


> PM size is going to be €2250. I think MM size will be €100 more like they usually do.


will this be available in the US?


----------



## nicole0612

denisyasha said:


> Ahh finally Keepal 50 pic is out )
> Thank you so much for sharing! Now I am in doubt of this, when it is on keepal XS, the “room view” is a nice touch, but in larger keepal, I am unsure :’(


Does this come in a smaller Keepall? I thought Keepall XS was discontinued? Is it coming in the new small keepall model?


----------



## mr_romain.lv

nicole0612 said:


> Does this come in a smaller Keepall? I thought Keepall XS was discontinued? Is it coming in the new small keepall model?


Yes, it comes in a Keepall 25.


----------



## nicole0612

mr_romain.lv said:


> Yes, it comes in a Keepall 25.
> 
> View attachment 5619558


Thank you! I had decided that the 25 was too large for me, but this changes everything. I love it!


----------



## Cathindy

Graffiti pre orders are open


----------



## Cathindy

Faded Monogram is also open for pre order


----------



## Babxie

Does anyone know how much is this streamer wearable wallet?


----------



## Emphosix

Ok I can finally share the blue Capucine, that is supposed to launch in December... but they changed the Design. The Flowers are now made from stones, before it was just golden paint, that looked a drawing and there were some more flowers..
Really upset about that change...


----------



## Emphosix

And some more things:

M21535




M21462




M21149




M21095



M21089




M46290



N81985
	

		
			
		

		
	




M81598


----------



## excalibur

@Emphosix you’re the BEST!
Perhaps you should watermark your photos so people won’t use yours and watermark with their IG names


----------



## Emphosix

excalibur said:


> @Emphosix you’re the BEST!
> Perhaps you should watermark your photos so people won’t use yours and watermark with their IG names


Hahaha I dont really care to be honest. All my work is for free and I love to share these with people. If someone wants to grab them, they are free to do that!


----------



## jenayb

Emphosix said:


> Ok I can finally share the blue Capucine, that is supposed to launch in December... but they changed the Design. The Flowers are now made from stones, before it was just golden paint, that looked a drawing and there were some more flowers..
> Really upset about that change...
> 
> View attachment 5620149
> 
> View attachment 5620150
> 
> View attachment 5620151
> View attachment 5620153
> View attachment 5620155



WOW. This is.... stunning.  

This gives me McQueen vibes a la the skull clutches. Gorgeous.


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Hahaha I dont really care to be honest. All my work is for free and I love to share these with people. If someone wants to grab them, they are free to do that!



Totally understand 
I just don’t get why they would claim as their own pics. I mean, they must have got the photos from an insider.

Your posts have been most helpful (but bad for my bank acct lol).


----------



## zita3000

Emphosix said:


> M46301
> View attachment 5618748
> 
> 
> M46317
> View attachment 5618750
> 
> 
> M46319
> View attachment 5618752
> 
> 
> M21197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618755
> 
> 
> M21198
> View attachment 5618757


So gorgeous. When does the pink bicolor collection and the shearling collection launch? Thank you!!


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> And some more things:
> 
> M21535
> View attachment 5620169
> 
> 
> 
> M21462
> View attachment 5620170
> 
> 
> 
> M21149
> View attachment 5620172
> 
> 
> 
> M21095
> View attachment 5620173
> 
> 
> M21089
> View attachment 5620174
> 
> 
> 
> M46290
> View attachment 5620175
> 
> 
> N819


Just LVoe seeing the coming attractions....and those Capucines are simply ....     thanks @Emphosix!!  Any chance u have a price for M21150 and the release date please ?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Emphosix said:


> Ok I can finally share the blue Capucine, that is supposed to launch in December... but they changed the Design. The Flowers are now made from stones, before it was just golden paint, that looked a drawing and there were some more flowers..
> Really upset about that change...
> 
> View attachment 5620149
> 
> View attachment 5620150
> 
> View attachment 5620151
> View attachment 5620153
> View attachment 5620155


Evidently I have not seen the earlier renditions of this design with the drawn flowers but this final iteration is still quite a showstopper! This will turn heads for sure!  stunning


----------



## Fernsmum

Emphosix said:


> Ok I can finally share the blue Capucine, that is supposed to launch in December... but they changed the Design. The Flowers are now made from stones, before it was just golden paint, that looked a drawing and there were some more flowers..
> Really upset about that change...
> 
> View attachment 5620149
> 
> View attachment 5620150
> 
> View attachment 5620151
> View attachment 5620153
> View attachment 5620155


Oh I'm disappointed too as not was expecting and does not remind me of Asnieires 
Thank you for sharing I can now discount this on my wishlist


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> And some more things:
> 
> M21535
> View attachment 5620169
> 
> 
> 
> M21462
> View attachment 5620170
> 
> 
> 
> M21149
> View attachment 5620172
> 
> 
> 
> M21095
> View attachment 5620173
> 
> 
> M21089
> View attachment 5620174
> 
> 
> 
> M46290
> View attachment 5620175
> 
> 
> N81985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620176
> 
> 
> M81598
> View attachment 5620177


@Emphosix Thanks for all the eye candy, as always YOU ARE THE BEST !


----------



## Bluepup18

When is this available? Thanks


----------



## _jlv

Has anyone seen if the rose/creme empreinte launches available on the website yet? I'm def looking into getting the felicie.


----------



## TMT16

Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Karen cares

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


So beautiful! I would stare at her all day


----------



## 19flowers

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


What a beauty!   congrats!


----------



## TokidokiM

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


Stunning bag,  love this color


----------



## brnicutie

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


Congrats, the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## mrslkc23

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


Wowww she's stunning!!! Congrats


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


OMG! She is a showstopper! The color and finish look truly amazing 
Congrats and wear her in good health!


----------



## mr_romain.lv

Emphosix said:


> M46356
> View attachment 5618772


Did you get the other HD pics for the "Room with a view" collection? Thx.


----------



## TMT16

Karen cares said:


> So beautiful! I would stare at her all day





19flowers said:


> What a beauty!   congrats!





TokidokiM said:


> Stunning bag,  love this color





brnicutie said:


> Congrats, the bag is gorgeous!





mrslkc23 said:


> Wowww she's stunning!!! Congrats





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> OMG! She is a showstopper! The color and finish look truly amazing
> Congrats and wear her in good health!



Thank you everyone  the RGHW is to die for as well ❤️


----------



## Bumbles

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


This is a stunning bag and colour


----------



## travelbliss

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


Oh .... simply ... fabulous !!!!! Congrats on owning this LVoely !!!


----------



## Mom2to2

CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> Does anyone know pricing for this onthego?
> View attachment 5614716


$3350. As per foxylv !!


----------



## LL777

Has anyone seen a Pochette Métis in the new rose color?


----------



## Mom2to2

Emphosix said:


> I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.
> 
> M46288
> View attachment 5613948
> 
> 
> M46289
> View attachment 5613949
> 
> 
> M46292
> View attachment 5613950


Beautiful!! Any idea when the release is?


----------



## travelbliss

@TMT16 and @brnicutie , here's the matching wallet to your gorgeous rose gold Capucines :


----------



## _jlv

I got to see the new rose/Creme bicolor empreinte in person and….it’s stunning. I think pictures don’t do it justice but it’s a lovely true rose color. I think I’m getting the Felicie!


----------



## Karen cares

travelbliss said:


> @TMT16 and @brnicutie , here's the matching wallet to your gorgeous rose gold Capucines :
> 
> View attachment 5622752


I was searching for this on the website and couldn't find it. Do you have the item number and price? Thanks!


----------



## escamillo

_jlv said:


> I got to see the new rose/Creme bicolor empreinte in person and….it’s stunning. I think pictures don’t do it justice but it’s a lovely true rose color. I think I’m getting the Felicie!


Saw this at the boutique today and fully agree. Beautiful color!


----------



## travelbliss

Karen cares said:


> I was searching for this on the website and couldn't find it. Do you have the item number and price? Thanks!


It's :  M81670
Price $ 910 usd


----------



## kosin30

TMT16 said:


> Got the goods today and I’m happy to report she’s a true rose gold!! I’m over the moon by her color in real life, absolutely gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5621276


How does it compare to the Stardust pink Capucine?


----------



## _jlv

LL777 said:


> Has anyone seen a Pochette Métis in the new rose color?


I posted a few yesterday! Here are some more w/ mod shots. I think it’s so beautiful in person!


----------



## ingenieux00

mr_romain.lv said:


> Yes, it comes in a Keepall 25.
> 
> View attachment 5619558


gah! I wish it had a leather strap like the larger keepall


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> I posted a few yesterday! Here are some more w/ mod shots. I think it’s so beautiful in person!
> 
> View attachment 5623734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623740


The colourway is gorgeous


----------



## LouisV76

LL777 said:


> Has anyone seen a Pochette Métis in the new rose color?


only on youtube….


----------



## Aliluvlv

mr_romain.lv said:


> Yes, it comes in a Keepall 25.
> 
> View attachment 5619558


Oh noooooooooooo! I thought for sure I was safe from any new releases, but this is sooooooo cool!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

_jlv said:


> I posted a few yesterday! Here are some more w/ mod shots. I think it’s so beautiful in person!
> 
> View attachment 5623734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623740


They are so gorgeous! May I know what color is the interior?  Which one did you get finally?


----------



## _jlv

Marie. Alyssa said:


> They are so gorgeous! May I know what color is the interior?  Which one did you get finally?


The color is a grey tone. I'm sorry I thought I had pictures of the inside. I'm picking up the felicie  because I also want the inserts in the pretty pink haha.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

_jlv said:


> The color is a grey tone. I'm sorry I thought I had pictures of the inside. I'm picking up the felicie  because I also want the inserts in the pretty pink haha.


Nice  Is the interior of felicie in microfiber or just cloth? I would rather it in cloth to prevent dirts if it is in light color. Looking forward to see more pictures from you with your new pinky felicie


----------



## LVtingting

Any idea when this gorgeous bag will be available?


----------



## Emphosix

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5624497
> 
> Any idea when this gorgeous bag will be available?


November!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5624497
> 
> Any idea when this gorgeous bag will be available?


I just told my CA I need this bag! Super cute


----------



## TMT16

kosin30 said:


> How does it compare to the Stardust pink Capucine?


The stardust pink was more of a baby pink with a blue/green pearlescent sheen it seems and this bag is more of a rose pink with gold pearlescent sheen. I have to say that I do like this one better


----------



## LVtingting

Emphosix said:


> November!


Thank you dear! You are amazing resourceful


----------



## lilly2002

@Emphosix do you have any measurements for this? super excited for it!

M46288


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I know it’s not for everyone but my Neonoe shearling baby just arrived in store and I’m headed to pick her up! First pic I have seen that’s not a stock photo! She’s so cute! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TokidokiM

jgodcheergrl said:


> I know it’s not for everyone but my Neonoe shearling baby just arrived in store and I’m headed to pick her up! First pic I have seen that’s not a stock photo! She’s so cute! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5625603


Love your bag, so soft and fluffy


----------



## MichaeleE

jgodcheergrl said:


> I know it’s not for everyone but my Neonoe shearling baby just arrived in store and I’m headed to pick her up! First pic I have seen that’s not a stock photo! She’s so cute! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5625603


I love this!  I like how the handle is plain.  I think in the original photos it was also shearling?  You'll have to post pictures of the interior!


----------



## Cathindy

jgodcheergrl said:


> I know it’s not for everyone but my Neonoe shearling baby just arrived in store and I’m headed to pick her up! First pic I have seen that’s not a stock photo! She’s so cute! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5625603



Love it!! Looks adorable indeed


----------



## bagsamplified

Emphosix said:


> Some new capucines
> 
> M21150
> View attachment 5613986
> 
> 
> M21166
> View attachment 5613987
> 
> 
> M21168
> View attachment 5613988
> 
> 
> M21121
> View attachment 5613985


Seeing the Capucines posts after the Pillow ones- I really want to see a Pillow Capucine released just for fun


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.
> 
> M46288
> View attachment 5613948
> 
> 
> M46289



Hi all, may I have your opinion? If you can only choose between the above carryall pm and speedy 20, which would you choose? I don’t normally carry ‘big’ bags so I only need one this size. 

I like speedy 20 as it’s so cute but my concern is the monogram one is ‘harder’ so it doesn’t stick well to our body when we carry crossbody. In comparison, the leather carryall seems softer and would look better crossbody. 

I understand they are both entirely different, that’s why I have trouble choosing.

Looking forward to your kind opinions


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> I only have some other carry all pictures so far, not from the pink empreinte. But should be up soon.
> 
> M46288
> View attachment 5613948


Hi @Emphosix, do you know if there’ll be cognac color for carryall pm?


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> Hi @Emphosix, do you know if there’ll be cognac color for carryall pm?


No :/ haven’t seen anything yet. Maybe if they release a second cognac collection


----------



## octoberrrush

Babxie said:


> Hi all, may I have your opinion? If you can only choose between the above carryall pm and speedy 20, which would you choose? I don’t normally carry ‘big’ bags so I only need one this size.
> 
> I like speedy 20 as it’s so cute but my concern is the monogram one is ‘harder’ so it doesn’t stick well to our body when we carry crossbody. In comparison, the leather carryall seems softer and would look better crossbody.
> 
> I understand they are both entirely different, that’s why I have trouble choosing.
> 
> Looking forward to your kind opinions


I think the carryall would work very well as a travel bag since the empriente version has a zip so that’s a plus!


----------



## Cathindy

Babxie said:


> Hi all, may I have your opinion? If you can only choose between the above carryall pm and speedy 20, which would you choose? I don’t normally carry ‘big’ bags so I only need one this size.
> 
> I like speedy 20 as it’s so cute but my concern is the monogram one is ‘harder’ so it doesn’t stick well to our body when we carry crossbody. In comparison, the leather carryall seems softer and would look better crossbody.
> 
> I understand they are both entirely different, that’s why I have trouble choosing.
> 
> Looking forward to your kind opinions



I would go for the Carry All if you only buy one. I think the Speedy is very adorable but because of the vachetta not a bag I would wear to any occasion. I also agree with you on the “boxy look” it can create. That’s also a reason for me to stick to Nano Speedy which lays better to my body. The Carry All in black leather is stunning too and care free! I think it will look very well on the body and with the adjustable strap you can either shoulder or crossbody carry the bag. I really like this one, could see myself add it too some day


----------



## mr_romain.lv

Emphosix said:


> M46356
> View attachment 5618772


Apparently, it will come in a Keepall 45 & 55.


----------



## _jlv

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Nice  Is the interior of felicie in microfiber or just cloth? I would rather it in cloth to prevent dirts if it is in light color. Looking forward to see more pictures from you with your new pinky felicie


The inside is cloth. It’s light so I feel it will get dirty, but I’m gonna baby her as much as I can. She is my first Felicie and so glad I waited for a color I was in love with!


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> The inside is cloth. It’s light so I feel it will get dirty, but I’m gonna baby her as much as I can. She is my first Felicie and so glad I waited for a color I was in love with!
> 
> View attachment 5628274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628279


This is such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Bumbles

jgodcheergrl said:


> I know it’s not for everyone but my Neonoe shearling baby just arrived in store and I’m headed to pick her up! First pic I have seen that’s not a stock photo! She’s so cute! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5625603


This is absolutely stunning! Did you take it home yet? What are you’re thoughts? I’m very interested in getting a shearling bag for winter so would love to know what you think of it. Can you post more internal and external pics for us please. Thank you


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

_jlv said:


> The inside is cloth. It’s light so I feel it will get dirty, but I’m gonna baby her as much as I can. She is my first Felicie and so glad I waited for a color I was in love with!
> 
> View attachment 5628274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628279


This is so lovelyThis rose makes the hardware looks like rosegold. Congrats on having a piece that sings your heart


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

_jlv said:


> The inside is cloth. It’s light so I feel it will get dirty, but I’m gonna baby her as much as I can. She is my first Felicie and so glad I waited for a color I was in love with!
> 
> View attachment 5628274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628279


Oh wow! She’s just stunning! You can literally see how gorgeous the leather feels from the pic. Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Cathindy

_jlv said:


> The inside is cloth. It’s light so I feel it will get dirty, but I’m gonna baby her as much as I can. She is my first Felicie and so glad I waited for a color I was in love with!
> 
> View attachment 5628274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628279



This is soooo beautiful!!   if I didn't already have two Felicie I would have totally bought this! Enjoy!


----------



## Emphosix

M21752


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Shearling bags are online now if anyone wants one!

NEO NOE
Locky BB
Diane


----------



## Babxie

I saw this posted by foxylv. Does anyone know if it is considered a new release?


----------



## Mom2to2

Emphosix said:


> Also some more pillow…
> 
> M21053
> View attachment 5613970
> 
> 
> M21056
> View attachment 5613971
> 
> 
> M21057
> View attachment 5613972
> 
> 
> M21069
> View attachment 5613978


When is the release date?? ❤️


----------



## MaggyH

Mom2to2 said:


> When is the release date?? ❤️


They are on the website already


----------



## allyloupuppy

MegPoort said:


> Happened to go into LV in San Diego on Labor Day and snagged this beauty!!! Was NOT planning on purchasing anymore bags this year... but saw the COGNAC and it was love at first sight. SA said he didn't even know how they had it still! I guess someone had reserved it and not purchased!
> It is the most gorgeous brown... almost identical to hermes GOLD.
> 
> View attachment 5614510





MegPoort said:


> Happened to go into LV in San Diego on Labor Day and snagged this beauty!!! Was NOT planning on purchasing anymore bags this year... but saw the COGNAC and it was love at first sight. SA said he didn't even know how they had it still! I guess someone had reserved it and not purchased!
> It is the most gorgeous brown... almost identical to hermes GOLD.
> 
> View attachment 5614510


My holy grail ! I have been saying for years that if LV ever makes a speedy in cognac leather that will be "THE"  bag. I am soooo happy with mine!!


----------



## Mom2to2

MaggyH said:


> They are on the website already


Yes! I saw after I posted the question! Sorry, but thanks!! ‍♀️


----------



## MaggyH

Mom2to2 said:


> Yes! I saw after I posted the question! Sorry, but thanks!! ‍♀️


No worries! Did you get something yet?


----------



## Mom2to2

MaggyH said:


> No worries! Did you get something yet?


NO! $4300 Canadian after tax almost $5000 for a nylon bag.  I love the On the Go but can’t bring myself to spend that much for that bag. Unfortunately ‍♀️


----------



## georgie_029832

Just got the look book through, I’m not one for monogram or logos so this bag really stole my heart, I am obsessed!!


----------



## denisyasha

georgie_029832 said:


> Just got the look book through, I’m not one for monogram or logos so this bag really stole my heart, I am obsessed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632145


Thank you for sharing! Could you share also other version of monogram and black leather? And may I ask the price?


----------



## georgie_029832

denisyasha said:


> Thank you for sharing! Could you share also other version of monogram and black leather? And may I ask the price?



Sure,

Monogram: M46358 / £2,650
Black: M21709 / £3,000


----------



## Njeph

georgie_029832 said:


> Sure,
> 
> Monogram: M46358 / £2,650
> Black: M21709 / £3,000
> 
> View attachment 5632158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632159


When do these come out?


----------



## denisyasha

georgie_029832 said:


> Sure,
> 
> Monogram: M46358 / £2,650
> Black: M21709 / £3,000
> 
> View attachment 5632158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632159


Thank you! It is beatiful! Do you know if pre order is open?


----------



## georgie_029832

17th of November is the pre order release date. 


Njeph said:


> When do these come out?






denisyasha said:


> Thank you! It is beatiful! Do you know if pre order is open?


----------



## grace-lee

denisyasha said:


> Thank you! It is beatiful! Do you know if pre order is open?


pre order should start 10/16. I believe they release on Nov.


----------



## brnicutie

georgie_029832 said:


> Just got the look book through, I’m not one for monogram or logos so this bag really stole my heart, I am obsessed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632145


This bag is gorgeous. Can you please post the sku and price for this one? Thank you.


----------



## LulaLV

travelbliss said:


> It's :  M81670
> Price $ 910 usd
> 
> View attachment 5623206


I’m so obsessed with these rose gold pieces!  I just saw this morning on IG that the Coussin will come in rose gold too. Anyone know if LV plans to make a rose gold Alma?? @Emphosix maybe?


----------



## Emphosix

LulaLV said:


> I’m so obsessed with these rose gold pieces!  I just saw this morning on IG that the Coussin will come in rose gold too. Anyone know if LV plans to make a rose gold Alma?? @Emphosix maybe?


There will be another alma, but unfortunately in blueish metallic :/ 
Nothing in rose gold. But as you mentioned, there will be a rose gold coussin and also a beltbag coussin in rose gold


----------



## Emphosix

brnicutie said:


> This bag is gorgeous. Can you please post the sku and price for this one? Thank you.


the sku is M21484 and price is 8150$    It’s Nomade leather as far as I know, so the price is not surprising


----------



## Pimpernel

Hi, I´ve browsed through this whole thread, but haven´t seen a Sarah Empreinte in Cognac - anyone knows if there will be one, and at what price point? Thank you in advance!


----------



## brnicutie

Emphosix said:


> the sku is M21484 and price is 8150$    It’s Nomade leather as far as I know, so the price is not surprising


Thanks for the info, @Emphosix! Maybe I'll stick to the cheaper version if I get it.


----------



## Njeph

Emphosix said:


> There will be another alma, but unfortunately in blueish metallic :/
> Nothing in rose gold. But as you mentioned, there will be a rose gold coussin and also a beltbag coussin in rose gold


Hi. Do you have a picture of the rose gold coussin? Thanks.


----------



## Iamminda

Emphosix said:


> There will be another alma, but unfortunately in blueish metallic :/
> Nothing in rose gold. But as you mentioned, there will be a rose gold coussin and also a beltbag coussin in rose gold



Hi. I was wondering if this bluish metallic Alma (BB?) will have a similar look to the rose pale (metallic-ish) Alma BB from 2 years ago?  Thank you .


----------



## travelbliss

Njeph said:


> Hi. Do you have a picture of the rose gold coussin? Thanks.


Found on IG :


----------



## Njeph

travelbliss said:


> Found on IG :
> 
> View attachment 5633200


Thanks! When does that come out? It’s awesome!


----------



## snibor

travelbliss said:


> Found on IG :
> 
> View attachment 5633200


Do we think this is a pm or mm? (Or bb?)


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Do we think this is a pm or mm? (Or bb?)


This one is a bb.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> This one is a bb.


Thank you!  It’s very pretty


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Thank you!  It’s very pretty


You're welcome! It is a very gorgeous bag.


----------



## 23adeline

snibor said:


> Do we think this is a pm or mm? (Or bb?)


It should be a Coussin bb


----------



## LulaLV

Emphosix said:


> There will be another alma, but unfortunately in blueish metallic :/
> Nothing in rose gold. But as you mentioned, there will be a rose gold coussin and also a beltbag coussin in rose gold


Oh bummer! Blue metallic sounds interesting though! Thanks for always keeping us up to date


----------



## Emphosix

New arty capucines or whatever they are called.. no skus yet


----------



## grace-lee

Do people know the new side trunk bag in Noir leather is what kind of leather? Would it be empreinte or some other kind? I'm torn  between the noir leather and the black denim one, help!


----------



## Emphosix

grace-lee said:


> Do people know the new side trunk bag in Noir leather is what kind of leather? Would it be empreinte or some other kind? I'm torn  between the noir leather and the black denim one, help!


It’s not empreinte I think. The monogram is debossed and has some sort of 3D effect. There were some collections in the past for men’s and the material felt somewhat like rubber material. Not sure how this one feels on the side trunk though… but it’s definitely debossed not embossed


----------



## grace-lee

Emphosix said:


> It’s not empreinte I think. The monogram is debossed and has some sort of 3D effect. There were some collections in the past for men’s and the material felt somewhat like rubber material. Not sure how this one feels on the side trunk though… but it’s definitely debossed not embossed


Thank you for the info! I guess I have to see it in person to decide...


----------



## DrTr

Emphosix said:


> New arty capucines or whatever they are called.. no skus yet
> 
> View attachment 5633672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633677


Thanks as always @Emphosix !  Love the black one, I know artists make these, and I’m always about supporting artists but yikes yikes yikes about a few of them. Enough said. You are so generous to us here!


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> New arty capucines or whatever they are called.. no skus yet
> 
> View attachment 5633672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633677


Interesting.   I always think of the Capucines as a sophisticated, elegant bag to be carried for special occasions, but these are almost comical.   At least there is no dangling fruit this year !!


----------



## thewave1969

Emphosix said:


> New arty capucines or whatever they are called.. no skus yet
> 
> View attachment 5633672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633677


Thank you for always posting the new beautiful upcoming releases! In this case, even if I am madly in love with Capucines, I feel these new artistic additions detract from the simple classic beauty of the bag in general. However I’d wear the cute Harlequin at the Venice Carnival ❤️


----------



## c4rolscoob

Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


----------



## bagsamplified

I actually love the look of the Arty Capucines!! They're fun and vibrant. I'm not a Capucines customer, but definitely a joyful collection, and will be fun to see if SLGs are released in those designs!


----------



## Melli12

c4rolscoob said:


> Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


Cognac for sure. It’s a beautiful color and will never go out of style.


----------



## Cathindy

c4rolscoob said:


> Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


I vote for Cognac! It's timeless and really beautiful. I think the pillow is fun for now but not sure if it's still fun after a few months.


----------



## c4rolscoob

Cathindy said:


> I vote for Cognac! It's timeless and really beautiful. I think the pillow is fun for now but not sure if it's still fun after a few months.


Thank you, you’ve confirmed what I was thinking x


----------



## bagsamplified

c4rolscoob said:


> Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


Ooh.. both nice but very different. The pillow would worry me if it tears, would LV repair it? Cognac is a beautiful colour. Good luck deciding!


----------



## c4rolscoob

Melli12 said:


> Cognac for sure. It’s a beautiful color and will never go out of style.


Thank you x


bagsamplified said:


> Ooh.. both nice but very different. The pillow would worry me if it tears, would LV repair it? Cognac is a beautiful colour. Good luck deciding!


thank you, I love both, I agree it might be more prone to damage x


----------



## LOYER

c4rolscoob said:


> Aidez-moi à décider; le speedy oreiller ou le speedy au cognac


Le speedy oreiller ! plus original, moins vu ! j'ai commandé le bleu marine.


----------



## c4rolscoob

LOYER said:


> Le speedy oreiller ! plus original, moins vu ! j'ai commandé le bleu marine.


Thank you, appreciate that x


----------



## DrTr

c4rolscoob said:


> Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


+1 for cognac!  It’s a beautiful bag


----------



## c4rolscoob

DrTr said:


> +1 for cognac!  It’s a beautiful bag


Thank you xx


----------



## daisy913

georgie_029832 said:


> Sure,
> 
> Monogram: M46358 / £2,650
> Black: M21709 / £3,000
> 
> View attachment 5632158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632159


Do you know if they’ll release a black leather/gold hardware combo, in any market? They had that color combo on the runway, but looks like it won’t be available in the US, at least :/


----------



## flisilvia

c4rolscoob said:


> Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


Pillow is trendier and more beautiful for the winter season, cognac is more classic… it depends on your personality and on how many bags you have…


----------



## c4rolscoob

flisilvia said:


> Pillow is trendier and more beautiful for the winter season, cognac is more classic… it depends on your personality and on how many bags you have…


You’ve hit the nail on the head there! thank you, I’ve got a few classic bags, and I’m torn because the pillow one is funky and different (if I was rich I’d get both) Im worrying about getting scratches on it but they’ve got to be used and enjoyed haven’t they, thank you x


----------



## mtran2007

c4rolscoob said:


> Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


COGNAC!!


----------



## MaggyH

mtran2007 said:


> COGNAC!!


+1


----------



## MichaeleE

MaggyH said:


> +1


+2


----------



## snibor

Foxylv just posted.


----------



## saminaah

c4rolscoob said:


> Help me decide; the speedy pillow or the speedy in cognac


another vote for cognac


----------



## travelbliss

snibor said:


> Foxylv just posted.
> 
> View attachment 5634398


This looks like a very small bag !!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Cathindy said:


> I would go for the Carry All if you only buy one. I think the Speedy is very adorable but because of the vachetta not a bag I would wear to any occasion. I also agree with you on the “boxy look” it can create. That’s also a reason for me to stick to Nano Speedy which lays better to my body. The Carry All in black leather is stunning too and care free! I think it will look very well on the body and with the adjustable strap you can either shoulder or crossbody carry the bag. I really like this one, could see myself add it too some day


Do we know when carryall empriente will be released


----------



## snibor

travelbliss said:


> This looks like a very small bag !!


Ya it says “wallet on chain” (although I see no chain lol)


----------



## TeriT

Vanlovpurse said:


> Do we know when carryall empriente will be released


I believe its Oct 28… though perhaps someone else can confirm.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

TeriT said:


> I believe its Oct 28… though perhaps someone else can confirm.


Thanks . I called LV customer service and they were able to preorder this for me. I was looking for work bag and confused between this and onthego gm. Only issue is I don’t like open bags and carryall empriente has zipper. I hope I like the bag. Not sure if I did the right thing.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Vanlovpurse said:


> Thanks . I called LV customer service and they were able to preorder this for me. I was looking for work bag and confused between this and onthego gm. Only issue is I don’t like open bags and carryall empriente has zipper. I hope I like the bag. Not sure if I did the right thing.


The empreinte carryall looks like a beautiful bag! Hope it works out for you and serves the function you need!


----------



## Cathindy

Vanlovpurse said:


> Thanks . I called LV customer service and they were able to preorder this for me. I was looking for work bag and confused between this and onthego gm. Only issue is I don’t like open bags and carryall empriente has zipper. I hope I like the bag. Not sure if I did the right thing.



I have the OTG GM and use it as a work bag. I love it very much! Fits so much inside. I’m not bothered by the open top because I always go with the car to the office and when it’s raining I use an umbrella so me and the inside doesn’t get wet  But if I had to go to the office with public transport the open top would be uncomfortable to me and I think the bag would be a bit too loud (I have the canvas). The Carry All could be a great alternative! Would love to see your unboxing once it arrives to you


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Cathindy said:


> I have the OTG GM and use it as a work bag. I love it very much! Fits so much inside. I’m not bothered by the open top because I always go with the car to the office and when it’s raining I use an umbrella so me and the inside doesn’t get wet  But if I had to go to the office with public transport the open top would be uncomfortable to me and I think the bag would be a bit too loud (I have the canvas). The Carry All could be a great alternative! Would love to see your unboxing once it arrives to you


Thanks for the detailed experience for OTG GM. It am still inclined towards OTG for work bag. Let’s see carryall once it arrives.


----------



## LOYER

c4rolscoob said:


> Aidez-moi à décider; le speedy oreiller ou le speedy au cognac


Voilà mon oreiller est arrivé :cœur:mais pas facile à prendre en photo (il est très beau)


----------



## starlight0229

Emphosix said:


> M20997 - new bag?!
> 
> View attachment 5611895
> View attachment 5611897
> View attachment 5611900
> View attachment 5611902


Do you have any idea on the price for this? And maybe the anticipated release date?


----------



## 19flowers

starlight0229 said:


> Do you have any idea on the price for this? And maybe the anticipated release date?


This is on the US website - Lockme Ever Mini - $3,200 - I love it!


----------



## starlight0229

19flowers said:


> This is on the US website - Lockme Ever Mini - $3,200 - I love it!


I must have keyed the item number wrong when I checked last night.  The MM is at the top of my wishlist for my Paris trip in a few weeks, but they don't currently seem to have it in stock anywhere in the city.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Vanlovpurse said:


> Thanks for the detailed experience for OTG GM. It am still inclined towards OTG for work bag. Let’s see carryall once it arrives.


Can someone please tell me how log it takes to receive preorder. My order shows shipping estimated between 10/31 and 11/03 but I am getting impatient now.


----------



## denisyasha

Vanlovpurse said:


> Can someone please tell me how log it takes to receive preorder. My order shows shipping estimated between 10/31 and 11/03 but I am getting impatient now.


For me, it will be shipped on the first day when it launched in website/store.


----------



## Emphosix

New Womens Bag

Also comes in Beige Color. And sorry for the black background... LV changed something with the pictures.. I will do some things next week to get white backgrounds again 

M46357


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Emphosix said:


> New Womens Bag
> 
> Also comes in Beige Color. And sorry for the black background... LV changed something with the pictures.. I will do some things next week to get white backgrounds again
> 
> M46357
> View attachment 5636306
> View attachment 5636308
> View attachment 5636310
> View attachment 5636312


This one is giving more of a coach vibes


----------



## Karen cares

Emphosix said:


> New Womens Bag
> 
> Also comes in Beige Color. And sorry for the black background... LV changed something with the pictures.. I will do some things next week to get white backgrounds again
> 
> M46357
> View attachment 5636306
> View attachment 5636308
> View attachment 5636310
> View attachment 5636312


Is this the replacement for the Iena? Seems like the Iena in leather! I have been waiting for LV to release a bag like this!
How many more accessories can you add onto a bag? LOL. It's just missing a gold chain, bandeau, and a purse charm to complete the look.


----------



## BULL

Emphosix said:


> New Womens Bag
> 
> Also comes in Beige Color. And sorry for the black background... LV changed something with the pictures.. I will do some things next week to get white backgrounds again
> 
> M46357


It seems to be the part of the redesign of the product pages (and now even the grid view of the products). Originally the links gave back a flat jpeg with the background colour that the link contained. Now they do the background on the page and get the pics in png as an overlay. So probably the device you use defaults png backgrounds to black. iPhones and iPads do.


----------



## onlyk

Emphosix said:


> New Womens Bag
> 
> Also comes in Beige Color. And sorry for the black background... LV changed something with the pictures.. I will do some things next week to get white backgrounds again
> 
> M46357
> View attachment 5636306
> View attachment 5636308
> View attachment 5636310
> View attachment 5636312


looks like Neverfull + Iena + Goatee


----------



## LL777

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## lilly2002

BULL said:


> It seems to be the part of the redesign of the product pages (and now even the grid view of the products). Originally the links gave back a flat jpeg with the background colour that the link contained. Now they do the background on the page and get the pics in png as an overlay. So probably the device you use defaults png backgrounds to black. iPhones and iPads do.
> View attachment 5636443
> View attachment 5636444
> View attachment 5636445




They are spoiling us with leather zipped bags all of a sudden  now which to choose this or the leather carryall pm?


----------



## lilly2002

LL777 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 5636512




I love this. It looks like it is the carryall pm. Have you seen it in person? How does the sizing compare to a neverfull mm?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

LL777 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 5636512


This is new carryall mm in empriente. Release date is 10/28


----------



## Vanlovpurse

lilly2002 said:


> They are spoiling us with leather zipped bags all of a sudden  now which to choose this or the leather carryall pm?


Same. I always wanted zipped leather bag so preordered carryall mm and now this


----------



## 23adeline

snibor said:


> Ya it says “wallet on chain” (although I see no chain lol)


It is called LV Book WOS, wallet on strap I guessed that’s why no chain   It is 20.0 x 4.0 x 14.0 cm , exactly same size as the BOX of my last year Xmas mini Pochette and it’s quite expensive


----------



## lilly2002

Vanlovpurse said:


> Same. I always wanted zipped leather bag so preordered carryall mm and now this



Do you have measurements for the carryall pm and mm?


----------



## BagAddiction712

I really wish LV would release both sizes of the carryall empriente in all colors. I wanted the darker beige color in the pm size but it looks like it’s only coming out in the mm size ☹️ Maybe down the road they’ll release it and then I’m in Trouble lol


----------



## LL777

lilly2002 said:


> I love this. It looks like it is the carryall pm. Have you seen it in person? How does the sizing compare to a neverfull mm?


I haven’t seen it yet. My CA sent me a few pictures of the bag. I think I’m going to go to the store today to check it out.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

LL777 said:


> I haven’t seen it yet. My CA sent me a few pictures of the bag. I think I’m going to go to the store today to check it out.
> 
> View attachment 5636750


Thanks please post more pictures once you have some


----------



## Vanlovpurse

lilly2002 said:


> Do you have measurements for the carryall pm and mm?


Measurements are same as carryall mm and pm canvas. It’s in LV website


----------



## octoberrrush

LL777 said:


> I haven’t seen it yet. My CA sent me a few pictures of the bag. I think I’m going to go to the store today to check it out.
> 
> View attachment 5636750


Looking forward to seeing pics of these when you go have a look! The PM is tempting…


----------



## lilly2002

LL777 said:


> I haven’t seen it yet. My CA sent me a few pictures of the bag. I think I’m going to go to the store today to check it out.
> 
> View attachment 5636750


eekk i love it!! its super hard to get a designer bag with a zip and leather thats not mini, let me know what you think and is the inside microfiber?


----------



## Jumper

Emphosix said:


> New Womens Bag
> 
> Also comes in Beige Color. And sorry for the black background... LV changed something with the pictures.. I will do some things next week to get white backgrounds again
> 
> M46357
> View attachment 5636306
> View attachment 5636308
> View attachment 5636310
> View attachment 5636312


Since you are posting this here, can I assume it’s coming out some time this year rather than next? 

I feel like I need this new Iena replacement. I’m wondering what size is this too? Pm or mm?


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Emphosix said:


> New arty capucines or whatever they are called.. no skus yet
> 
> View attachment 5633672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633677


This might be an unpopular opinion but I really like this year’s versions.  I can totally see myself with the multi coloured one (minus the glasses) and the sculptural yellow one as well. Oh but the price tag, ouch. Well they are collector’s items for sure.


----------



## Jumper

Emphosix said:


> New Womens Bag
> 
> Also comes in Beige Color. And sorry for the black background... LV changed something with the pictures.. I will do some things next week to get white backgrounds again
> 
> M46357
> View attachment 5636306
> View attachment 5636308
> View attachment 5636310
> View attachment 5636312


I managed to get the dimensions for this:
58.0 x 23.0 x 38.0cm

I compared the official Iena MM dimensions: 30 x 27 x 16cm 

So this particular one be a GM size I guess.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

I am assuming this is part of the upcoming cruise release in November. I don’t have skus or prices. Maybe someone else more knowledgeable can chime in.
@Emphosix do you know if there will other styles offered in this beaded colorway?


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Anyone have more pics of this?


----------



## Emphosix

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I am assuming this is part of the upcoming cruise release in November. I don’t have skus or prices. Maybe someone else more knowledgeable can chime in.
> @Emphosix do you know if there will other styles offered in this beaded colorway?
> View attachment 5637908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637909


I thinks it’s only the capucine (M21494 - 7800$) and beltbag coussin (M21530 - 3250$)

There is also a petite malle in black (M21489 - 7700$) and a coussin BB also in black. But I don’t have any sku for that one :/


----------



## brnicutie

Nurse_Heather said:


> Anyone have more pics of this?
> 
> View attachment 5638064


It's small. My CA texted that it's 2x3.9 inches. I wish they made it bigger. It's so cute, especially with the charms.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

brnicutie said:


> It's small. My CA texted that it's 2x3.9 inches. I wish they made it bigger. It's so cute, especially with the charms.


I was afraid of that. It’s super cute but probably not practical


----------



## Miss Liz

octoberrrush said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics of these when you go have a look! The PM is tempting…


I went into the store today and ordered the PM. Inside is microfiber.  Here are a couple more photos!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Miss Liz said:


> I went into the store today and ordered the PM. Inside is microfiber.  Here are a couple more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5638275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638276


Nice blue interior. Do you know if mm also has same blue interior. I have preordered mm and planning to use it for work purposes.


----------



## leechiyong

Nurse_Heather said:


> Anyone have more pics of this?
> 
> View attachment 5638064


An older photo from a press day:


----------



## octoberrrush

Miss Liz said:


> I went into the store today and ordered the PM. Inside is microfiber.  Here are a couple more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5638275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638276


Thanks for the update! Love the contrast of the interior.


----------



## Miss Liz

Vanlovpurse said:


> Nice blue interior. Do you know if mm also has same blue interior. I have preordered mm and planning to use it for work purposes.


I’m not sure about the interior color for the MM, but the monogram version does have the same color microfiber interior for both sizes so it seems likely.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Miss Liz said:


> I went into the store today and ordered the PM. Inside is microfiber.  Here are a couple more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5638275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638276


I thought they would take away the pouch as a return of offering the zip

btw this bag is gorgeous, love the inner blue


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Miss Liz said:


> I’m not sure about the interior color for the MM, but the monogram version does have the same color microfiber interior for both sizes so it seems likely.


Canvas version is showing Maroon red kind of lining in the site .


----------



## Miss Liz

Vanlovpurse said:


> Canvas version is showing Maroon red kind of lining in the site .
> 
> View attachment 5638472


Hi Vanlovepurse, I meant to say that since the canvas version’s interior color is the same for both sizes I would guess the Empreinte will also be blue for both the PM and MM.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Miss Liz said:


> Hi Vanlovepurse, I meant to say that since the canvas version’s interior color is the same for both sizes I would guess the Empreinte will also be blue for both the PM and MM.


Yeah make sense. Thanks


----------



## LL777

Miss Liz said:


> Hi Vanlovepurse, I meant to say that since the canvas version’s interior color is the same for both sizes I would guess the Empreinte will also be blue for both the PM and MM.


The interior of the MM is blue as well.  Carryall MM is a really beautiful bag but it’s really big. The Maida looks so small against the carryall MM. I’m still debating if I should go with the MM size. The PM is a little smaller than the Odeon MM.


----------



## Emphosix

M46298 - For those who prefer a pink empreinte Carryall


----------



## Nurse_Heather

leechiyong said:


> An older photo from a press day:



Thank you! Definitely gives a better perspective


----------



## Jumper

I saw the Empreinte carryall launch on the website. I’m so tempted, but it has crossed the $4k mark and I recently purchased the boulogne. 




The canvas version was same price as boulogne, at $3250. 

I have seen some YouTubers compared the carryall pm with Odeon MM, and Odeon MM has been compared with boulogne (as an in-between size of Odeon pm and mm). 

I’m at a lost. I can’t help but steal glances at the Empreinte carryall but I do not want “repeats” in my collection. Anyone can offer any insights about these 3 will be great - carryall vs boulogne (will be the best) or carryall vs Odeon mm will also be helpful.


----------



## LL777

Jumper said:


> I saw the Empreinte carryall launch on the website. I’m so tempted, but it has crossed the $4k mark and I recently purchased the boulogne.
> 
> View attachment 5639551
> 
> 
> The canvas version was same price as boulogne, at $3250.
> 
> I have seen some YouTubers compared the carryall pm with Odeon MM, and Odeon MM has been compared with boulogne (as an in-between size of Odeon pm and mm).
> 
> I’m at a lost. I can’t help but steal glances at the Empreinte carryall but I do not want “repeats” in my collection. Anyone can offer any insights about these 3 will be great - carryall vs boulogne (will be the best) or carryall vs Odeon mm will also be helpful.


The carryall pm is smaller than Odeon MM.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

LL777 said:


> The interior of the MM is blue as well.  Carryall MM is a really beautiful bag but it’s really big. The Maida looks so small against the carryall MM. I’m still debating if I should go with the MM size. The PM is a little smaller than the Odeon MM.
> 
> View attachment 5638585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638586


Carryall mm interior showing as black in website.


----------



## Jumper

LL777 said:


> The carryall pm is smaller than Odeon MM.


Based on website measurements, it’s 29cm like boulogne. When I measured my actual boulogne, it’s around 28cm length wise. So I believe, the length wise is similar, the carryall height is different from boulogne. On a YouTube video comparing carryall with odeon MM, they are quite close in height.


----------



## LL777

Jumper said:


> Based on website measurements, it’s 29cm like boulogne. When I measured my actual boulogne, it’s around 28cm length wise. So I believe, the length wise is similar, the carryall height is different from boulogne. On a YouTube video comparing carryall with odeon MM, they are quite close in height.


When I went to the store I carried my Odeon MM and the carryall pm looked much smaller. I’m not sure about the Boulanger since I don’t have this bag.


----------



## LL777

Vanlovpurse said:


> Carryall mm interior showing as black in website.
> 
> View attachment 5639608


I’ve noticed this too but when I was in the store I checked the interior and it was blue- not as light as the pm size. When are you going to receive yours?


----------



## Jumper

LL777 said:


> When I went to the store I carried my Odeon MM and the carryall pm looked much smaller. I’m not sure about the Boulanger since I don’t have this bag.


Thanks for the info! I will go hunt for more comparison photos! But would you say carryall PM Empreinte is same size as carryall PM canvas? Because mostly the comparisons are between the canvas piece with Odeon MM. 

I know for sure the inside pouch is smaller than the neverfull’s


----------



## DesigningStyle

LL777 said:


> I’ve noticed this too but when I was in the store I checked the interior and it was blue- not as light as the pm size. When are you going to receive yours?


*LL777*, since you saw them IRL, can you clarify the measurements.  The website states the MM is 11.8 Long x 15.4 Height.  The photos don't look like the bag is taller than it is wide.  Also, the PM states 9.4" Long x 11.6" Height.  Are those correct?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Miss Liz said:


> I went into the store today and ordered the PM. Inside is microfiber.  Here are a couple more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5638275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638276


*Miss Liz*, Have you received yours yet?


----------



## DesigningStyle

LL777 said:


> I haven’t seen it yet. My CA sent me a few pictures of the bag. I think I’m going to go to the store today to check it out.
> 
> View attachment 5636750


Thank you for these photos!  I really wish I could see these IRL.


----------



## DesigningStyle

DesigningStyle said:


> *LL777*, since you saw them IRL, can you clarify the measurements.  The website states the MM is 11.8 Long x 15.4 Height.  The photos don't look like the bag is taller than it is wide.  Also, the PM states 9.4" Long x 11.6" Height.  Are those correct?


I will answer my own question!  The measurements on the website are a typo!  The MM should be noted 15.4 L x 11.8 H and the PM should be 11.6 L x 9.4 H.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Hmmm....so the MM is larger than the Neverfull MM.

Seems the Carryall MM measures 15.4 x 11.8 x 5.9 inches (length x Height x Width) and falls sizewise between the Neverfull MM 12.2 x 11 x 5.5 inches (length x Height x Width) and the Neverfull GM 15.4 x 12.6 x 7.5 inches (length x Height x Width).


----------



## Miss Liz

DesigningStyle said:


> *Miss Liz*, Have you received yours yet?


No, as far as I know it hasn’t shipped yet.  I did find a YouTube video for the Empreinte Carry All PM last night. Here is the link if you are interested:


----------



## bbcerisette66

Miss Liz said:


> No, as far as I know it hasn’t shipped yet.  I did find a YouTube video for the Empreinte Carry All PM last night. Here is the link if you are interested:



I saw it. Very useful. The Launch date is Friday in France. I have an appointment to see it and maybe to buy it


----------



## Emphosix

M46353




M81669


M81674


M81708


----------



## Vanlovpurse

LL777 said:


> I’ve noticed this too but when I was in the store I checked the interior and it was blue- not as light as the pm size. When are you going to receive yours?


No update yet. My order is still in preparation. I was confused between this and Black Onthego GM empriente for work. Now with PI rumor, I think I should order that as well and return the one which I dont want.


----------



## Miss Liz

bbcerisette66 said:


> I saw it. Very useful. The Launch date is Friday in France. I have an appointment to see it and maybe to buy it


Look forward to hearing your impressions (and seeing modshots if you take some) bbcerisette!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Miss Liz said:


> No, as far as I know it hasn’t shipped yet.  I did find a YouTube video for the Empreinte Carry All PM last night. Here is the link if you are interested:



Miss Liz, I ordered both today and they will deliver tomorrow.  I will pick the right size for me!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Vanlovpurse said:


> No update yet. My order is still in preparation. I was confused between this and Black Onthego GM empriente for work. Now with PI rumor, I think I should order that as well and return the one which I dont want.


That is strange...why would it takes so long "in preparation"?  Are you in the USA?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

DesigningStyle said:


> That is strange...why would it takes so long "in preparation"?  Are you in the USA?


yes, I am in USA


----------



## DesigningStyle

Vanlovpurse said:


> yes, I am in USA


When did you order.  I placed two orders today and they were "in preparation" for about 10 minutes each.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

DesigningStyle said:


> When did you order.  I placed two orders today and they were "in preparation" for about 10 minutes each.


I ordered 10/17


----------



## bbcerisette66

LOYER said:


> Voilà mon oreiller est arrivé :cœur:mais pas facile à prendre en photo (il est très beau)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635379


Superbe très original ! J’adore


----------



## MarmotBasin

Vanlovpurse said:


> I ordered 10/17





DesigningStyle said:


> Miss Liz, I ordered both today and they will deliver tomorrow.  I will pick the right size for me!


I just noticed LV raised the prices on many of the items including the new Carry All.


----------



## bagsamplified

Is this the thread for the book tote? Do I even have the right name for the bag?

Saw these pics on Urassaya, a Thai actress- she is a model for LV


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> Is this the thread for the book tote? Do I even have the right name for the bag?
> 
> Saw these pics on Urassaya, a Thai actress- she is a model for LV



This is Side Trunk


----------



## Candace30

Hi Everyone! Did the Carryall in empreinte launch in stores today? On the USA site, it’s still saying the bag is exclusively online.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bagsamplified said:


> Is this the thread for the book tote? Do I even have the right name for the bag?
> 
> Saw these pics on Urassaya, a Thai actress- she is a model for LV



The bag looks stunning!   Tbh one thing that turns me off buying it is that LV has surely gifted it to all those celebrities for free in order to make me buy it with my own money!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Candace30 said:


> Hi Everyone! Did the Carryall in empreinte launch in stores today? On the USA site, it’s still saying the bag is exclusively online.


I t is available in store in France.


----------



## bagsamplified

https://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/products/illustre-alma-keyring-s00-nvprod3760177v/M00838

I saw this Fall For You key charm in store in Canada and realised I've not seen any tpfers post about it unless I missed it. I looked up availability online and it might have been a North American/East Asian only piece like the Wapity. Didn't see it in APAC or Europe unfortunately.


----------



## brnicutie

Candace30 said:


> Hi Everyone! Did the Carryall in empreinte launch in stores today? On the USA site, it’s still saying the bag is exclusively online.


I’m in the US. I was at the store on Wednesday and it was already on the shelf.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Has anyone who preordered carryall empriente in US received it or got it shipped. Mine is still in preparation


----------



## Miss Liz

Vanlovpurse said:


> Has anyone who preordered carryall empriente in US received it or got it shipped. Mine is still in preparation


My order shipped last night. UPS currently estimates delivery Nov. 1. But it still doesn’t show up in my LV account, likely because it was pre-ordered in store.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Yippie . My order has been shipped now. So excited to see it IRL


----------



## DesigningStyle

Vanlovpurse said:


> Has anyone who preordered carryall empriente in US received it or got it shipped. Mine is still in preparation


I ordered the Carryall PM and MM it went.  The PM is a great size daily bag.  The MM is big and HEAVY---I could not imagine the weight of the MM with a laptop inside!  When comparing the leather on both bags that were sent to me....the PM (made in USA) and the MM (MIF), I preferred the crisp embossing on the MM.  So, I ended up returning the MM and reordering another PM (which should deliver tomorrow) to compare to the PM in my possession. I will keep the one with the nicest embossing.


----------



## DesigningStyle

LL777 said:


> I’ve noticed this too but when I was in the store I checked the interior and it was blue- not as light as the pm size. When are you going to receive yours?


Both the PM and MM have the same blue interior color.  The inside is NOT light blue like shown in the photo.


----------



## DesigningStyle

MarmotBasin said:


> MarmotBasin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed LV raised the prices on many of the items including the new Carry All.
Click to expand...

I did not see that the USA price increased on the Empreinte Carryall.  Where are you seeing that?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

DesigningStyle said:


> I ordered the Carryall PM and MM it went.  The PM is a great size daily bag.  The MM is big and HEAVY---I could not imagine the weight of the MM with a laptop inside!  When comparing the leather on both bags that were sent to me....the PM (made in USA) and the MM (MIF), I preferred the crisp embossing on the MM.  So, I ended up returning the MM and reordering another PM (which should deliver tomorrow) to compare to the PM in my possession. I will keep the one with the nicest embossing.


Thanks. Could you please weigh both mm and pm. My order has been shipped now but weigh 21 lbs which seems to too much for a bag. Also it is getting shipped from US so not sure if I am getting MIF. Package is coming from Fort Worth Texas so most probably it will be made in US


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

This new bag is listed under mens travel bag but is Atb in Canada.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

New Muria has also been released


----------



## Karen cares

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> This new bag is listed under mens travel bag but is Atb in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 5642041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642043


Thanks for sharing! I was able to find it on the US website because of you! I was hoping this would be the Iena replacement but it's not because of the size.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Karen cares said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was able to find it on the US website because of you! I was hoping this would be the Iena replacement but it's not because of the size.


Glad you found it! At least you can now cross it off your list. It is huge apparently hence it is not categorized as a handbag I guess.  It would be great for a weekend getaway as they say. 22 inches across puts it on par to a keepall 55 in length!  Maybe they will release a mini travel bag like they did with the keepall XS.


----------



## AndreaM99

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> This new bag is listed under mens travel bag but is Atb in Canada.
> 
> View attachment 5642041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642043


A comeback of the former Lumineuse PM?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Vanlovpurse said:


> Thanks. Could you please weigh both mm and pm. My order has been shipped now but weigh 21 lbs which seems to too much for a bag. Also it is getting shipped from US so not sure if I am getting MIF. Package is coming from Fort Worth Texas so most probably it will be made in US


I shipped the MM back on Thursday.  The bag itself is incredible heavy.
Which size did you order?


----------



## Vanlovpurse

DesigningStyle said:


> I shipped the MM back on Thursday.  The bag itself is incredible heavy.
> Which size did you order?


I ordered mm. It should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Vanlovpurse said:


> I ordered mm. It should be here on Tuesday


I just popped the PM on the scale for you.  It weighs 1 lb 6 oz. And, with the zipped pouch inside it weighs in at 1 lb. 11 oz.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

DesigningStyle said:


> I just popped the PM on the scale for you.  It weighs 1 lb 6 oz. And, with the zipped pouch inside it weighs in at 1 lb. 11 oz.


Thankyou so much


----------



## Prettyluxthings

Has anyone else gotten the graffiti Keepall 25?

 the handles are soo off it’s crazy 
I don’t life near a store so my CA ships m6 purchases to me. I want to return this bag due to the crazy defects and they said they’ll only accept the return if I mail the bag back at my expense.  WTH…. 

I could see if maybe I had just changed my mind, but tell me this isn’t a defect? 

Anyone else’s Keepall 25 straps like this? 
Is it normal?


----------



## Babxie

Hi all, a CA I know sent me upcoming new releases and I saw these cuties. Anyone planning to order? I am thinking if I should order the cat or use the same amount of money to buy a bracelet/choker. The bracelet/choker should be a new release and I tried it in store, it's so pretty.


----------



## DrTr

Prettyluxthings said:


> Has anyone else gotten the graffiti Keepall 25?
> 
> the handles are soo off it’s crazy
> I don’t life near a store so my CA ships m6 purchases to me. I want to return this bag due to the crazy defects and they said they’ll only accept the return if I mail the bag back at my expense.  WTH….
> 
> I could see if maybe I had just changed my mind, but tell me this isn’t a defect?
> 
> Anyone else’s Keepall 25 straps like this?
> Is it normal?
> 
> View attachment 5644577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644582


I love the bag and I’m sorry the handles are not attached properly or in alignment. I have had handles that were a little bit wonky when I first got it, but then they straightened out. This bag looks like the handle strap was sewn at an angle and that they will never straighten out. They also don’t align with each other, so how are you supposed to carry the bag? And I would certainly return, even if I couldn’t get another one.  so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Prettyluxthings

Thank you. 


DrTr said:


> I love the bag and I’m sorry the handles are not attached properly or in alignment. I have had handles that were a little bit wonky when I first got it, but then they straightened out. This bag looks like the handle strap was sewn at an angle and that they will never straighten out. They also don’t align with each other, so how are you supposed to carry the bag? And I would certainly return, even if I couldn’t get another one.  so sorry you are dealing with this.


 I appreciate the support! Thank you. 

I tried messing with the handles and it helped a little bit. But it’s sewn off so there’s no real fixing it. Sending it back. Hopefully I can get a replacement that’s not defective.


----------



## GAN

hi all,  

just checking if anyone start seeing any side trunk in actual at store or received theirs?
My SA told me that is launching early Nov and already have clients already paid for their pre-order.
I am not sure to go for monogram version or black leather version but much prefer to view it in actual if possible , before making the decision. I saw from the app, little red book, many ppl in China already received theirs and posting their haul. I just not sure the type of leather used and if it going to be very heavy.


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> hi all,
> 
> just checking if anyone start seeing any side trunk in actual at store or received theirs?
> My SA told me that is launching early Nov and already have clients already paid for their pre-order.
> I am not sure to go for monogram version or black leather version but much prefer to view it in actual if possible , before making the decision. I saw from the app, little red book, many ppl in China already received theirs and posting their haul. I just not sure the type of leather used and if it going to be very heavy.


Do you know how much would the mono be here in SG?


----------



## DrTr

Prettyluxthings said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I appreciate the support! Thank you.
> 
> I tried messing with the handles and it helped a little bit. But it’s sewn off so there’s no real fixing it. Sending it back. Hopefully I can get a replacement that’s not defective.


Keep us posted. This should be replaced no questions asked. Yikes.


----------



## 23adeline

Prettyluxthings said:


> Has anyone else gotten the graffiti Keepall 25?
> 
> the handles are soo off it’s crazy
> I don’t life near a store so my CA ships m6 purchases to me. I want to return this bag due to the crazy defects and they said they’ll only accept the return if I mail the bag back at my expense.  WTH….
> 
> I could see if maybe I had just changed my mind, but tell me this isn’t a defect?
> 
> Anyone else’s Keepall 25 straps like this?
> Is it normal?
> 
> View attachment 5644577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644582


I received mine on last Friday , I didn’t see anything wrong with the handles . Hope you get a better replacement piece


----------



## ghoztz

Prettyluxthings said:


> Has anyone else gotten the graffiti Keepall 25?
> 
> the handles are soo off it’s crazy
> I don’t life near a store so my CA ships m6 purchases to me. I want to return this bag due to the crazy defects and they said they’ll only accept the return if I mail the bag back at my expense.  WTH….
> 
> I could see if maybe I had just changed my mind, but tell me this isn’t a defect?
> 
> Anyone else’s Keepall 25 straps like this?
> Is it normal?
> 
> View attachment 5644577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644582


love this new graffiti bag


----------



## ghoztz

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5644593
> 
> View attachment 5644617
> 
> 
> Hi all, a CA I know sent me upcoming new releases and I saw these cuties. Anyone planning to order? I am thinking if I should order the cat or use the same amount of money to buy a bracelet/choker. The bracelet/choker should be a new release and I tried it in store, it's so pretty.


I would totally get the Cat too! How much are they?


----------



## Babxie

ghoztz said:


> I would totally get the Cat too! How much are they?


Should be S$745 (Singapore dollars)


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> hi all,
> 
> just checking if anyone start seeing any side trunk in actual at store or received theirs?
> My SA told me that is launching early Nov and already have clients already paid for their pre-order.
> I am not sure to go for monogram version or black leather version but much prefer to view it in actual if possible , before making the decision. I saw from the app, little red book, many ppl in China already received theirs and posting their haul. I just not sure the type of leather used and if it going to be very heavy.


It’s launching today 4/11, have you seen them in the stores? I just paid for the Tan Side Trunk, but won‘t receive it so soon, as the stock has not arrive yet according to my CA. In the website I only saw the denim side trunk , the other versions are not up yet


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> It’s launching today 4/11, have you seen them in the stores? I just paid for the Tan Side Trunk, but won‘t receive it so soon, as the stock has not arrive yet according to my CA. In the website I only saw the denim side trunk , the other versions are not up yet


Thanks! I just checked with my SA and I will be going over tomorrow afternoon to try out to decide. Somehow i will be dilemma as mono always a classic yo have but i always sway to black color. I heard from my SA that I have to order as not sufficient stock.



But I m keen to get the denim neverfull or onthego mm. I really liked the black grey denim this time and I missed last round blue denim version. But I am not sure if onthego mm can hold my 13 inch laptop as I still on the hunt for my work tote. The version is smaller than the usual canvas version. If that can't, I might opt for neverfull though I know it will always look huge on me. Have anyone seen both in denim black yet? 
Any idea if onthego mm denim can hold 13 inch laptop?


----------



## GAN

mrslkc23 said:


> Do you know how much would the mono be here in SG?


I think around $5.45k if I m not wrong. The leather version is around $5.9k. I am going to try out both model tomorrow and will check with her the prices again.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

GAN said:


> Thanks! I just checked with my SA and I will be going over tomorrow afternoon to try out to decide. Somehow i will be dilemma as mono always a classic yo have but i always sway to black color. I heard from my SA that I have to order as not sufficient stock.
> 
> View attachment 5645993
> 
> But I m keen to get the denim neverfull or onthego mm. I really liked the black grey denim this time and I missed last round blue denim version. But I am not sure if onthego mm can hold my 13 inch laptop as I still on the hunt for my work tote. The version is smaller than the usual canvas version. If that can't, I might opt for neverfull though I know it will always look huge on me. Have anyone seen both in denim black yet?
> Any idea if onthego mm denim can hold 13 inch laptop?
> 
> View attachment 5645994





GAN said:


> I think around $5.45k if I m not wrong. The leather version is around $5.9k. I am going to try out both model tomorrow and will check with her the prices again.


I like the idea of a black monogram as well. And it is regular size not giant monogram. However, the material worries me. It looks less structured as well. If you can be so kind and comment further on the “denim” and the feel of it upon your return. Appreciate it!


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Thanks! I just checked with my SA and I will be going over tomorrow afternoon to try out to decide. Somehow i will be dilemma as mono always a classic yo have but i always sway to black color. I heard from my SA that I have to order as not sufficient stock.
> 
> View attachment 5645993
> 
> But I m keen to get the denim neverfull or onthego mm. I really liked the black grey denim this time and I missed last round blue denim version. But I am not sure if onthego mm can hold my 13 inch laptop as I still on the hunt for my work tote. The version is smaller than the usual canvas version. If that can't, I might opt for neverfull though I know it will always look huge on me. Have anyone seen both in denim black yet?
> Any idea if onthego mm denim can hold 13 inch laptop?
> 
> View attachment 5645994


I think only the denim items have ready stock, I need to pay for the Tan leather side trunk and wait too . If you really want something from the denim, you might consider the Nano Noe, I know nano again   I prefer smaller bag from denim line, denim OTG and NF might be hard to maintain , and too slouchy especially to be used as work tote .
Looking forward to see your in-store photos


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

GAN said:


> hi all,
> 
> just checking if anyone start seeing any side trunk in actual at store or received theirs?
> My SA told me that is launching early Nov and already have clients already paid for their pre-order.
> I am not sure to go for monogram version or black leather version but much prefer to view it in actual if possible , before making the decision. I saw from the app, little red book, many ppl in China already received theirs and posting their haul. I just not sure the type of leather used and if it going to be very heavy.


It should be launching today along with the rest of the cruise collection. The leather versions may be later in two weeks. Depending on where in the world you are, time zones can affect online availability. It is now almost 845AM east coast North America and it has not launched online yet but it is live in Australia.  I would wait till stores open.


----------



## starlight0229

GAN said:


> Somehow i will be dilemma as mono always a classic yo have but i always sway to black color.


The black is gorgeous! I personally wouldn't even think twice.


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> I think around $5.45k if I m not wrong. The leather version is around $5.9k. I am going to try out both model tomorrow and will check with her the prices again.


My CA replied this morning, it's going for SGD5, 200. I was at Istanbul Airport earlier and they have the mono in stock. It was 55,000 Turkish Lira so I might I get next week when I transit at Instabul again for my flight back to SG!


----------



## MCBadian07

mrslkc23 said:


> My CA replied this morning, it's going for SGD5, 200. I was at Istanbul Airport earlier and they have the mono in stock. It was 55,000 Turkish Lira so I might I get next week when I transit at Instabul again for my flight back to SG!
> 
> View attachment 5646093
> View attachment 5646092


Do you know approximate dimensions ? From photos it looks fairly big, but online it's showing only 8.3" long (21cm). I wonder what the comparison is to like a speedy20. TIA!


----------



## starlight0229

MCBadian07 said:


> Do you know approximate dimensions ? From photos it looks fairly big, but online it's showing only 8.3" long (21cm). I wonder what the comparison is to like a speedy20. TIA!


It looks like the Speedy 20 is a tad bit smaller in height and width, but about double the depth.


----------



## MCBadian07

starlight0229 said:


> It looks like the Speedy 20 is a tad bit smaller in height and width, but about double the depth.


Yeah I think I would have to see it in person... I dont think I can justify $5k for canvas though ($4850 CAD + 13% tax)


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> I think around $5.45k if I m not wrong. The leather version is around $5.9k. I am going to try out both model tomorrow and will check with her the prices again.


@GAN did you try them out already? Which one did you like?


----------



## GAN

Just to share my shopping experience earlier.. sorry for my long posting below 

I went to boutique earlier to try out the denim OTG and neverfull ,even bought my laptop along to test out if OTG denim can hold it but it is very tight fit even without laptop sleeve. Though I prefer OTG style but neverfull seem to fit my requirement better and for once I think it does not look overwhelming on me and I really like the color and print , esp the silver hardware that I really craved in. The leather straps are also comfortable to carry over shoulder.  Bought the neverfull as that is the only piece and new in boutique but it will be delivered to me as I was rushing off to my gym.

The material is much thicker from what i expected and material quite close to recent collection to Chanel 22B Deauville denim like material. As it is fabric material, it is not overly structure,   feel much lighter too. I did not get the chance to view the blue denim from earlier collection but I think the material should be similar. Sharing pics here.







As for side trunk, I tried both monogram and black leather version. Both are about same weight but leather one feels  more softer and tends to slouch more. Somehow the monogram version seems so so on me and my heart does not sing towards it. Just have to take note the shape does not seem to slouch much at the top middle as the material is canvas , hence the shape seem more boxy.

I seen the denim version that other client received and trying out. That is very pretty too.  I will opt for black leather version , edgy yet subtle look and the silver hardware really go well.. However,  I yet to pull the plug to pay the deposit as am thinking hard if I should try to get it during my upcoming holidays overseas. I am told by my SA that waiting time might be a month plus or more after i paid the deposit.  Sharing the pics below.


----------



## GAN

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I like the idea of a black monogram as well. And it is regular size not giant monogram. However, the material worries me. It looks less structured as well. If you can be so kind and comment further on the “denim” and the feel of it upon your return. Appreciate it!


I bought it ! The material feels thick enough and yes slightly less structure as compared to canvas version. But I really fall in love with this color combo and silver hardware. Going to get a bag insert to protect inner lining and to make it more structure esp at base since it going to hold my laptop and bottle n more misc stuff.


23adeline said:


> I think only the denim items have ready stock, I need to pay for the Tan leather side trunk and wait too . If you really want something from the denim, you might consider the Nano Noe, I know nano again   I prefer smaller bag from denim line, denim OTG and NF might be hard to maintain , and too slouchy especially to be used as work tote .
> Looking forward to see your in-store photos


Haaa I know right. But i already have 2 nano noe, not planning to add anymore for now. Been on the hunt for a work tote for quite a while. Yeah finally got one! 


starlight0229 said:


> The black is gorgeous! I personally wouldn't even think twice.


You are so right on this! 100% agreed after trying out.


mrslkc23 said:


> @GAN did you try them out already? Which one did you like?


Yup! I prefer black leather with silver hardware. It is just me and it seem to match my style more. I feel mono is very pretty too , color definitely more standout but I prefer subtle look.


----------



## starlight0229

GAN said:


> I bought it ! The material feels thick enough and yes slightly less structure as compared to canvas version. But I really fall in love with this color combo and silver hardware. Going to get a bag insert to protect inner lining and to make it more structure esp at base since it going to hold my laptop and bottle n more misc stuff.
> 
> Haaa I know right. But i already have 2 nano noe, not planning to add anymore for now. Been on the hunt for a work tote for quite a while. Yeah finally got one!
> 
> You are so right on this! 100% agreed after trying out.
> 
> Yup! I prefer black leather with silver hardware. It is just me and it seem to match my style more. I feel mono is very pretty too , color definitely more standout but I prefer subtle look.


The black side truck looks spectacular on you!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

GAN said:


> Just to share my shopping experience earlier.. sorry for my long posting below
> 
> I went to boutique earlier to try out the denim OTG and neverfull ,even bought my laptop along to test out if OTG denim can hold it but it is very tight fit even without laptop sleeve. Though I prefer OTG style but neverfull seem to fit my requirement better and for once I think it does not look overwhelming on me and I really like the color and print , esp the silver hardware that I really craved in. The leather straps are also comfortable to carry over shoulder.  Bought the neverfull as that is the only piece and new in boutique but it will be delivered to me as I was rushing off to my gym.
> 
> The material is much thicker from what i expected and material quite close to recent collection to Chanel 22B Deauville denim like material. As it is fabric material, it is not overly structure,   feel much lighter too. I did not get the chance to view the blue denim from earlier collection but I think the material should be similar. Sharing pics here.
> 
> View attachment 5646670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646663
> 
> 
> As for side trunk, I tried both monogram and black leather version. Both are about same weight but leather one feels  more softer and tends to slouch more. Somehow the monogram version seems so so on me and my heart does not sing towards it. Just have to take note the shape does not seem to slouch much at the top middle as the material is canvas , hence the shape seem more boxy.
> 
> I seen the denim version that other client received and trying out. That is very pretty too.  I will opt for black leather version , edgy yet subtle look and the silver hardware really go well.. However,  I yet to pull the plug to pay the deposit as am thinking hard if I should try to get it during my upcoming holidays overseas. I am told by my SA that waiting time might be a month plus or more after i paid the deposit.  Sharing the pics below.
> 
> View attachment 5646664
> 
> View attachment 5646665
> 
> View attachment 5646666


Thank you so much for sharing! I really like both the denim Neverfull and the black side trunk on you! Not sure where overseas but would they not also have waitlists there? Just wondering if you are not better off just securing your piece with a deposit for peace of mind if it is something you know you really want.


----------



## GAN

Just received my new neverfull !
So in love   with this grey/black denim shade, with black leather trim and silver hardware! I m so glad that i missed out the earlier blue denim collection. This color combo is more my style and color easy to match. Totally my unexpected haul to add for this month. Had ordered bag organiser from Samorga, hope to receive it soon so I can start using it as my work bag.


----------



## GAN

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I really like both the denim Neverfull and the black side trunk on you! Not sure where overseas but would they not also have waitlists there? Just wondering if you are not better off just securing your piece with a deposit for peace of mind if it is something you know you really want.



thank you, yes you are right! I will be heading to Australia in 2 weeks time and my hubby told me to check it out when we are there, at least some saving better than none, at least the taxes even though the price is close to ours.  Currently , they also no have any stock and had to order. I might as well go ahead to buy here since waiting time is also about a month plus onwards


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

GAN said:


> Just received my new neverfull !
> So in love   with this grey/black denim shade, with black leather trim and silver hardware! I m so glad that i missed out the earlier blue denim collection. This color combo is more my style and color easy to match. Totally my unexpected haul to add for this month. Had ordered bag organiser from Samorga, hope to receive it soon so I can start using it as my work bag.
> 
> View attachment 5648054


I have this coming to me. how is the fabric? I had the denim speedy in blue and ended up selling it….


----------



## GAN

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have this coming to me. how is the fabric? I had the denim speedy in blue and ended up selling it….


The fabric seem like thicker type like denim material, sturdy enough but not very structure as compared to canvas type. It should be the same feel type of fabrication of the last year denim blue collection.  If this material has the denim in speedy 20 , I will definitely consider getting it as well. May I ask why you end up selling the denim blue speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

GAN said:


> The fabric seem like thicker type like denim material, sturdy enough but not very structure as compared to canvas type. It should be the same feel type of fabrication of the last year denim blue collection.  If this material has the denim in speedy 20 , I will definitely consider getting it as well. May I ask why you end up selling the denim blue speedy?


I think it wasn’t structured enough for me for a speedy so I was excited to see the denim in a NF. I’m hoping it works better and I do like the silver hardware better..maybe it was the blue denim and the gold hardware..I’m not really sure and now sort of regret it, maybe I didn’t give it enough if a chance..I’m thinking about the black speedy if I like the NF..


----------



## GAN

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it wasn’t structured enough for me for a speedy so I was excited to see the denim in a NF. I’m hoping it works better and I do like the silver hardware better..maybe it was the blue denim and the gold hardware..I’m not really sure and now sort of regret it, maybe I didn’t give it enough if a chance..I’m thinking about the black speedy if I like the NF..


Do update me how you feel about it when you received yours.  I also like the silver hardware on this.  But it definitely need a bag insert / organiser and which my SA told me to keep the shape and prevent inner from getting dirty or stain. Just received a notification from Samorga, I going to received my order this Friday.  Been ordering from them as I like their quality and service, now they have promo too. Got free shipping if you hit USD150.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

GAN said:


> Do update me how you feel about it when you received yours.  I also like the silver hardware on this.  But it definitely need a bag insert / organiser and which my SA told me to keep the shape and prevent inner from getting dirty or stain. Just received a notification from Samorga, I going to received my order this Friday.  Been ordering from them as I like their quality and service, now they have promo too. Got free shipping if you hit USD150.


I received and I like it, the pouch seems a little wider than the mono pochettes from the NF..The only thing i worry about is wear and tear on the material and bottom…I hope there won’t be any color transfer as I wear a lot of darker colors and black..it didn’t sag with my items in it so I am not sure I need an insert but like you said maybe it’s best to keep the interior clean..Which insert did you get? I  used to get purse bling inserts but I don’t think they are in business anymore..I may try the speedy..


----------



## GAN

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I received and I like it, the pouch seems a little wider than the mono pochettes from the NF..The only thing i worry about is wear and tear on the material and bottom…I hope there won’t be any color transfer as I wear a lot of darker colors and black..it didn’t sag with my items in it so I am not sure I need an insert but like you said maybe it’s best to keep the interior clean..Which insert did you get? I  used to get purse bling inserts but I don’t think they are in business anymore..I may try the speedy..


Congrats! Glad to hear that you like it! Yes, I did worry the wear and tear, my clothing is usually in black or darker color. But I think should be okay, just have to be careful esp where I place it on since it has no feets on bottom. I used to have a neverfull in idylle mini lin brown color many years ago. I recalled the fabric is softer than this. I sold that off as I hardly used that as it was too big that time for my requirement and I did not use to carry laptop around that time.

I bought the insert from samorga and should be receiving it tomorrow! Do check as they got promo on free shipping now. 


			(LV-NF-MM-F) Bag Organizer for LV Neverfull MM (Suitable for Canvas Lining) : F-Type – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer
		


I might want to get the accessory to convert the pouch to use as crossbody bag. ☺️


----------



## Babxie

Previously only saw the 2nd one on IG. I don’t have use for PO but the first one is so pretty!


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> Just to share my shopping experience earlier.. sorry for my long posting below
> 
> I went to boutique earlier to try out the denim OTG and neverfull ,even bought my laptop along to test out if OTG denim can hold it but it is very tight fit even without laptop sleeve. Though I prefer OTG style but neverfull seem to fit my requirement better and for once I think it does not look overwhelming on me and I really like the color and print , esp the silver hardware that I really craved in. The leather straps are also comfortable to carry over shoulder.  Bought the neverfull as that is the only piece and new in boutique but it will be delivered to me as I was rushing off to my gym.
> 
> The material is much thicker from what i expected and material quite close to recent collection to Chanel 22B Deauville denim like material. As it is fabric material, it is not overly structure,   feel much lighter too. I did not get the chance to view the blue denim from earlier collection but I think the material should be similar. Sharing pics here.
> 
> View attachment 5646670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646663
> 
> 
> As for side trunk, I tried both monogram and black leather version. Both are about same weight but leather one feels  more softer and tends to slouch more. Somehow the monogram version seems so so on me and my heart does not sing towards it. Just have to take note the shape does not seem to slouch much at the top middle as the material is canvas , hence the shape seem more boxy.
> 
> I seen the denim version that other client received and trying out. That is very pretty too.  I will opt for black leather version , edgy yet subtle look and the silver hardware really go well.. However,  I yet to pull the plug to pay the deposit as am thinking hard if I should try to get it during my upcoming holidays overseas. I am told by my SA that waiting time might be a month plus or more after i paid the deposit.  Sharing the pics below.
> 
> View attachment 5646664
> 
> View attachment 5646665
> 
> View attachment 5646666


The black looks awesome on you!! Your style definitely! I still remember your NBA and the wearable wallet or similar from the Men's line (can't remember the correct product name)!


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> thank you, yes you are right! I will be heading to Australia in 2 weeks time and my hubby told me to check it out when we are there, at least some saving better than none, at least the taxes even though the price is close to ours.  Currently , they also no have any stock and had to order. I might as well go ahead to buy here since waiting time is also about a month plus onwards


If you bought it in Singapore, think you made the right choice, as Australia shares the same ordering as South East Asia and this being such a limited item, would be higher risk of missing out on! It looks great on you, so does your new Neverfull! Congratulations


----------



## 23adeline

I forgot to post here, received this Monogram Jacquard Denim Nano Noe 8 days ago


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> I forgot to post here, received this Monogram Jacquard Denim Nano Noe 8 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652997


The canvas looks great


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

A few accesorries for the golf lovers in your life.  There is also a golf bag but I didn’t post as it has been out for awhile and now a new item.


----------



## jamessmith129

Heyas!

Do we know yet if the new Carry All MM Empirente can fit a 14" MacBook Pro? The website page says it can fit a Laptop.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

jamessmith129 said:


> Heyas!
> 
> Do we know yet if the new Carry All MM Empirente can fit a 14" MacBook Pro? The website page says it can fit a Laptop.


It can easily fit 16inch MacBook Pro. I am really liking it for work purposes


----------



## jamessmith129

Vanlovpurse said:


> It can easily fit 16inch MacBook Pro. I am really liking it for work purposes
> 
> View attachment 5654202


I am obsessed! It's taking every fibre of my being not to purchase this. Do you think the PM can fit a 14 inch or is the MM the way to go? How's the bag handling the weight, the super thick shoulder strap is really encouraging to me that they built it for a Laptop and would be comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## Vanlovpurse

jamessmith129 said:


> I am obsessed! It's taking every fibre of my being not to purchase this. Do you think the PM can fit a 14 inch or is the MM the way to go? How's the bag handling the weight, the super thick shoulder strap is really encouraging to me that they built it for a Laptop and would be comfortable on the shoulder.


I don’t think pm can fit a 14 inch. Weight wise it is heavy but comfortable carrying with thick strap


----------



## mango1313

Does anyone know if these are the new colors for the Clea wallet or if they were just region exclusive and sold out (found on the Australian website)?


----------



## Emphosix

Most of Kusama 2023 has been posted here in the 2023 Thread 





						LV 2023 Collections
					

Hi Emphosix!  Do you have a pic of the new Vivienne world (dollhouse) bandeau and square which is due to launch on January, the 20th?  Thx.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## SN63

mango1313 said:


> Does anyone know if these are the new colors for the Clea wallet or if they were just region exclusive and sold out (found on the Australian website)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654425


I didn’t know these colors were available in Australia! They were available in Japan (I live in the states and my family live there ). My mom picked up this wallet in coral color and omg it is SO PRETTY. She told me her SA told her it was a Japan exclusive color but I guess not!


----------



## mango1313

SN63 said:


> I didn’t know these colors were available in Australia! They were available in Japan (I live in the states and my family live there ). My mom picked up this wallet in coral color and omg it is SO PRETTY. She told me her SA told her it was a Japan exclusive color but I guess not!


I hope they pop on the US site some time. I have my eye on the coral wallet too.


----------



## SN63

mango1313 said:


> I hope they pop on the US site some time. I have my eye on the coral wallet too.


The color on the website is very accurate . This is the one my mom picked up.


----------



## mango1313

SN63 said:


> The color on the website is very accurate . This is the one my mom picked up.
> 
> View attachment 5654880


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## wowzers1941

Did anyone buy the CLIMBING POUCH BAG CHARM MP3383, I can't find anyone here with photos...


----------



## Amortentia

Went to see the ‘Room with a View’ collection in Selfridges today and I absolutely loved it!

The sunset monogram eclipse (red) variant is gorgeous. I picked up the coin card holder (an early Christmas present to myself — The Lego packaging is **Chef’s kiss**). In the U.K., the sunset print is only available in the coin card holder, passport holder and pocket organiser (which has no back pocket) sadly.

The sunrise monogram eclipse (purple) variant is very pretty, but not that versatile imo. It was absolutely stunning in the Keepall 25 though, I can’t get it off my mind…

I really like the fact that the print is the same for any given piece from a particular family, i.e what you see in pictures online, is what you’ll get. When the print differs from piece to piece, it’s often quite hard to find the one that aligns with your personal preference. I must say though, the print distribution on some pieces isn’t quite to my liking (*cough* passport  holder *cough* lol).


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

New steel blue colour.


----------



## myeyeonpi

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> New steel blue colour.
> 
> View attachment 5656428


Oh that’s gorgeous! I wonder if they will ever use that color for their bags.


----------



## Babxie

myeyeonpi said:


> Oh that’s gorgeous! I wonder if they will ever use that color for their bags.


I think there’s one for Alma BB


----------



## starlight0229

myeyeonpi said:


> Oh that’s gorgeous! I wonder if they will ever use that color for their bags.


I think there’s an Alma combining in this color with the same debossing.


----------



## bagsamplified

wowzers1941 said:


> Did anyone buy the CLIMBING POUCH BAG CHARM MP3383, I can't find anyone here with photos...


I haven't bought this but I saw it in store ages ago. Don't think I took photos but I remember it fits cards


----------



## Iamminda

myeyeonpi said:


> Oh that’s gorgeous! I wonder if they will ever use that color for their bags.



Hi. I think this may the same color as the ones in MarquitaLVLuxury‘s YT channel (hope it’s ok to post).  I am obsessed with it but am on ban island .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> New steel blue colour.
> 
> View attachment 5656428


Thank you for posting! I love this color and it will looking stunning on an alma…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I think this may the same color as the ones in MarquitaLVLuxury‘s YT channel (hope it’s ok to post).  I am obsessed with it but am on ban island .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656459


Thanks for posting! Did she say when it would be released?


----------



## Iamminda

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for posting! Did she say when it would be released?



Sorry I watched her video real fast and didn’t hear a date.  Foxy posted a preliminary picture of it too and said it was part of the cruise selection.  Per Foxy, 
ALMA BB MET.DEB.BLEU
M21486
$2.780


----------



## MCBadian07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for posting! Did she say when it would be released?


The coussin I know is available online now. Not sure about the Alma BB


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MCBadian07 said:


> The coussin I know is available online now. Not sure about the Alma BB


Thank you! It must be coming out soon as I found it on a different countries website….


----------



## myeyeonpi

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I think this may the same color as the ones in MarquitaLVLuxury‘s YT channel (hope it’s ok to post).  I am obsessed with it but am on ban island .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656459


Oh that’s stunning, thank you for finding that! Hopefully it comes out soon, I’d love to see more pictures of it.


----------



## LOYER

L'Alma est disponible sur le site en France depuis 2 jours.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

The new Steamer in MM and PM. Two colours in the PM and three in the MM


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

@maryg1 and @Annawakes   Not sure if you were both still interested about the nomade pieces from fall22 runway. I was not waitlisted for the speedy nor the alma as I only expressed interest in the steamer which I was just offered. I ultimately passed.  So the steamer does exist just fyi. The price is much higher than the previously 7000 euros posted by foxy.  The conversion with todays exchange rate is about 8700 euros.


----------



## maryg1

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> @maryg1 and @Annawakes   Not sure if you were both still interested about the nomade pieces from fall22 runway. I was not waitlisted for the speedy nor the alma as I only expressed interest in the steamer which I was just offered. I ultimately passed.  So the steamer does exist just fyi. The price is much higher than the previously 7000 euros posted by foxy.  The conversion with todays exchange rate is about 8700 euros.


Thank you. Although I extremely love Nomade leather, as it is sturdy and refurbish well, those prices are well too high for me to justify the purchase. I would rather go on preloved Hermes, or preloved Nomade pieces. I hoped on some SLG though


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

maryg1 said:


> Thank you. Although I extremely love Nomade leather, as it is sturdy and refurbish well, those prices are well too high for me to justify the purchase. I would rather go on preloved Hermes, or preloved Nomade pieces. I hoped on some SLG though


I thought the original price was high to begin with but the final offering was even higher! So , yeah, sadly I had to pass. I might just go for a steamer in their regular offering of calfskin. I think it is a very practical day/office bag. I’ll keep my ear to the ground for SLGs


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

myeyeonpi said:


> Oh that’s gorgeous! I wonder if they will ever use that color for their bags.


Here is a stock photo of the alma. As others have posted, it is on various countries website so it should find its way into stores in the next few weeks. It is beautiful  indeed.


----------



## Annawakes

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> @maryg1 and @Annawakes   Not sure if you were both still interested about the nomade pieces from fall22 runway. I was not waitlisted for the speedy nor the alma as I only expressed interest in the steamer which I was just offered. I ultimately passed.  So the steamer does exist just fyi. The price is much higher than the previously 7000 euros posted by foxy.  The conversion with todays exchange rate is about 8700 euros.


Thank you for the news!  I was interested in the speedy and asked my SA for it months ago when the pics first came out.  She said she’d try but I never heard from her.  I thought they just never got made.

I wonder if I should reach out to her again?  Maybe there are some available now/will be available when the waitlist has been run through…I don’t think I ever got put on the waitlist…

I wonder what the price of the speedy is now.  Probably also about 1500e more than what was originally said


----------



## TokidokiM

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> New steel blue colour.
> 
> View attachment 5656428


Love this color


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

@brnicutie Not sure if you wear slingback pumps, but I believe the black crystals on these shoes are a perfect match to those on your gorgeous Capucines.


----------



## brnicutie

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> @brnicutie Not sure if you wear slingback pumps, but I believe the black crystals on these shoes are a perfect match to those on your gorgeous Capucines.
> 
> View attachment 5656897


Thanks for thinking of me. These are gorgeous. I don't wear heels too often. For 2k I'd rather get a bag.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Men’s SLGs in “cuir millesime” color tan.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

New items featuring Viviane moon
set two plates and two cups


----------



## 23adeline

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> The new Steamer in MM and PM. Two colours in the PM and three in the MM
> 
> View attachment 5656635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656636


Beautiful pieces, I’m waiting for the mini size


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Beautiful pieces, I’m waiting for the mini size


That would be super cute! Good call


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

23adeline said:


> Beautiful pieces, I’m waiting for the mini size


Ooooh….is it expected to be released in a BB or mini size? That would be absolutely adorable!


----------



## starlight0229

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> New items featuring Viviane moon
> set two plates and two cups
> 
> View attachment 5657672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657673


These are cute. They remind me of Le Petit Prince.


----------



## osakagurl

Any details on the bottom left gold shoulder bag? Name, sku? I’m in love   

Credit: ca.shoplv on IG


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

osakagurl said:


> View attachment 5658759
> 
> 
> Any details on the bottom left gold shoulder bag? Name, sku? I’m in love
> 
> Credit: ca.shoplv on IG


It is called the Lexington pouch. Here is the sku


----------



## osakagurl

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> It is called the Lexington pouch. Here is the sku
> 
> View attachment 5658762


Thank you very much!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

osakagurl said:


> Thank you very much!


Glad I could help. Hope you get the bag. Come back and show us if you do!


----------



## 23adeline

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Ooooh….is it expected to be released in a BB or mini size? That would be absolutely adorable!


I’m guessing and wishing   
Just like most of the previous releases, LV made different sizes of the same design


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Not sure where to ask this so I put it here …I bought the room with a view keepall and The stardust nano speedy…the nano is super small but cute…not sure which to keep? I also bought the denim speedy b and not sure I loved it in the speedy as much as the NF..


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I put it here …I bought the room with a view keepall and The stardust nano speedy…the nano is super small but cute…not sure which to keep? I also bought the denim speedy b and not sure I loved it in the speedy as much as the NF..


Oh, they are so different! Does you love one more than the other? It sounds like maybe you love the stardust Nano but wonder if it is too small for your needs? I think the room with a view is more edgy and less likely to get dirty, while the stardust speedy is more feminine and pretty. I would love to see a photo of your room with a view keepall! That one is on my wishlist.


----------



## 23adeline

Received Side Trunk today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 DD helped to buy this Alma BB Steel Blue yesterday
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Book Chain Wallet , received few days ago


----------



## Babxie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I put it here …I bought the room with a view keepall and The stardust nano speedy…the nano is super small but cute…not sure which to keep? I also bought the denim speedy b and not sure I loved it in the speedy as much as the NF..


Yup I agree, they’re very different but both beautiful. You mentioned the nano speedy is small, would you use it less because of its size?


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> Received Side Trunk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD helped to buy this Alma BB Steel Blue yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659669
> 
> LV Book Chain Wallet , received few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659671


Love these special bags!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Received Side Trunk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD helped to buy this Alma BB Steel Blue yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659669
> 
> LV Book Chain Wallet , received few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659671


All of your new pieces are so unique! Congratulations! I am going in store today to check out the side trunk in person. So excited.


----------



## 23adeline

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> All of your new pieces are so unique! Congratulations! I am going in store today to check out the side trunk in person. So excited.


Which piece are you looking at?
Hope you get what you want


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Which piece are you looking at?
> Hope you get what you want


Thanks but my store only had the monogram in stock for me to try out. I was pleasantly surprised at how light weight and easy it is to get into the side trunk. It is definitely a nice bag but I didn’t buy anything. I think I will wait to see the other leather versions first before deciding. I love the slightly edgier look the hardware gives the bag. Love your tan colored side trunk. Leather looks luxurious especially with the shiny gold hardware.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I put it here …I bought the room with a view keepall and The stardust nano speedy…the nano is super small but cute…not sure which to keep? I also bought the denim speedy b and not sure I loved it in the speedy as much as the NF..


Did you keep the nano speedy or the Keepall? They are two very different bags! The nano speedy would probably get more use as a daily bag but the room with a view is uniquely special.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Did you keep the nano speedy or the Keepall? They are two very different bags! The nano speedy would probably get more use as a daily bag but the room with a view is uniquely special.


Ironically I kept the denim speedy. The nano was small, barely got my phone in there and I have other stardust pieces so I was ok returning it…the keepall was little bigger but just didn’t wow me for some reason even though I really liked the room with a view design….I liked the denim collection so I kept it….I was excited for the Kusama collection but disappointed after seeing it although the eclipse I like more than the mono…I was tempted to keep the keepall but just knew I wouldn’t use it for the price since I have other small bags that I would have used more…. I was thinking about the side trunk but haven’t seen it in person…


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ironically I kept the denim speedy. The nano was small, barely got my phone in there and I have other stardust pieces so I was ok returning it…the keepall was little bigger but just didn’t wow me for some reason even though I really liked the room with a view design….I liked the denim collection so I kept it….I was excited for the Kusama collection but disappointed after seeing it although the eclipse I like more than the mono…I was tempted to keep the keepall but just knew I wouldn’t use it for the price since I have other small bags that I would have used more…. I was thinking about the side trunk but haven’t seen it in person…


Definitely can’t go wrong with the speedy! You have to know that the bag will be of good use for you. Loved the denim; very lovely neutral.  I think you will like the side trunk. I only saw the monogram but the design is very different. Still practical to use as there is a nice opening for easy access to a very spacious interior. It was surprisingly lightweight too.  I am just waiting for other colour combinations in leather. LV just keeps them coming.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

New color of coussin beltbag


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

My new Lous sneakers


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

The new pink is also avail in the bb size.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

The side trunk also avail in gold leather with silver hardware.


----------



## heatherB

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> New color of coussin beltbag
> 
> View attachment 5663289


Every time I think I’m all set, they make something g irresistible


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Color Rose trianon


----------



## myeyeonpi

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Color Rose trianon
> 
> View attachment 5666375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666376


I love this one! Fingers crossed it comes to the US but so far it seems to not be available here.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

myeyeonpi said:


> I love this one! Fingers crossed it comes to the US but so far it seems to not be available here.


It will probably show up stateside eventually if previous rollout patterns are any indication. It may just take awhile


----------



## 23adeline

So happened that I’m using mine today


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> So happened that I’m using mine today
> View attachment 5666405


Aw it is even more a beauty in live photos! Love how you dressed her up!


----------



## dmcleung

23adeline said:


> So happened that I’m using mine today
> View attachment 5666405


Have the garden bandeau set and glad to have some inspo for how to use the navy!  Thanks…gorgeous


----------



## myeyeonpi

23adeline said:


> So happened that I’m using mine today
> View attachment 5666405


 The color on this is just perfect! It’s a nice shade of pink without being overwhelming. Do you use a bag shaper in it or does it hold up fine on its own?


----------



## 23adeline

myeyeonpi said:


> The color on this is just perfect! It’s a nice shade of pink without being overwhelming. Do you use a bag shaper in it or does it hold up fine on its own?


It holds up fine as there is a 2 pieces leather joining/stitching at the side. I don’t use bag shaper but I think it would be easier to lock the bag if we use a harder bag shaper . It is quite hard to lock the bag if it’s empty


----------



## coloradolvr

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5644593
> 
> View attachment 5644617
> 
> 
> Hi all, a CA I know sent me upcoming new releases and I saw these cuties. Anyone planning to order? I am thinking if I should order the cat or use the same amount of money to buy a bracelet/choker. The bracelet/choker should be a new release and I tried it in store, it's so pretty.


Does anyone know if the airpods case is for the pro version?


----------

